# Interview the Person Below You ..



## mandymouse

A new thread as the old one was a little too long 



natalielongstaff said:


> Are you going out tonight ?



I'm hoping me & Paul will be heading to F&B's tonight as I could do with a very large White Zinfandel 

*Are you planning on eating out this weekend ? If so, where ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No not got any plans too.


what was the last video you watched


----------



## dolphingirl47

Revolutionary Road

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Danauk

Indian takeaway

*Will you be doing any shopping this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

How about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

Only some stuff that Rhiannon needs for her trip to Europe next week.

*What is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pink by La Coste

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mixed grill, Caesar Salad and strawberries

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## Ware Bears

My great-grandmother's bible, it's over 100 years old

*Do you collect anything?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not really but I do have lots of sunglasses

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working till 3 then town shopping then friends house for a catch up 


What's your fav film?


----------



## tennisfan

Billy Madison & Toy Story 2

*What are you currently reading?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i don't read books


What is the longest time you have gone without a haircut?


----------



## natalielongstaff

only a couple of months

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## *Meagan*

work work work sleep work work work. sounds fun, eh?

what is your favorite tv show?


----------



## natalielongstaff

desperate housewives at the moment

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## tennisfan

Its My Life Bon Jovi

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Burger

bath or shower ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Shower

*What film do you want to see next at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The latest Shrek

What is your favourite book?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Of mice and men

what have you had for dinner ?


----------



## Goofysmate

BBQ 




What time did you get up


----------



## natalielongstaff

I'm still in bed

have you had a lie in this morning ?


----------



## jjk

yes and im still having one  

*will you be having  sunday roast today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Going out to lunch somewhere but it's a miserable wet day so won't go far

Do you have any plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going out for lunch as well

what have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## BethEJo

Sausage sandwich 

*Do you have a favourite comedian?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

peter kay

What was the last film you saw ?


----------



## BethEJo

Gremlins. Watched it last night.

*You?*


----------



## tennisfan

Twilight Saga: Eclipse

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

A bottle of Evian Water <---- Just thought id throw product placement in there incase anyone from Evian is on the boards! 

Do you remember your favorite teacher?


----------



## BethEJo

Yes, Miss Wilde. She was my A level Spanish teacher and also my head of sixth form. Great lady!

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What was yours?


----------



## tennisfan

PE & Geography

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## PJB71

I think it would have you be a nice steak, with chunky chip, peas&corn & a peppercorn sauce

Starter or Dessert?


----------



## Danauk

Dessert

*What is your favourite flavour ice cream?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Mint Choc Chip or Banana

*What is your favourite crisp flavour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Paprika

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cadbury Flake or Galaxy Caramel

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet pepsi

What is on your tv ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Phineas and Ferb 

*What is your favourite cartoon?*


----------



## mandymouse

I used to love Hong Kong Phooey 

*Have you got any plans for next weekend yet ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

got to wait to see if hubby is working , Leicester shopping trip might be on the cards.


Have you got anything pre planned for next weekend


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, it is my husbands birthday on Saturday so we will probably go out for a meal.

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

me

have you had a nice day ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Hmmm...ironing, cooking, cleaning...no, not really 

*Which famous person would you most like to meet?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lance Armstrong

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## wilma-bride

As soon as Gary gets back from collecting the girls and we finish watching the film we're half way through watching 

*When is your next holiday - and where to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> As soon as Gary gets back from collecting the girls and we finish watching the film we're half way through watching



 i guessed they weren't back yet !!

Im going to Egypt in september

what about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Disney World in August 

*What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

desperate housewives

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, sadly 

*What is the most expensive thing you own (excluding car/house)?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My Pandora Bracelet

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## wilma-bride

Orlando   Quelle surprise 

*What has been your best holiday ever?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our Med cruise this year

What was yours?


----------



## BethEJo

Our trip to Orlando last summer 

*What colour is your lucky underwear?*


----------



## Goofysmate

I don't believe in lucky uderwear 



What time did you wake this morning & did you get straight away


----------



## natalielongstaff

I've been awake all night it seems, just getting up now tho

what are your plans for today
?


----------



## Goofysmate

Having hair trimmed this morning & then need to look for some silk flowers.


What is for breakfast


----------



## mandymouse

I'll have some cereal later

*Did you buy yourself anything nice over the weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i brought some black flip flops from tesco £5 !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink Tink t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What about you ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

cropped trousers & T/shirt


When did you last have your hair cut


----------



## dolphingirl47

Last week

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the weekend 

How many pm's have you got stored ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

16

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Far too many ~ time to do some springcleaning, I think! 

*What is your favourite mode of transport?*


----------



## Goofysmate

None i don't get any 


How many cuppa's have you had so far since you've been up


----------



## Ware Bears

Two

*What is your favourite mode of transport?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

probably my car, not a big fan of walking places!

Any plans for this week?


----------



## wilma-bride

DD is going away today so the house will be really quiet, I have a governors' meeting on Thursday but other than that, nothing special!

*What is your favourite place to visit in the UK?*


----------



## Muscateer

Edinburgh or London

Have you ever broken any bones?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## Muscateer

Chris Ryan Who Dares Wins

Have you had lunch yet?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

No, I'm not hungry.

What was the last tv programme you watched?


----------



## Lisa_C

Jeremy Kyle 

If you had the chance, what would you change in your life right now?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

My bum, its HUGE 

When was the last time you told a porky pie?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Probably to one of my girls this morning - "you can't take your fave teddy to preschool as Mummy needs to wash it as it's sunny today  etc etc" 


Have you been enjoying the recent good weather, or do you not like the heat?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I'm enjoying the weather but finding it hard to sleep at night due to the heat

Do you use Twitter?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sunny but windy

*Are you doing anything tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Who is cooking dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Me, it's pizza tonight, so not too taxing 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

what are you watching ?


----------



## wilma-bride

I might watch the new series on ITV, Identity

*What one household appliance could you NOT do without?*


----------



## PJB71

I would have to say my dyson hoover, I cant STAND to see bits on the carpet

What food would you never eat?


----------



## wilma-bride

Peas - they're the food of the devil 

What is your favourite food?


----------



## PJB71

peas only joking!! I think I would have to say a really nice steak - very exotic!!

When was the lastime you cleaned your car?


----------



## wilma-bride

Seriously Paula - I have a real phobia about peas 

I washed my car on Saturday afternoon - not that you'd know to look at it 

*When did you last have an argument - and who with?*


----------



## PJB71

Probably Harriet when she told me she had cleaned her bedroom I swear the swat team were still in there as there was no carpet to be seen

What colour is your front door?


----------



## wilma-bride

White - can you believe I just had to open the front door to look 

*What car do your drive?*


----------



## ely3857

*Ford Fiesta.

Is your car diesel or petrol?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Petrol

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Shrek Forever and After

*What's the next film you want to see?*


----------



## ely3857

*Toy Story 3

Will you be seeing TS3 at the cinema?*


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes 

*What are your plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Absoloutely non and I am grateful for the chance to rest and be lazy!

What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

none..yet !!

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around midnight

How about you?


----------



## Goofysmate

about 10 - 10.30


How many pillows do you sleep with


----------



## dolphingirl47

2

What three things do you never leave the house without?


----------



## wilma-bride

Keys, money, kids (usually) 

*What is your favourite place in the World?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Castaway Cay

What is yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably Castaway Cay too 

*What was the last thing you broke?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A glass

What is your favourite room?


----------



## wilma-bride

The lounge, I love it - it's so comfy and where I spend most of my time 

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Key Lime Pie

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

A tie between key lime pie and creme brulee

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal Blue

What is your favourite Disney Character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mickey Mouse

*Who's yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Eeyore

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Goofysmate

Baby sitting this morning for a couple of hours.

What colour is you front door


----------



## mandymouse

White

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working 

*Do you read a daily paper?  And, if so, which one?*


----------



## mandymouse

Rarely, occassionally we'll get The Sun 

*What weekly magazines do you read ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

i don't get one 


Do you rent or buy dvd's


----------



## natalielongstaff

rent

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## *Meagan*

scrubs ( I worked all day )

what do you do for a living?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a childminder

Where were you born ?


----------



## ely3857

*Leeds

Do you work from home?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## ely3857

*Hmmm, probably still Kid Rock 'All Summer Long'

Whats yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

fyfe dangerfield, always a woman

What have you got planned for the weekend ?


----------



## ely3857

*Nothing and I plan to keep it that way, had a busy few weekends so am going to relax and be lazy!

What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're thinking of heading down to the New Forest

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## ely3857

*A week on Thursday, Bingo!

What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow night, just to the pub

Are you tired today ?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope.

What will you be having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a ham sandwich

do you wear a watch ?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope, they annoy me.

What jewellary do you wear?*


----------



## wilma-bride

A hot diamonds necklace that DH bought me for our wedding and my wedding, engagement and eternity rings.

*What colour is your hair - and is it natural?*


----------



## ely3857

*Dark brown and sort of, I dye to get rid of greys but dye the same as my natural colour

Do you drive to work, walk or public transport?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Walk

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Walk.

You?


----------



## ely3857

*I'm a SAHM and have car access three days a week or I walk. I don't 'do' public transport, the thought makes me ill!

When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## Ware Bears

August and London

*When and where is yours?*


----------



## ely3857

*Next April, weekend at Cayton Bay!

Do you stay home for Christmas lunch or go to family/friends?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Always stay at home - having been dragged from pillar to post at Christmas as a child, I will not subject my children to the same 

*What is your favourite item of clothing?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got one

*Do you always wear make-up?*


----------



## wilma-bride

I always wear foundation otherwise I look ill 

*Do you have any bad habits?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Plenty thanks !

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What are your favourite shoes?


----------



## ely3857

*Flip Flops.

What are yours?*


----------



## PJB71

my slippers, but notsure if that counts as there not really shoes!!

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to head into work soon

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## PJB71

DISIN!!! I also like to read, but have to be in the mood, also used to make novelty cakes but unfortunately cant do much of that now with my arthtitis

How soon in advance of a trip do you pack?


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't pack, my DH does - but usually the day before

*What is your favourite household chore?*


----------



## PJB71

Joh are you havin a laugh who enjoys housework

What was the last bill you had to pay?


----------



## ely3857

*Deposit for a caravan next year

What's your least favourite household chore?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cleaning the bathroom

*Paula,* for info I love hoovering and dusting, am I freaky 

*What is your favourite pastime?*


----------



## PJB71

Getting together with Friend

*Joh, you trust your DH with the packing and you love cleaning, OMG woman, I think you need to speak with someone

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Pacsafe bag for my next cruise, which will hopefully arrive today

What do you like to do to relax?


----------



## wilma-bride

dolphingirl47 said:


> What do you like to do to relax?



Watch TV, read, listen to music

*Paula, I may trust him with the actual packing but I choose what goes into the cases* 

*Who does most of the cooking in your house?*


----------



## PJB71

Me, Me and Me, Phil dosnt even know how to switch the oven on

What day do you usually do your supermarket shopping?


----------



## wilma-bride

We have ours delivered - usually on a Saturday 

*Who was your last text messge from?*


----------



## PJB71

Moll this morning to say the school bus hadnt turned up

When was the lastime someone else gave you flowers?


----------



## wilma-bride

End of May, we had visitors who all came armed with flowers - it was lovely 

*What is your favourite flower?*


----------



## PJB71

I love all flowers, but if pushed I would have to say lillys as them smell of them IMO is lovely

If you could afford one treat each week just for yourself, what would it be?


----------



## ely3857

*Waxing & Manicure/Pedicure on alternate weeks?

Do you wax, shave or epilate?*


----------



## PJB71

Shave, I dont think im brave enough for the others!!

What size are your feet?


----------



## ely3857

*Five but sometimes a six after having a baby

How many pairs of jeans do you own?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

5

whats for lunch


----------



## wilma-bride

Crackers - I'm so boring 

*What is your earliest childhood memory?*


----------



## PJB71

no idea just thinking about that now, what about you?

Do you iron bedding?


----------



## wilma-bride

Earliest childhood memory is falling over and cutting my shoulder really badly on my Grandad's garage wall about 10 minutes before we had to leave to catch our train home to Cornwall - my Mum was not happy 

Yes, I iron bedding - except for mine and DH's as we have non-iron 

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## PJB71

I would have to say red

Whats the worse thing you've ever cooked?


----------



## wilma-bride

A lemon pudding, which should have been a light sponge over a pool of lemon sauce - unfortunately, for some reason, the sauce was more like lemon-flavoured scrambled eggs 

*What is your favourite thing to cook?*


----------



## PJB71

I looove cooking, get fed-up of the day to day stuff, but really enjoy cooking something special when friends come round

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Too many

are you going to wdw this year ?


----------



## PJB71

we've not got anything booked yet, but keep looking

What was the worse thing you ever forgot to pack for a trip?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Too many



Two is too many  

I've never forgotten anything really crucial, thank goodness.

*What would you never go on holiday without?*


----------



## ely3857

*More knickers than I could ever need.

Is your passport photo bad or ok?*


----------



## wilma-bride

It's not too bad - could be worse 

*When did you last have your hair cut?*


----------



## ely3857

*Well over a year ago, not a fan of hairdressers

What about you?*


----------



## PJB71

A couple of months ago, but having it cut of Thursday night

How often do you wash your hair?


----------



## ely3857

*Every second day.

Do you blow dry and straighten after washing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Always - if you'd witnessed the Great Thorpe Park Hair Disaster of 2010 you would understand why 

*What is your favourite sweet treat?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Always - if you'd witnessed the Great Thorpe Park Hair Disaster of 2010 you would understand why
> 
> *What is your favourite sweet treat?*



i still have nightmares about it ! 

krispy kreme 

what is your favourite savoury snack/treat ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> i still have nightmares about it !
> 
> krispy kreme
> 
> what is your favourite savoury snack/treat ?



Probably pretzels

*Name one ride or attraction you've never seen/done at Disney World?*


----------



## ely3857

*Mission Space

Which ride/attraction have you 'over done' at WDW?*


----------



## mandymouse

I can't get enough of Tower of Terror

*What book are you currently reading ? and are you enjoying it ?*


----------



## ely3857

*I'm reading the last in a trilogy by Penny Vincenzi but i'm finding it hard going, she's very wordy and although I want to know the outcome I haven't picked it up in ages, in fact i've read Midnight Sun and Bree Tanner since I last read it!

What about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have started a Chris Ryan book but only read a few pages

Have you been out shopping today?


----------



## Goofysmate

Not been out today my back is hurting. 


What was the last thing you drank


----------



## Muscateer

Just finished a tin of diet coke

Laptop or PC?


----------



## natalielongstaff

laptop

whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Chicken and home made wedges 

*What car would you have if money was no object?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it changes every time i see something sporty 

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Rolling on the River, Ike and Tina Turner (on Big Brother)

*Who do you want to win Big Brother?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Josie

have you had a good day ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Fairly average really

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

milk

when did you last cry ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Sunday, when I dropped my iron on the floor 

*What aobut you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A few minute ago, watching an animal programme on tv !

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Was crying with laughter at Alan Carr and Louis Spence the other night

What are you planning to treat yourself to next?


----------



## PJB71

I think im due a spa treatment

What weekly spa treatment would you have if you could afford it?


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't know I've never been to a spa 

Who is your favourite comedian?


----------



## PJB71

Oh I think its got to be Peter Kay without a doubt

Whats you most fav tv programme at the moment?


----------



## wilma-bride

Desperate Housewives - I'm very sad that this season has finished 

*If you could meet one famous person, who would it be?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Meat Loaf



When did you last paint your toe nails


----------



## natalielongstaff

i never do !

whats on your tv ?


----------



## Muscateer

Football

What dip do you like with crisps?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sour cream

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Dollyrar

In for 23:00, to spend some quality time with Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince 

Will you watch the World Cup Final?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i might do

have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

No but ive just got a tub of Ben and Jerries chocolate brownie ice cream out the freezer to tuck into!

What would you say is the craziest thing youve ever done?


----------



## Dollyrar

Milky way just now! 1.5 points! Lol

Who would you most like to be stuck in an elevator with, and who would you Least like?


----------



## mandymouse

Love to be stuck with David Beckham  and would hate to be with Katie Price 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Work, got meetings in Preston, Oldham and then back home!!!

What is the craziest thing you have ever done in your life so far?


----------



## wilma-bride

I'm not really renowned for doing crazy things, I'm quite sensible - probably getting married and having 2 kids by the age of 21, that wasn't very sensible 

*Do you believe in fate?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing planned.

How old will you be on your next birthday?


----------



## BethEJo

22

*Is there something that you collect?*


----------



## mandymouse

Disney Christmas Decorations

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cadbury Flake, although I am very partial just recently to Galaxy caramel too 

*What make-up brand(s) do you use?*


----------



## PJB71

Dont really wear alot of make-up but when I do I usually just buy whats on offer!

What are you planning on buying on your next trip?


----------



## wilma-bride

A Dooney & Bourke Disney bag and hopefully a David E Doss painting of Castaway Cay 

*Describe your ideal day?*


----------



## PJB71

I would have to be sat on the beach at Casterway Cay with Phil and the girls and a glass of something nice in my hand - bliss!!!!

Back to reality - what are you plans for today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 2, then off to pick DS up from school, home to make tea for the ravenous masses and then watching telly probably, with a little bit of DISing thrown in for good measure - how enthralling 

*When was your last holiday - and where did you go?*


----------



## PJB71

December, we had 3and half weeks in Florida with a DCL thrown in

Whats for tea tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Don't know.

Where did you/do you want to get married?


----------



## PJB71

Got married in Manchester in 1993 

If you could afford to go anywere in the world for a holiday, were would you go?


----------



## wilma-bride

I would go on a round-the-World cruise 

*What is the most expensive thing you've ever bought (excluding houses, cars and holidays)?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes !

what have you had for lunch ?


----------



## Goofysmate

banana sandwich


do you like fruit


----------



## wilma-bride

It's OK - I love grapes and oranges but not too fussed about the rest.

*What is your favourite pizza topping?*


----------



## tennisfan

Meat feast with mushrooms & sweetcorn

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No idea - my oven is broken so I am quite restricted at the moment.  Unfortunately, it's not nice enough for a BBQ 

*What makes you angry?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bad manners

what are you doing tonight ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Going to just relax and watch a movie probably. 

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## Goofysmate

cakes baking




Do you travel anywhere by bus


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, when I go to Manchester (although I prefer the tram ).

What is your favourite UK city?


----------



## natalielongstaff

birmingham or london

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

2 pringles.

Which is your favourite airline to fly with?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i really dont care as long as i get from A-B in one piece

when is your next night out ?


----------



## ely3857

*Next Thursday, Bingo!

What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing

what Is your favourite film ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Beaches or Steel Magnolias

*What song reminds you instantly of your childhood/teens?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Sweet - Ballroom Blitzs & Slade Good bye to jane 

Do you have a fav group


----------



## wilma-bride

Not really - used to be Bros when I was a teen but not nowadays.

*Do you have any special talents?*


----------



## Goofysmate

only being a wife & mother   & crafting


Went did you last cut your grass


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't cut the grass but DH cut it last weekend 

*Do you like gardening?*


----------



## tennisfan

I have started getting into growing my own veg

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not really have any ideas until I was about 14 or 15, but at that time I wanted to be a minister

What are you doing for a living?


----------



## Stitchnut

Currently, I'm a stay at home parent.  Was a special education teacher before kids.

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## Dimplenose

Pink roses

Where is your favourite UK destination?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beverley 

What is yours?


----------



## Goofysmate

Isle of wight


*Will you be doing washing today*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, there is a load in now

What time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

dolphingirl47 said:


> Beverley



That is where I was born, Corinna 

Got up at 6 am 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Oh yes, still 2 weeks 2 days until end of term (not that I'm counting!)

What's the scariest thing you have ever done?


----------



## wilma-bride

Ridden Oblivion at Alton Towers 

*If you could have any job in the world what would it be?*


----------



## ely3857

*One where I had as little contact with the general public as possible, years of customer service have given me scars!

How about you?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I would love to be Celebrity lol

What is the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## wilma-bride

I think it must have been Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

crafting & more resting up , i've over done things again ,back really hurting , but Ha Ho thats life & Age 


How many coffee's have you had so far this morning


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i don't drink coffee


Who is your fav Disney Character?


----------



## wilma-bride

Eeyore 

*What is your favourite Orlando theme park?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Universal Studios it was IOA but after my last hol i changed my mind hehe!


How about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

IOA - but not sure if I'm going to enjoy it so much now it's crowded with Harry Potter fans 

*What is your favourite UK restaurant?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Epcot. 

What's your least favourite Orlando theme park?


----------



## wilma-bride

Animal Kingdom

*What is your favourite UK restaurant?*


----------



## PJB71

Can't say as I really have a fav, although we do find eating out difficult with DD's allergies

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, luckily.

Who is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## PJB71

OMG there are soooo many to choose from, I think I would have to say "Minnie" though if pushed

What is your favourite "Disney" memory?


----------



## wilma-bride

Being 'Flag Family' at Wilderness Lodge in April 2008 - the best experience ever 

*Do you have any Disney/holiday traditions?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really, except to have a good time

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## PJB71

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## PJB71

PJB71 said:


> Spaghetti Bolognese



Sorry got excited then and forgot to ask my question!!!

Do you enjoy gargening?


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness no 

*What is your fave household chore ?*


----------



## PJB71

Don't have one!!!

Whats your biggest weekly indulgence?


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't have one - unless you count the 3 hours spent on the phone to Nat on a Monday night 

*What supermarket do you shop at most regularly?*


----------



## PJB71

Probably Asda, but I spend my life going round supermarkets for Harriets Free From Food

When was the last-time you told a little white lie?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yesterday when I said I couldn't attend a meeting because I had no childcare 

*What is the one thing which annoys you the most?*


----------



## PJB71

Bits on the carpet!!!!!!

What one thing would like like to change about yourself?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I wouldn't mind being a bit taller.

You?


----------



## PJB71

about 5 stone lighter!!

What daily newspaper do you or would you buy?


----------



## Goofysmate

none , i just watch the news to find out what doom & gloom happening in the world.



Do you like cakes & which ones


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like most cakes !

whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know.

Do you like natural or colourful make-up?


----------



## natalielongstaff

both

Red white or rose wine ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mmm, rose wine

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## Danauk

Celebrating as I got a promotion at work today to assistant head teacher!!!

*What TV channel do you watch the most?*


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Channel 4 now that BB is on!

Which type of housework drives you mad?


----------



## mandymouse

Changing the duvet covers and bedding, I always get in a right pickle 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working the next 2 weekends

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Goofysmate

going Northampton shopping



What time will you go to bed tonight


----------



## Bibbler66

A comedy play on Friday, followed by a weekend in the Peak District National Park 

Are you a morning or evening person?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Bed around 11 - hate the mornings! Those two linked nicely together 

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## Bibbler66

A new camera, I'm like a kid with a new toy haha.

Where in the World would you recommend, apart from WDW?


----------



## mandymouse

I've never been, but would love to visit Hawaii

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

having a natter with you 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am, but I was awake around 5am 

*When is your next night away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Bibbler66

Final day of a training course, starting at 9.30am.

Have a good day whatever you guys do


----------



## Muscateer

Next night away will be in 4 weeks time when I go back to Abu Dhabi

Will you be getting a takeaway tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Maybe, not sure yet

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going for a bar lunch so not sure yet

Are you on Facebook?


----------



## PJB71

No DH and DD are, but im not that brave as havnt got a clue what im doing!!

What is your weather like today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Started off cloudy and cold but it looks as though the sun has come out now and it is getting warmer outside (I am stuck indoors at work though - boo!)

*What is your favourite item of jewellery?*


----------



## Muscateer

My diamond necklace

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## wilma-bride

My boss at work

*When did someone last buy you flowers?*


----------



## mandymouse

Paul bought me some Daffs a couple of months ago 

*Are you eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Not likely 

*What is your favourite smell?*


----------



## ely3857

*Alba after a bath, Johnson's baby shampoo is lovely!

What's yours?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Freshly baked bread - it would have to be food, wouldn't it 

*What 3 things would you take with you to a desert island?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Towel , soap & Food



Have you got air con at work


----------



## wilma-bride

No, there's a window open though 

*How often do you have your hair cut?*


----------



## Goofysmate

a trim every 4 weeks


What about you


----------



## wilma-bride

When I can afford it or if I'm going somewhere nice or on holiday 

*What is your favourite TV programme?*


----------



## PJB71

I think it would have to be Big Brother ATM

*Do you have to wear glasses for anything?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No, I am quite lucky in that respect.

*What is your best feature?*


----------



## PJB71

Dont think ive got one

*Do you have any bad habits?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i used to bite my nails

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bake

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Flip flops

what's on your tv ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH is watching Tour de France

What is on yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Greys anatomy

have you had any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Disneytinker

Sea Breeze

What was your favourite toy as a child


----------



## dolphingirl47

My scalextric

Have you kept any of your childhood toys?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

when are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

When I can be bothered moving from here

Are you in your PJs


----------



## dolphingirl47

Within the next 5 minutes

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not a lot!

*Do you have anything nice planned?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes I'm going to do a bit of retail therapy

have you had a lie-in ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes - still in bed now

Have you had breakfast yet?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes had cereal

Have you been watching Big Brother?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, but I haven't seen last night's yet (although I do know who was evicted )

*Who do you want to win Big Brother?*


----------



## Muscateer

Josie

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

will you be doing any housework today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No I can't be bothered

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## PJB71

No not really a chocolate lover, cant remember the last time I had any

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Savoury

Will you be having a take-away tonight ?


----------



## A Small World

No

What do you usually order from Chinese?


----------



## natalielongstaff

beef in black bean sauce

Whats your plan for this evening ?


----------



## Tink2312

Pizza and tv - perhaps an on-demand movie?

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Doing a car boot sale in the morning to get rid of some junk

What about you


----------



## wilma-bride

Ironing, a bit of housework and hopefully sitting in the garden if it's sunny enough 

*Are you a morning person?*


----------



## A Small World

Definitely not

Red, White or Rose ?


----------



## Ware Bears

White or Rose, don't like Red

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Spiders  



*Did you sleep well last night*


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

what are your plans for today?


----------



## ely3857

*Friends for a few hours at 10-ish then I think my mam may be popping around later on this aft.

What are you Sunday plans?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We don't have any yet

what's for breakfast ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Fruit and Fibre, and a banofee cereal bar 


Who is your fav Actor?


----------



## natalielongstaff

David boreanaz

who is your best friend ?


----------



## gemmybear83

My friend Amy, who I lived with at university 

*What was the last thing you bought online?*


----------



## Muscateer

A dress from Oasis that I couldn't get in the shop

Are you going to visit anyone today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

will you watch the world cup final ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes looking forward to the football and watching Grand Prix just now

Have you got washing out today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

are you having a sunday roast today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No we are having a mixture of food from M & S

Will you be having any alcohol while watching the football?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not tonight !!

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Disneytinker

Yes boo 

What is your dream job?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot or professional tennis player

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Last night I just had omlette as I wanted something quick and easy

Jam or Marmalade on your toast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Marmalade

what are your plans for today ?


----------



## A Small World

Got to take car to garage for service and MOT then work

Are you going to buy anything today


----------



## mandymouse

Just some food shopping (boring !!!) 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

paying bills !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

3/4 length trousers and a tinkerbell top

*what is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## wilma-bride

orange 

*What is your favourite month of the year?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the summer

What are you wearing on your feet ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> the summer



What month is that then 

Black shoes - it's raining here otherwise it would have been sandals 

*What is your worst habit?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably that I swear too much sometimes

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Eclipse.

You?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Furry Vengeance

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## wilma-bride

Red

*Do you bite your nails?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had some weetabix, a banana and a tube of smarties 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

A pair of shoes on Sunday 

*What star sign are you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Virgo

Are you working today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

After a fashion 

*How about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pretty much the same, im well bored !!

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Crackers and a packet of crisps

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese 

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband

Who was the last person your received a text from?


----------



## Terrie..

My daughter

Did you have breakfast today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, a bagel. 

What's for lunch?


----------



## CustardTart

Can't face lunch today - still a bit hungover from celebrating Spain's win... 

*What's the weather like where you are...?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey, but dry

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## PJB71

Nothing Planned yet

*What was the last piece of good news you had?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Getting my mortgage approved

when is your next night out ?


----------



## BethEJo

Probably Wednesday as my housemates are returning home for the summer.

*What song do you love to dance to on a night out?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

all of em 

Do you prefer heels or flats ?


----------



## BethEJo

Definitely heels.
But my feet wouldn't agree....

*Trousers or skirts?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

can i say dress 

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## wilma-bride

The Silence

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## tashybea

6.30 am.

What are you having for tea?


----------



## Muscateer

Had a late lunch at Frankie & Bennies

Are you a member of any clubs?


----------



## PJB71

No are you?

*Whats your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## A Small World

Chinese and Indian and Chippy and Pizza (not at the same time though)

milk, plain or white chocolate


----------



## Muscateer

Milk

When is your next night out?


----------



## tashybea

Too long away 

How long until your holiday?


----------



## BethEJo

Nothing really planned - next thing is the DIS girly weekend though 

*What's your favourite song/band/group at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Black Eyed Peas ~ I love all their recent stuff 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dentist appointment in the morning and then I will go and meet DH for lunch 

When is your next night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## tashybea

Dreaded uniform!

What are you most looking forward to right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the girly weekend

When and where are you going for your next holiday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In September, one night Barcelona, 14 nights Transatlantic cruise on the Disney Magic, 5 nights at Disney World

What is the most exotic place you have ever been to?


----------



## ely3857

*Erm, does Gambia count?

Do you browse any other forums, Disney or otherwise?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Occasionally The Dibb but, otherwise, no.

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Swimsuit by James Patterson

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## BethEJo

Disneywar by James B Stewart.

*Do you have a busy day ahead of you today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, I've got a boring day

*Describe your fave current going out outfit *


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't really have one - I suppose, if I had to choose, it would be my black and white linen dress and black heels 

*Do you read a daily newspaper?*


----------



## BethEJo

When I do pick up a newspaper, its the Times.

*Do you read any magazines?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yeah, mainly Heat rolleyes and Glamour. 

Do you?

P.S. Beth, is Disneywar good? I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## natalielongstaff

I rarely read magazines

what's for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

A ham sandwich

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## ely3857

*I had to get the camera out to look: Alba on her playmat with some of the linky things in her hand and a Vtech baby walker behind her. She's wearing pink and orange and the toys are all primary colours. She's smiling but also looking a little bemused at yet another playtime photo.

Now you tell me yours!*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a screenshot of a facebook page 

what colour are your nails painted


----------



## ely3857

*Nails clear, toenails orange

Have you ever been MINX-ed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

whats that !!

what star sign are you


----------



## ely3857

*It's something on your nails, more like a plastic that's heated onto the nail. I'm going to a MINX party in Aug, gonna be boring and go for black or silver but you can get patterns.

Virgo

What does your last text recieved say?*


----------



## Goofysmate

on way  , which is a message dh sends when he's leaving work. 



Who did you last phone


----------



## ely3857

*Gavin (DH), was a few days ago though according to my call log so i've no idea why.

What's for tea?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol

What is your favourite uk restaurant ?


----------



## ely3857

*Aakash, an Indian buffet not far from us. 

Whats your favourite US restaurant?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably Friendlys - cheap and cheerful (like me) 

*What is your favourite Disney park?*


----------



## ely3857

*Epcot although I always enjoy MK far more than I expect to.

What's your favourite non-Disney-US park?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Islands of Adventure

*What's your favourite theme park ride?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is yours?


----------



## jjk

test track

*morning or evening person?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Both   I am uber cheerful in the morning though 

*When was the last time you lost your temper?*


----------



## jjk

yesterday with several people over several things (not one of my better days)

*what size are your feet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Size 7

When did you last have a meal out and were did you go?


----------



## jjk

Friday night and we went to China palace all you can eat buffet

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Today at lunchtime, we went to a Thai restaurant

Do you do any craft?


----------



## tashybea

All the time at the moment for our wedding!  Favours,invitations , table plans etc.  List goes on.

Last movie you saw at the cinema?


----------



## Muscateer

Eclipse

What kind of cake would you buy from a bakers?


----------



## BethEJo

Carrot cake!!!! But they never have any  sad times!

*What country's food do you like the best eg thai, indian, chinese, italian etc etc?*


----------



## tashybea

italian.

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

champagne

*What time are you getting up tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 9

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Early! I've got to get a train to London because I won a competition to meet The Script! 

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got the day to myself, so I may go window shopping 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

working in charity shop later on 



have you had breakfast and what did you have


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast

What is your favourite breakfast ?


----------



## tennisfan

Crispy bacon & hash browns

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Goofysmate

love toast & jam , always have & always will 

*
Have you got lots of friends*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes and they are all very special to me 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

i'm not dressed yet.



whats the weather like this morning at your end


----------



## mandymouse

It's been raining, but it looks like the sun is trying to break through 

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

i don't have one ,



Are you happy with life at the mo


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Who's opinion do you trust/respect the most ?


----------



## Goofysmate

No one's 



is you washing on


----------



## natalielongstaff

not today

Are you working today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes (kind of )

*When was the last time you were ill?*


----------



## BethEJo

I'm immortal - I'm never ill!!
Except for that time around 2 months ago when I had tonsillitis 

What car do you drive?


----------



## wilma-bride

A VW Golf (black)

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## BethEJo

It's a tough one - it's between Peroni lager and Desperadoes which is lager with tequila in it. 

*Do you have work today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, I'm at work now (not that you'd know it )

*What is the next big event in your household?*


----------



## Goofysmate

nothing till october grandsons 1st birthday


Do you have grass or paving in your garden


----------



## disney_princess_85

Paving.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## PJB71

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two goldfish  

Have you been on a Disney Cruise?


----------



## Goofysmate

no not yet but i would so so like to 


would you recommend it if you have already done it


----------



## dolphingirl47

Definitely, we have done 4 so far and they were all brilliant

Where did you go for the first holiday that you can remember?


----------



## Muscateer

A caravan site in Nairn when I was about 5

Do you have rain today?


----------



## wilma-bride

On and off

*What is your most memorable holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The one i spent with you 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A sandwich.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## wilma-bride

Writing up minutes from a governor's meeting and catching up with 'The Silence'

*When did you last have an alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Muscateer

Last night, went out for a walk and stopped in by our local for a couple drinks

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure but soon hopefully

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

overcast

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## wilma-bride

A packet of crisps

*What 3 things would you take to a desert island?*


----------



## mandymouse

David Beckham, a crate of Rosa Regale & my Ipod 

or maybe Paul and the kids 

*What is your fave takeaway food ? and what do you order ?*


----------



## PJB71

Probably Chinese, but could never just choose one dish as I like to have a bit of everything

*what one gadget could you not live without?*


----------



## Muscateer

My iPhone

Do you have a snack in the afternoon?


----------



## wilma-bride

No (not enough WW points) - consequently, I'm usually starving by dinner time.

*What one food is your 'downfall'?*


----------



## PJB71

It would have to be crisps, especially after a glass or two of wine

*What would be your favourite 3 course meal?*


----------



## Goofysmate

prawn cocktail ,lamb roast, chocolate pudding with cream 


What time will you have dinner today


----------



## BethEJo

Didn't get to have lunch today, so will have it earlier at around 4:30.

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes, a dog a cat and a fish !!

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Me & hubby are going to an All you can eat Chinese buffet, then for a drink at F&B's

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to the local pub

what's on your tv ?


----------



## ely3857

*Penguin Island

What was the last word you said outloud?*


----------



## BethEJo

Not a very nice one I'm sorry as I just burnt my finger with a lighter  

*In the sun, do you tend to tan or burn?*


----------



## ely3857

*Tan

What colour is your duvet cover?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its cream with a print of the Empire state building on it

*How many bedrooms has your house got?*


----------



## Muscateer

4 here and 5 in Abu Dhabi

Do you support a football team?


----------



## ely3857

*No

Who was your last email to?*


----------



## BethEJo

An email to a university tutor this afternoon.

*Which supermarket do you shop at the most?*


----------



## Muscateer

Since I joined facebook a couple weeks ago I haven't wrote a email in ages.

Do you have any nieces or nephews?


----------



## ely3857

*One of each, both the Gavin's sister.

Do you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A niece on my side of the family and a niece and nephew on DH's side

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## Goofysmate

Dogs


*Do you have any animal's*


----------



## mandymouse

No we don't

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Baby sitting this morning for a few hours. 

What are you doing today is it anything exciting


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, im working till 6pm

is it raining where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

It has been, it looks dull now though 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bikini's last weekend

Where were you born ?


----------



## jjk

leeds

*what is your favourite colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not had any yet but will have toast

Did you have a good night's sleep?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Grey pin-striped trousers, a cream short-sleeved jumper and a jade cardigan

*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## Muscateer

Watched a couple DVDs Invictus & Edge of Darkness

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mum

how many pm's have you got stored ?


----------



## wilma-bride

102   Time for a clear out methinks

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Goofysmate

4.30 the first time with cramp in my leg then went back to sleep for an hour.

What time is you lunch break


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 17:30 (I am on a late shift today)

When was your last day out and where did you go?


----------



## Goofysmate

A nearly 2 sundays ago we went to Hollowell steam fair.


When is you next do out planned


----------



## ely3857

*A week on Monday, Theme park with kids.

What you doing this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Much depends on the weather. If it is nice, we are going to do the next part of the Pennine Way. If it is wet, then it will be the gym and maybe a movie.

Where do you live?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Manchester.

You?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Manchester, too

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## Muscateer

Gym and swimming

What is your favourite sandwich filler?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I very rarely eat sandwiches, but I suppose peanut butter

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Tuna & sweetcorn

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Nothing - I've already eaten it (I was starving) 

*What are you doing this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working

What is your favourite Disney Hotel?


----------



## wilma-bride

Of the ones we've stayed at so far, it would have to be Wilderness Lodge - love it 

*Which is your favourite show at Disney World?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Festival of the Lion King

What is yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Beauty and the Beast - it always makes me cry 

*What is your favourite Disney World counter service?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sunshine Seasons although Mara is a close second (just love those Zebra Domes)

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## wilma-bride

We haven't eaten at that many but I really like 'Ohana

*Which is your favourite Disney World attraction/ride?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Tower of Terror

*What is your best feature?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My eyes

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## wilma-bride

A black and white linen dress and black heels

*Do you have any special talents?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am quite creative and make jewellery for a hobby

What is your favourite book?


----------



## wilma-bride

I have quite a few favourites but I really loved The Island by Victoria Hislop (couldn't put it down, I read it from cover to cover on a trip to and from Great Yarmouth 3 years ago and have read it several times since.

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

Judi Picoult - Vanishing Acts

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shrek 3

what about you ?


----------



## ely3857

*Toy Story 3

What colour is your sofa?*


----------



## mandymouse

Purple & Black

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Me is September

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

No plans so just be in front of tv

Have you been watching Big Brother?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What kind of music do you like?


----------



## tennisfan

No, never watch it

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pasta followed by rice pudding

have you got a slow cooker ?


----------



## ely3857

*Yes and I love it!

Do you like chocolate fudge cake?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, has to warm with cold cream though

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*What's yours ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## BethEJo

My dad.

Do you ever play bingo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, never

Are you tired tonight ?


----------



## ely3857

*Not especially, more cba!

Do you prefer writing with black or blue pen?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

blue

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung Tocco Lite

*You?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Iphone

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## ely3857

*Always am!

What was your last drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea 

Are you going on holiday this year ?


----------



## ely3857

*Unfortunately not.

Where was your last non-Orlando holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

The New Forest a few years ago

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## ely3857

*I just had some french bread & butter

What will you be having for breakfast?*


----------



## A Small World

I dont usually do breakfast during the week -wrong i know 

Tea or coffee


----------



## ely3857

*Tea.

Whats your usual cold drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment Coconut Water

Tea or coffee?


----------



## A Small World

tea

What food do you really dislike


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fish

What is your favourite food?


----------



## A Small World

Chilli, chicken

What is yours


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pasta

what are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Getting my hair cut, then heading back down to the New Forest

*What about you ? what are you up to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Busy today, lots of end of term parties 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Goofysmate

just before 7am 


Are you doing your washing today


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, when the kids come home from school 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet still in my pjs

How is the weather with you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dry...so far !

What perfume are you wearing ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not got any on yet but fair chance it will be a Chanel one

Are you a breakfast person?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not so much, i usually do have it though

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Black shoes

*How old will you be on your next Birthday?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

26. 

You?


----------



## tennisfan

29

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

What to do when someone dies

what is your favourite biscuit ?


----------



## PJB71

Couldnt tell you the last time I had one, dont have a sweet tooth

What is your favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Onion

Will you be going out tonight?


----------



## PJB71

No just slobbing out watching BB tonight

*What day of the week do you usually do your food shopping?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Friday

what are you having for lunch ?


----------



## PJB71

Anything I can get my hands on

*When was the last time you told a little white lie?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hmm, not sure, but I'm sure it was somthing about the cost of something on my credit card 

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Staying in

have you spent any money today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Just a few pounds at supermarket getting essentials

Do you use cash or card mostly when shopping?


----------



## Goofysmate

Cash 


Do you have a window cleaner


----------



## PJB71

Yes he's called DH

*Do you have a conservatory?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Just watching tv

who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A colleague.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pizza

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## PJB71

No

*do you have carpet or wooden floors in your lounge?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Carpet

do you have a dyson ?


----------



## PJB71

I do its my best friend I cant BARE to see bits on the carpet

*When was the lastime you treated yourself to anything nice?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I bought some shoes before.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Have been buying things all summer but latest purchase was a Macbook Pro

When was the last time you had your hair cut?


----------



## PJB71

last Thursday

*Do you have straight or curly hair?*


----------



## Muscateer

Straight

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Danauk

No, no cousins either!

*Are you doing anything nice this weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a younger brother

Do you have children ?


----------



## BethEJo

Nope.

*What was your favourite TV show as a kid?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

grange hill 

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot - housework and maybe food shopping

Have you had breakfast yet


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, tea and toast

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## A Small World

No - still in bed

Is everyone else in your house up


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Are you eating out anywhere today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## gemmybear83

Going out for dinner with friends at a local thai later tonight.

*What was your best subject at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Strangely enough the sciences, Physics, Chemistry and Biology

Did you go to university and if you did, what did you do?


----------



## mandymouse

No I didn't

*Have you bought anything for yourself today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## A Small World

No - unless you count a bottle of shampoo

Is it raining where you are


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

what was the last film you watched ?


----------



## BethEJo

Hocus Pocus last weekend 

*What's often the first drink you get when you go to a pub?*


----------



## mandymouse

Bacardi & Diet Coke

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## BethEJo

You've been framed. 

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## A Small World

Tea

Favourite flavour ice cream?


----------



## Muscateer

Mint choc chip

Did you have a takeaway tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I'm not keen on ice cream

what is your favourite high street shop


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsoon

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jane norman

are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## Tinks1984

Tough one, but I think it's my Pandora that my DF bought me 

*What is your favourite theme park ride?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tower of terror

have you had any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## BethEJo

Just one bottle of raspberry beer. 

*What's your one must-have item of make-up?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lip gloss

Without which three things do you never leave the house?


----------



## BethEJo

phone, keys and purse.

*Describe the handbag (or whatever bag) that you use the most.*


----------



## A Small World

just a plain black bag that i use for work - big enough for all kinds of necessities (and rubbish)

Do you always carry a bag


----------



## dolphingirl47

Most of the time

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Goofysmate

Blue


Do you wear make up everyday


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## A Small World

No - very rarely

What size shoes do you wear


----------



## dolphingirl47

Size 7

Heels or flats?


----------



## Tinks1984

Flats, only heels when I need too 

*What is you favourite day of the week?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Saturday

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Saturday too 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Nothing much - similar to yesterday - just pottering and doing things round the house

When is your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Toast and oj

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## jjk

only to deliver phonebooks 

*will you be having a roast today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not far - just to collect DD

What are you wearing today


----------



## Ware Bears

Still in my pjs  well, it is Sunday 

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dry

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## A Small World

miserable/dull/drizzly  - just the type of weather it normally is when we have a hosepipe ban

Have you had breakfast yet


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes ~ toast, orange juice and several cups of tea

*Are you a tidy person?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes with a touch of OCD, so I am told

When is your next night out?


----------



## Ware Bears

A leaving do meal for a colleague in a couple of weeks

*What is your worst habit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Biting my nails

what are you having for dinner ?


----------



## Muscateer

Spag Bols I think

When was the last time you went on a picnic?


----------



## mandymouse

I can't remember the last time

*Describe the last photo you took with your cameral*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of one of my Fish Extender gifts for our next cruise.

What camera do you have?


----------



## Danauk

A Nikon D40X

*Are you having a roast dinner today?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes its in the oven now

What is your favourite vegetable


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cauliflower 

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes as usual

have you done any housework today


----------



## Muscateer

Dusting and washing

Do you read any Sunday papers?


----------



## A Small World

No not usually

Do you have your toe nails painted at the moment and if so what colour


----------



## natalielongstaff

clear varnish

When did you last have a take-away ?


----------



## A Small World

a few weeks ago - lemon chicken from the chinese

What did you have for lunch today


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a cooked breakfast and will have a roast dinner tonight, so no lunch.

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## A Small World

bacon and scrambled eggs

What is your favourite fruit juice


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blood Orange

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Pineapple

When and whose is the next birthday in your house


----------



## natalielongstaff

Me in September

have you done any excersise  today ?


----------



## A Small World

(theres your answer)

Have you


----------



## Muscateer

Not today

Do you have make-up on?


----------



## Tink2312

Nope. Never wear much make up apart from a bit of lip gloss.

What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A very early night !

What time will you go to bed ?


----------



## Muscateer

After big brother

Have you had a lazy day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

For the most part, but I had a couple of hours in the gym this afternoon

What did you do today?


----------



## BethEJo

Visited my parents for Sunday lunch.

*What was the last song you heard?*


----------



## mandymouse

OMG - Usher

*What was the last CD you bought ? downloaded ?*


----------



## tennisfan

AC DC Iron Man 2 soundtrack

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## A Small World

Pineapple upside down cake and custard

what flavour crisps are your favourite


----------



## BethEJo

Kettle's Balsamic Vinegar 

*What's your favourite dessert?*


----------



## A Small World

Cheesecake or Tiramisu or Creme Brulee or ...................

Whats yours


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee (on our last holiday I tried to have it in as many restaurants as I could  )

*Are you watching Pirates of the Caribbean on BBC1?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fantasia, the Wizard of Oz and the Pirates of the Caribbean films

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Holy Assassin

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Return by Victoria Hislop

*Where and when is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mid September, one night Barcelona, 14 night Transatlantic Cruise, 5 nights Disney World

Do you have anything planned for the school holidays?


----------



## Ware Bears

Decorating two bedrooms  then my treat is a week in London.  

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the first Disney park that you visited?


----------



## Ware Bears

Magic Kingdom

*How about you?*


----------



## BethEJo

Magic kingdom in 2000.

*Do you have any game consoles in your house?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Playstation 2 and a Nintendo Wii

What is your favourite video game?


----------



## Ware Bears

a wii and some DSs ~ all collecting dust 

*Are all your family Disney mad?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am the only one

What have you always wanted to do, but never quite got around to?


----------



## Ware Bears

Travelled the world (I hope to make up for that in the next couple of decades  )


*Where do you consider the most exotic place you've been?*


----------



## A Small World

Zanzibar

Where would you choose to go if you won the lottery


----------



## natalielongstaff

As many places as possible

what are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Coventry with my mum, then popping to Asda

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am waiting for a online food shopping delivery and then I am going to work. Tonight I will cook us some dinner, play some chess online and then hang out on here.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## mandymouse

An apple pie last night

*Do you watch TV before work ? what do you watch ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

No just up

What time do you start work?


----------



## wilma-bride

Started at 8.15

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What are you going to do tonight?


----------



## wilma-bride

Trying to find the answers to the last couple of days of Karen and Claire's quiz 

*What are you wearing at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Monsoon dress with a little lace top underneath.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Linen shorts & a t shirt

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tuna sandwich

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Toast.

Are you doing anything nice this week?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not really, I'm working all week - we are going to see Toy Story 3 on Friday though 

*What are you most looking forward to at the moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going back to my Abu Dhabi home in 3 weeks time

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## disney_princess_85

My WDW holiday.

What is your favourite city?


----------



## natalielongstaff

london in the Uk or New York

have you eaten your lunch yet ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, ages ago

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## PJB71

Chicken, Salad, & New Potatoes

*Whats your favourite Yankee Candle?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cranberry & Peppermint (but I love most of the fruity ones) 

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## PJB71

I dont have a sweet tooth so couldnt tell you the last time I had any dessert

*What was the last thing you bought for the house?*


----------



## mandymouse

A shower curtain 

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cadbury Flake 

*How do you like your eggs cooked?*


----------



## tennisfan

Boiled or sunny side up

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lovely and warm 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## PJB71

No are you?

*What is your favourite flower?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lillies

what's for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*If I gave you £100 to spend only on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Epilator because I broke my last one and a couple of new bra's!

What colour is the floor in your living room?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sandy brown

Have you had a good day ?


----------



## Muscateer

Wood with a large black and terracota silk rug

Are you watching anything on tv tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Big brother

you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Same as you

Have you had a busy day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes ! 

Will you be having any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Was thinking about it but might have a night off

Do you watch any soaps?


----------



## natalielongstaff

neighbours

have you had any chocolate today ?


----------



## ely3857

*Yeah, about 8ish chocolate buttons.

Have you had any crisps today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes at lunchtime

tea or coffee ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Coffee.

Ice cream or sorbet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ice cream at a push !

What time will you go to bed ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Late. Probably 1am.

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 10ish

are you in your pj's yet


----------



## BethEJo

Nope.

*Shower or bath?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Shower

*What star sign are you?*


----------



## BethEJo

Aries.

*What shampoo do you use most often?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Elvive pink.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon, straight and sleek

Are you in a good mood ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yep, pretty good.

What are you looking forward to at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Girlie Weekend, followed shortly afterwards by out Transatlantic Cruise

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung Tocco Lite

*Whats yours?*


----------



## BethEJo

iPhone 3Gs.

*What's the name of your local pub?*


----------



## ely3857

*I have no idea!

Is there a local restaurant you go to often?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, we have a Frankie & Benny's quite close to us

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I'm not sure just yet !

What about you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work, dinner, chess, DISBoards and maybe working on making some more jewellery.

What is your favourite Disney Character?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the princesses

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and a banana later

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im going out Sat night, its my friends birthday 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

jeans and a t shirt

*is it sunny where you live?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet 

Are you working today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Housework

Do you plan in advance what to wear on a night out or just decide when getting ready?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I usually plan ahead

What is the most formal item of clothing you own?


----------



## Muscateer

Probably a black trouser suit

Do you have stairs in your home?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, 2 flights 

*Which is your favourite room in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

My lounge

are you tired today ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A sandwich. 

You?


----------



## ely3857

*Egg salad sandwich

What time do you usually have lunch?*


----------



## tennisfan

If im at work, anytime they give me my meal break depending on my shift times, when i'm off usually about 12.30

*What was the last song you heard?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Adam and the Ants - Stand and Deliver 

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## PJB71

Dont have one, never eat them

*how many weeks holiday do you have from work?*


----------



## wilma-bride

6 weeks holiday plus 10 1/2 days public/privilege holidays 

*What would be your ideal job?*


----------



## ely3857

*Something I could do from home on a laptop between 10.00 & 14.00 three days a week with school holidays off and one where I absoloutely did not have to speak to any customers.

What is your most overused word or phrase?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bonus !

What have you got on your feet today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Purple slippers

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A cheese sannie with salad cream

What do you usually order when you go for a pub lunch?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A yoghurt.

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Steak, mash potato & veggies

*What are you having?*


----------



## Muscateer

Roast Chicken, mashed tatties, veggies and gravy

Is it sunny enough for you to sit outside today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not really, the kids are playing out though

what are you having for dinner later ?


----------



## BethEJo

Mediterranean (sp?) chicken and potatoes.

*What DVD have you watched the most often?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love Actually every Christmas

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No but I'm buying Universal tickets later. 

Have you?


----------



## BethEJo

Have spent no money at all today - which is nice 

*What thread/board do you check first when you log-on to the DIS?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

community board of course 

When did you last go to the cinema ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Two weeks ago to see Shrek

*Do you like swimming?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you tired this evening ? ( i am )


----------



## Danauk

Yes, very tired!!

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chow mein

Who is cooking dinner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Me (I'm the only one who cooks in this house  )

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cinema !

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Muscateer

Home alone again!! so just poured glass of wine and sat down in front of tv

Have you had a good day?


----------



## Danauk

I've had a very busy but productive day.

*Do you prefer to use a PC or laptop?*


----------



## ely3857

*Laptop although if I were restricted to a PC i'd probably use it far less!

What colour socks have you got on?*


----------



## BethEJo

No socks.

*Where was the last place you drove to in the car?*


----------



## Danauk

From my work to my house.

*What is your favourite cold drink?*


----------



## Muscateer

Diet coke

Do prefer to phone or text people?


----------



## mandymouse

Phone or email

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## BethEJo

A lady who has just taken a group of kids to Poland on an exchange - I used to be on said exchange when I was younger.

*What was the last thing you did on your mobile phone?*


----------



## Danauk

I just updated some apps on my iphone about a minute ago and replied to a text from my boss.

*Do you have the TV on at the moment?*


----------



## ely3857

*Yeah, BBC news

Do you and what channel?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, Sky Comedy HD - Tropic Thunder 

*How many bathrooms do you have in your house?*


----------



## A Small World

One

What colour is your front door


----------



## Ware Bears

White

*What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## BethEJo

BBC news.

*What colour are your lucky underpants?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Don't have any lucky underpants

What colour was your school uniform?


----------



## BethEJo

dolphingirl47 said:


> Don't have any lucky underpants



What?!  No way!

School uniform: Navy trousers, navy sweater and a light blue blouse (high school), grey trousers, white blouse and burgundy jumper (sixth form).

*What pattern and colour was your school tie?*


----------



## A Small World

Green (with stripes I think its so long ago)

can you remember a favourite item of clothing you had as a child


----------



## dolphingirl47

Something that fills me with absolute horror now, but as a child I loved it. When I was about 12 or 13 I had a neon green sweatshirt with a ballerina on it wearing a neon pink tutu. My mum could not wash this quick enough.

Trousers and top or dress?


----------



## A Small World

At the moment trousers (although I hardly ever used to wear trousers)

Heels or flats


----------



## dolphingirl47

Flats

What is your favourite colour for eye shadow?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dress suits me more. 

How many hours sleep do you need everyone night?


----------



## BethEJo

Too many - and it never feels like I get enough 

*Do you have any game consoles in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nearly all of them !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The usual: work, dinner, chess, DISboards and if Amazon delivers my crystals, I might make some more jewellery

Do you do any craft?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cropped jeans and blue Donald Duck t-shirt

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Another Monsoon dress from Ebay

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## wilma-bride

Clothes - Next, Other - Hotel Chocolat 

*What radio station do you listen to?*


----------



## jjk

heart or radio one

*what star sign are you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What is your favourite day out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A theme park 

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

I was but the more my boss speaks the more annoyed I'm getting 

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> I was but the more my boss speaks the more annoyed I'm getting



 im sure its the name mate !!

yes its sunny

what do you have on your feet ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Black flats.

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

Crocs Cleos 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, my mum doesn't need me today 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Toy Story 3

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## Muscateer

Eclipse

Which Disney park do you head for first?


----------



## wilma-bride

It really all depends - the last couple of trips it's been Magic Kingdom

*What is your favourite ride at WDW?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tower Of Terror.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

RocknRoller coaster

Which character have you most had your photo taken with?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably Winnie the Pooh

*Which is your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch

*Who's yours ?*


----------



## BethEJo

It's gotta be Minnie 

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Muscateer

Irn Bru

Do you know what you are having for dinner tonight?


----------



## BethEJo

Some chicken, chorizo and potato in tomato sauce thing  Hey...it was on offer! 

*What are you having?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

been to see my mum, now talking to joh

whats on your tv ?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing

Have you had rain today where you live


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, it was absolutely pouring it down early afternoon

Beach or snow?


----------



## A Small World

both but not a lover of lying on the beach (I prefer it in winter)

Do you like sunbathing


----------



## Danauk

No, too boring!

*Can you ski?*


----------



## BethEJo

Have never been  So I'm going to say no!

*What sport are you most "in to"?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Football

what time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.20am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

park i think 

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

meeting my Sis and Nephew for a coffee and catch up

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ely3857

*We did but i'd forgotten about the German grand prix which means all plans are cancelled 

What about you, any thing on this w/end?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It's DF's birthday so I've booked us a hotel close to the Trafford Centre to allow us to have some tea and a few drinks and then some shopping on Saturday 

*What's your favourite colour to wear?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue and purple

What is yours?


----------



## ely3857

*I don't look good in blue but other than that i'm not fussed, usually something bright but plain

Do you wear alot of skirts/dresses?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No, hardly ever

*What do you wear to bed?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Disney nightwear (of course  )

*What's your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment a Wispa

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## wilma-bride

No

*Who did you last speak to on the phone?*


----------



## Muscateer

My husband

Are you all organised for your next holiday?


----------



## ely3857

*We don't have anything to get organised for!

What about you, all sorted?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Need to buy NFL tickets and get a bit more cash but, other than that, we're good to go - 34 days 

*What colour is your hair?  And is it natural?*


----------



## BethEJo

My hair is dark brown, and it's natural 

*If you could have anything from any fast food restaurant in the UK, what would it be?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mc chicken sandwich please

has it rained where you live today ?


----------



## BethEJo

No, it's lovely in Cardiff today 

*What was the last thing you said out loud?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes you can go to the toilet !!!

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not tonight, was out last night though

Do you have any weekend plans?


----------



## BethEJo

Nothing yet - probably just getting on with work for uni.

*What was the last shop you visited, and what did you buy?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dunelm mill....bedding and curtains

what are you having for dinner later ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet.

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going out partying sat night  and recovering on sunday 

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## Muscateer

iphone 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a white top

Are you tired ?


----------



## ely3857

*A little.

What does your last test sent say?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

on my way (on of the parents..running late ! )

what have you had for dinner ?


----------



## Muscateer

Pizza

Are you doing anything exciting tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

what was the last room of the house you decorated ?


----------



## Danauk

The bathroom

*Which supermarket do you use most often?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda

will you be drinking any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## BethEJo

Might have a beer later while watching Big Brother 

*What was your firsr job?*


----------



## Danauk

Silver service waitress at a Hilton hotel.

*What is your favourite flavour icecream?*


----------



## A Small World

Vanilla or rum and raisin

Have you had any icecream today


----------



## BethEJo

Yes, I had a cornetto 

*What was your first pet, and what was their name?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A green budgie called Hansi

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Return by Victoria Hislop

*What are you reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Holy Assassin

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## A Small World

Maeve Binchy and Jeffrey Archer 

Do you buy any magazines


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not any more

Do you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Hardly.

Which celebrity do you dislike the most?


----------



## mandymouse

Katie Price

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The usual: work, dinner, chess, DISboards. However, today I have to go by train, which means that I get to work about 45 minutes early so I will check out the Monsoon sale on the way to the office.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lillies

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink Tink t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a flowery top

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

7.30

will you be going to the supermarket today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next night out?


----------



## wilma-bride

The girly weekend - how sad is that, I have no social life 

*How long have you been with your DH/OH?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I dont have a DH/OH at the moment 

Are you tired ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No I feel quite awake at the moment!

*What are your favourite pizza toppings?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken and bacon

what's the weather like where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy 

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

going to TGI's

*what about you?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cuddling up with DH on the sofa watching inane TV programmes 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Housework which is more than enough

Do you have to wear a uniform for work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

what are you having for lunch ?


----------



## jjk

no just anything that dosent mind being coverd in paint glue,glitter and bodily fluids

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A bagel.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Toast

What kind of cake would you usually choose at a bakers?


----------



## wilma-bride

A doughnut with jam and 'fake' cream - yum, yum

*Sweet or savoury?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Savoury

what colour is your sofa ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Chocolate brown

*What colour is your leg*


----------



## mandymouse

It's a little tanned and needs shaving 

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

mandymouse said:


> It's a little tanned and needs shaving


 lol Mandy, TMI 



mandymouse said:


> *What are your fave clothes shops ?*



At the moment, Next and Jane Norman

*What is your favourite film genre?*


----------



## ely3857

*Comedy

Whats yours?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Same.

What film do you want to see next?


----------



## mandymouse

Toy Story 3

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

bought a new car this morning so that'll do

What are you looking forward to this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not working !!!

What car have you got ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Once I've made my way to Rochdale next week to collect it, I'll have this.





Do you drink tea and coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

Nice car Jo 

Tea

*What biscuits do you like to dunk in your tea/coffee ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I like to dunk chocolate.

What's your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## natalielongstaff

very nice jo

I like bounty or bourneville 

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not sure. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## BethEJo

Work then watching Big Brother - crazy night or what?! 

*What colour eye shadow do you wear the most?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

will you be drinking any acohol tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Oh yes

Will you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

without a doubt !

what are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Big brother. Should be a good one

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## BethEJo

Pizza

*What do you have on your feet right now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Where were you born ?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeen

Do you have any candles burning?


----------



## BethEJo

Yes, a nice strawberry one that I bought in Ikea this morning.

*When it comes to money, are you a spender or a saver?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Both (we save to spend IYKWIM) in this day and age, I guess we would be considered savers.

Did you have a savings account when growing up?


----------



## BethEJo

Yep - but I never had anything in it! 

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

NCIS

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have any plans this weekend

Will you have a lie in tomorrow?


----------



## BethEJo

Yes finally 

*What's your fave wine?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beringer Sparkling White Zinfandel

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Asti

*Do you do any crafts?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I make jewellery

What was the last film you watched in a cinema?


----------



## Ware Bears

Shrek Forever After

*How many languages can you speak?*


----------



## tennisfan

1 fluently & a little french

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## jjk

6.45 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Housework

are you dressed yet ?


----------



## jjk

no

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## A Small World

tea

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

What are you doing today ?


----------



## A Small World

housework, sorting my car, been out already to take DD to airport

What colour car do you have


----------



## natalielongstaff

Silver

Will you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## A Small World

Had a quick read of the Daily Mail already (Bought it to get the free map )



Have you had breakfast


----------



## Disneytinker

No breakfast yet, but will be making myself some in a bit. 

What is your favourite snack food


----------



## natalielongstaff

Crisps

bikini, tankini or swimsuit ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tankinis 

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Me !! not in our house though, will be celebrating in Egypt 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I won't be having lunch today

What are you up to today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot

When is your next night out ?


----------



## BethEJo

The next "planned" one is on the DIS girly weekend - can't wait 

*If you were in Starbucks now, what would you order?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

double shot hazelnut latte

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## A Small World

My Mum

What have you had for lunch


----------



## BethEJo

A chicken bagel.

*how do you listen to music the most e.g mp3 player, radio etc etc?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

On my iPhone

What is your favourite film?


----------



## A Small World

The Lion King

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## A Small World

The Secret Shoppers Revenge (and the Winnie the Pooh books)

What kind of shampoo do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon straight and sleek

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## Muscateer

I gotta a feeling - Black Eyed Peas

Have you been out shopping today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and went to cinema too

Do you mix your drinks on a night out or just stick to many of one kind?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i mix them 

Whats your fave tv programme ?


----------



## A Small World

I hardly watch TV now

Whats yours


----------



## natalielongstaff

ghost whisperer at the moment

What topping do you have on a jacket potato ?


----------



## Muscateer

chilli, cheese & sour cream

Are you going out for anything to eat tonight?


----------



## Danauk

We are going out to a birthday party this evening so we will eat there.

*What is the longest aeroplane flight you have ever been on?*


----------



## BethEJo

9 hrs - to Orlando.

*What country have you flown to the most?*


----------



## Muscateer

Oman

How many times have you been to WDW?


----------



## A Small World

4 - been to DLP at lot more

Whats your favourite ride in Magic Kingdom


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been to WDW yet but I love Thunder Mountain

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

pizza

What have you done today?


----------



## BethEJo

Work at the library 

*Do you have any plans for Sunday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will cook us a nice brunch and then I am heading to the gym to work it off 

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## PJB71

Were decorating the toyroom at the moment so probably many trips to the local tip

*what was the last room in your house you decorated?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our living room

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not into musicals, but would probably like to see the Lion King

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Rea's boyfriend is coming over so we are meeting him for the first time.  Other than that, nothing much - I will be talking to Nat later too (although she probably won't be up to much chatting with the massive hangover she's probably got).

*Who does most of the cooking in your house?*


----------



## jjk

me 

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## A Small World

I woke up at 5.00  but just in process of getting up slowly (Ive been pottering )

Are you going out at all today


----------



## mandymouse

I've no idea what we're doing today

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Wife Swap USA

Have you had breakfast yet?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had some toast and a swiss roll 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?* We're having a BBQ later


----------



## Muscateer

Homemade fishcakes

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Three loads of washing on the line and I'll probably put the hoover round in a minute

*What month were you born in?*


----------



## mandymouse

January

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

September to Disneyland Paris & the Vegas in October

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cloudy but the sun is trying to break through

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Bath or shower?


----------



## Ware Bears

Shower if I'm in a hurry ~ bath if I've time to relax 

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blonde

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I love you and the Harry Potter books

*What is your fave kind of wine ?*


----------



## BethEJo

White zinfandel.

*Have you ever played a musical instrument?*


----------



## Muscateer

Always used to get the triangle to play at school 

Have you had any alcohol today?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pizza Express Fiorentina pizza

Do you burn candles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having some sparkling Rose wine at the moment

What was the last thing that you bought for yourself?


----------



## PoppyAnna

New car 

Is your hair naturally curly or straight?


----------



## A Small World

its a bit wavy

What colour is your hair


----------



## karentan

brown

whats the most exciting thing to have happened to you this year?


----------



## mandymouse

Going on a 5 night cruise and staying at Portofino Bay 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not sure yet

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Going to Coventry, in the rain 

*What's your first drink of the day ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

what time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

more shoes 

What size shoes do you wear ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Size 7

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Size 5

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I loaded the dishwasher. Does that count?

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Probably a salad. 

Describe your favourite breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A full English ( cooked by anyone but me )

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## BethEJo

Black jeans, a grey vest and a white blouse thing.

*What website do you use most on the net (apart from the DIS boards)?*


----------



## jjk

facebook and Pompey online

*is it raining where you live?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes !

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## BethEJo

The next "planned" one is the DIS girly weekend.

*what do you like to drink on a night out?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Saturday when I'm in Brussels.

What are you doing this week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mainly working. I will only get Sunday off this week.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Muscateer

Parades

If I gave you £100 what would you buy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A pink Monsoon dress that I have seen in the sale and a pair of Irregular Choice shoes that are calling me on Ebay.

What is your favourite shop for clothes shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

Republic and Debenhams

*What are you wearing on your feet today ?*


----------



## BethEJo

I was wearing some grey pumps, but they tore my feet to sgreds this morning  Now, nothing.

*When it comes to a sunday dinner, are you chicken/turkey/pork/beef/lamb?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

None of the above, I'm a vegetarian.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Egg Mayo roll

Do you eat your 5 a day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rarely

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## BethEJo

Murder she wrote  I'm a cool cat 

*how do you usually wear your hair?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Down, it's a layered bob.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no plans

What about you ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Going to the gym, that's about it.

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toy Story 3

what was the last thing you ate / drank ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm drinking a cup of tea right now 

*What can you see out of your nearest window ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Car on the drive.

Do you drive automatic or manual?


----------



## Muscateer

Drive both manual and automatic 

When was the last time you cooked a recipe from a cookbook?


----------



## BethEJo

Around 2 years ago when I tried to make a cake for my parent's anniversary.

*What items are always in your handbag?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Purse, phone and tissues.

Jam or marmalade?


----------



## Muscateer

Jam

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Savoury.

Chocolate or sweets?


----------



## PoppyAnna

C-H-O-C-O-L-A-T-E 

Starter or pudding?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pudding (just !)

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

mmmmm ... 

soft or hard centres?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hard

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## BethEJo

Some carrot and coriander soup.

*What phrase do you say the most often?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bonus 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

No just a night in front of tv

Which shop do you end up buying most of your clothes from?


----------



## natalielongstaff

new look or DP

what colour are your nails painted ?


----------



## BethEJo

not painted today.

*What colour nail varnish do you use the most?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink or clear

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Richard.

Ocean or swimming pool?


----------



## BethEJo

That's a tough one!!! But I'd say swimming pool.

*What do you like to put on your toast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Real butter

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lurpak.

What about you?


----------



## BethEJo

Oooo same

*Can you drive? How long have you had your liscense?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes - since I was 17 so that's .. um .. 31 years 

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## A Small World

Tea or hot chocolate

What was the last thing you ate


----------



## Ware Bears

A nectarine

*How about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a bag of Quavers last night

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to the gym and washing the last of our holiday clothes

*what are you doing ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing exciting, taking my mum to Sainsbury's and Bek to Primark 

*What did you get up to last night ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Not a lot - read some WDW restaurant reviews, watched an old Silent Witness and had an early night.

*What is your favourite TV programme at the moment*


----------



## mandymouse

Ghost Whisperer .. TV is rubbish at the moment

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cosmopolitan or Skyy Berry Martini

*What is your favourite appetiser/starter?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken wings or strips with dips

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cheesecake 

*What is your favourite thing to do at Walt Disney World?*


----------



## jjk

spend a morning by the pool head out for a nice dinner and drinks and finish off with fantasmic

*what time did you get up today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

5.55 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, a late shift

What is your favourite Disney Restaurant?


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't really have a favourite but I quite like 'Ohana.  trying a few more this trip, though, so may find a favourite among them 

*What is your favourite Disney World ride/attraction?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What is your fave non-Disney ride/attraction ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Sheikra at Busch Gardens

*What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pistachio

What is yours?


----------



## Dimplenose

Baileys

When did you last visit the supermarket?


----------



## wilma-bride

Friday - bought baking potatoes 

*What supermarket do you shop at most regularly?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment I tend to do my shopping online through Ocado.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## Dimplenose

Tesco

Do you buy a TV magazine - which one?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## wilma-bride

Ben and Jerry's Half Baked ice-cream 

*Which famous person would you really like to meet?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Brandon Flowers, although I'd be really nervous!

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

Dawn French 

*What, if anything, would you like to change about your appearance?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'd like to be slimmer and taller (who wouldn't?! ).

What is your best physical feature?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably my eyes

*What is your biggest achievement to date?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My children.

What's yours?  (great ?  )


----------



## mandymouse

Definitely my girls too 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## PJB71

No TV on at the minute

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Muscateer

It depends which outfit I am wearing then that decides which car I use that day 

Have you started cooking tea yet?


----------



## tennisfan

My mum cooked my dinner as I was working till after 7pm today

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## BethEJo

Ooooooooo, I've got lots of favourites....but I'm going to say Jason Mraz - I'm Yours. That means a lot 

*What was your favourite toy as a child?*


----------



## mandymouse

My Pippa Doll

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

nothing exciting just housework and a bit of packing

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing then doing a little overtime shift at work (easy money!) before having 8 days off without using any leave

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

lovely and sunny 

*what are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Raining but it wasn't supposed to be?

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Only Rea's boyfriend - picking him up to take him to our house for dinner 

*Are you wokring today?*


----------



## Danauk

Sort of! Although it is school holidays I am going in to school to do some planning, prep, sort out my classroom and have a meeting with another teacher.

*What did you have for breakfast this morning?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cereal bar

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fantasia, the POTC trilogy and the Wizard of Oz

*What's your weather like?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Warm but overcast

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A bit of shopping this morning followed by housework ~ my Mum always comes for dinner on Wednesday 

*What do you hate most ~ dusting or ironing?*


----------



## tennisfan

Dusting!

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ironing

When did you last have your hair cut ?


----------



## wilma-bride

About a month ago

*What's your worst habit?*


----------



## mandymouse

No real bad habits, just eat far too much rubbish 

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Hopefully we'll get to see Toy Story 3 (didn't go last weekend because of my toothache) - will also be enjoying my last weekend of peace before the onslaught of August 

*Who has the next Birthday in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

me 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A yoghurt.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

some strawberries

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Estee Lauder - Beautiful

*What is your favourite flower?*


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils

*What body lotion do you use ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Body Shop Mandarin  (since I fell in love with your Mango one )

*Brown or white bread?*


----------



## PJB71

Brown for sandwiches, white for toast!

*what do you usually have on your toast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

butter

what colour is your hair and is it your natural colour ?


----------



## mandymouse

My hair's a reddy brown, it should be brown, but could have a lot of grey in it now 

*What is your fave piece of jewellery ?*


----------



## BethEJo

A white gold necklace with 3 daisies on it that I received for my 21st 

*What was your favourite toy as a child?*


----------



## PJB71

A tiny tears doll that used to do real wee's

*would you rather text or chat?*


----------



## BethEJo

I enjoy both, but I have to say that I do text more.

*If you had to watch daytime TV, what would you watch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

This morning

when was the last time you went to the park ?


----------



## jjk

last Monday to play football with my 3 lads

*what is your favourite seaside destination?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bournemouth

what are you having for dinner tonight ?


----------



## jjk

no idea yet 

*who is the last person you sent a text to ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm eating out tonight (Pizza Express). I'll get a salad!

You?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*What is the next event you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

RAF Lyneham Families day (then the girly weekend) 

*When did you last lose your temper?*


----------



## PJB71

Probably yesterday when Harriet assured me she had tidied up her bedroom - when I checked later on in the day it looked like Beirut

*What type of day have you had sofar?*


----------



## ely3857

*Pleasant one

What time will you be going to bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

About 10pm

bath or shower ?


----------



## PJB71

Bath with loads of bubbles

*whats your favourite bubble bath ATM?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Raspbery on from primark

what are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## PJB71

I am, sat in bed other than BB havnt a clue whats on though

*Do you ever watch TV in bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

No
what are you Reading ATM ?


----------



## PJB71

Just finished a booked called "Playground Mafia" cant remember who it was by and I have given it to my friend today so can't check

*What was the last thing you treated yourself too?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chanel face powder

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, a kit kat

Where were you born ?


----------



## jjk

leeds

*when was the last time you lost your temper?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yesterday

What time did you wake/get up ?


----------



## jjk

6.30 


*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

food shopping at tesco (yawn)

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pj's

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tink t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Close. From Gap 

Will you need an umbrella today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lola

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Still in pjs but plan to wear jeans and a t-shirt, not sure which colour yet

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Nope!

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to meet up with Sophie at the park

What are you doing ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Working 

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Star bar 

What's yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Flake or Galaxy Caramel

*What is your favourite fast food?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pizza.

What's your favourite healthy food?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jacket potato (is that healthy?) 

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## Muscateer

Tuna or egg mayo

Do you wear lipstick everyday?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, just lip balm

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Danauk

A bowl of special k fruit and nut for my breakfast.

*What are you having for your lunch today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cream crackers 

*What is your favourite comfort food?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pasta or pizza.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## jjk

sorting out a few last minute hicups so we can go to florida on tuesday 

*what about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What colour are your nails painted ?


----------



## mandymouse

Clear on my fingers and red on my toes

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## Danauk

It was of my new pet cat Clio that I took earlier this morning.

*Who is the next person in your house to have a birthday?*


----------



## Muscateer

That'll be me 

Are you going out anywhere tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda 

where do you do your supermarket shop ?


----------



## Muscateer

Tescos

Do you ever watch come dine with me?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, love it 

Are you a good cook ?


----------



## Danauk

I'm good at baking but my husband is a much better cook than I am (I can cook, but he is a very good cook.)

*Who did you last speak to on the phone?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my solicitor about our house sale

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What is your fave TV programme at the moment ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken kievs

have you done much housework today?


----------



## BethEJo

Muscateer said:


> *What is your fave TV programme at the moment ?* Chicken kievs.
> 
> Oooo, is that a new show? Haven't seen that one yet
> 
> have you done much housework today?



Zilch. Will put the vacuum over later though.

*What's your favourite non-alcoholic drink?*


----------



## tashybea

Pineapple juice.

*What are you going to watch on TV tonight?*


----------



## ely3857

*E4 ~ Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother and Accidentaly on Purpose

What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toy story 3

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## ely3857

*Yup!

What colour is your bedspread?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its new, pink lilac and cream

do you watch big brother ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

Are you tired ?


----------



## ely3857

*Very

What time will you be going to bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

after bb

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

an oreo cookie 

what did you last drink?


----------



## tashybea

Peppermint tea.

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## BethEJo

Disneywar by James B Stewart.

*Do you watch the "soaps"? If so, what's your fave?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Neighbours

what are your plans for today ?


----------



## jjk

havent got any yet 

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.55am

what about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

6.30 - slept until the alarm went off for the first time in ages 

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sex & the City 2 (and it was rubbish !)

*If you won the lottery, what car would you buy ?*


----------



## jjk

A Blue Beetle with a Pompey crest on the front 

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Either a Audi A4 convertable, Mustang GT or Audi R8 (or all 3 if I won loads)

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cloudy. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cloudy

What are you having for lunch later ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Nothing - already eaten my lunch (I was starving!) 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

John Grisham book

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Kerry and her friend Bex

*Have you got a drinky in the fridge ready for tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bottle of wine !!! And it will be most welcome

what is your nearest seaside town ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Blackpool probably! 

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Skeggy I think

are you going out tonight ?


----------



## ely3857

*Yup, TS3 here we come!

What's mobile phone do you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I phone

who's cooking dinner tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

I was out for lunch so no cooking

Will you be watching Big Brother tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

How did you meet your partner ?


----------



## Danauk

We met at uni, we did the same degree course.

*What colour hair do you have?*


----------



## BethEJo

Dark brown.

*What's your favourite fruit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

Are you in your pj's yet


----------



## BethEJo

Oui!

*What is your biggest fear?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

SPIDERS !!!!!

are you tired ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A little

What is the next film you are hoping to see at the cinema?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to see Toy Story 3 on Sunday

*How about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I don't know

what are your plans for today ?


----------



## jjk

going to a testimonial Match at Fratton park for Linvoy Primus,cant wait to get bac.k It seems like ages since ive watched any football (although with our squad not sure i will see any today )

*what about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are still deciding ! 

whats for breakfast ?


----------



## tennisfan

A banana

*What is your favourite breakfast?*


----------



## jjk

Bacon and egg sandwich

*will you be having a take away today and if so what?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bacon rolls

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today

*Will you be eating out today ? if so, where ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

I am, I am off to a Hen do later on, and going for a very nice meal here http://www.sixbaltic.com/home.html yum yum!

*Who do you want to win Big Brother?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't watch it

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Was overcast & drizzling but now trying to brighten up although it is still warm

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## PJB71

Just had carrot and coriander soup with some granary bread

*Whats your favourite soup?*


----------



## BethEJo

Carrot and coriander  

*How is your living room decorated?*


----------



## mandymouse

White walls with silver bits and bobs and purple-ish sofa

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## PJB71

Ive never had a Yankee Candle but keep looking at them but cant decide which one I like as they all seem to nice

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## Muscateer

Thinking it could be takeaway but not sure yet?

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet 

have you brought anything today ?


----------



## garry.leann

argos bits and bobs for sons birthday

whats your favourite Gadget you cant live without.


----------



## Muscateer

iPhone

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## PJB71

No not tonight

*Do you get along with your neighbours?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes both sides

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## BethEJo

Am going to visit my parents for Sunday lunch, and then to see my brother's girlfriend to give her her birthday pressie.

*Describe your favourite mug.*


----------



## mandymouse

It's a Nautical Daisy mug that I got in one of our exchanges - I love it

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Wishing there was something decent on tv to watch

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## BethEJo

Might have a bottle of lager with my dinner in a bit.

*What's your favourite juice?*


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

steak, chips, pepper sauce.

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Homemade meat paella

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## BethEJo

Soft: ribena

Alcoholic: there's too many. Peroni lager, any cocktail (as long as it hasn't got rum in it), elderflower cider. I won't go on.... 

*What's your favourite hot drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Earl Grey Tea

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## mandymouse

I like to treat myself to Lemon or Mango body lotion from the Body Shop

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

visiting family to make a few final arrangements before our Hols

*what time did you get up today?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 7.20am

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## jjk

my Pj's still  cropped trousers and tink t shirt later 

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Croissants

did you have a lie-in ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not much of one

*What book are you currently reading ? and are you enjoying it ?*


----------



## jjk

just coffee, not hungry

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some gardening

what about you ?


----------



## Danauk

Going to the pub for Sunday lunch in a bit, then I need to go to the pet store and then finally start to paint the new bit of deck my husband built in the garden yesterday.

*Are you going to work tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

No work to go to

Have you read the Sunday papers?


----------



## mandymouse

We don't buy a sunday paper

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## gemmybear83

Photos at the hen party I went to last night
*
What are you doing for the next bank holiday?*


----------



## PJB71

No plans yet

*When was the lastime you cleaned out your garage?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

this morning (shed anyway)

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PJB71

Harriets watching "Cheaper by the dozen" 

*What type of day have you had sofar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not bad at all 

are you relaxing or busy ?


----------



## mandymouse

Relaxing till I start making dinner

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Tink2312

I bought a Pirate Stitch pin from the Disneystore on Friday as a treat 

*What are you having for your dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jacket potato

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Erm, I don't know, there's 5 of us here 

*Where is your fave place to have a photo taken in WDW ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one. 

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

in front of the castle 

what are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Ironing, Top Gear and hopefully day 15 of my trip report 

*What have you been up to this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, I popped to Birmingham this morning, but didn't buy anything

*What do you like to order at an Italian restaurant ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Spaghetti Carbonara or Risotto

Have you had a good weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, we chose & ordered our new puppy today

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## Tinks1984

'Be Careful What You Wish For' by Alexandra Potter

*Are you working tomorrow, if so what time?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have the day off 

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably late as i'm not tired

*What are you watching on tv?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

big brother

what about you ?


----------



## Sunset_Princess

Ace Of Cakes.


*What is your fave type of dessert?*


----------



## jjk

Ice cream

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry this morning

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

I am working (but I don't care because I only have 12 more working days till my holiday )

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## mandymouse

Last night we watched National Treasure and 2012 (telly was rubbish) 

*What is the next film you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Inception or the Sorceror's Apprentice

*Who do you want to win Big Brother?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Josie

what time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

About 6 

*What time did you go to bed last night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10pm

what are you wearing today. ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Black linen trousers, a short-sleeved cream jumper and black sandals

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown

*What's your weather like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Overcast.

When did you last do exercise?


----------



## wilma-bride

Can't remember

*What was the last theme park you visited?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Epcot 

*When's you next holiday?*


----------



## Ware Bears

This month

*When's yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

next month 

Are you working today ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No and I've got the next 4 weeks off!   

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Nothing

*What is your favourite breakfast cereal?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

frosties, i dont like cereal much tho

whats for lunch ?


----------



## PJB71

No idea yet

*Are you doing any housework today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some washing

what about you ?


----------



## jjk

yes, but I dont care as I go to Florida tomorrow Morning

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A black polka dot dress, a black jacket and royal blue irregular choice shoes.

What is your favourite recent buy?


----------



## wilma-bride

Some shoes I bought a couple of weeks ago

*What is your favourite UK restaurant?*


----------



## PJB71

Not been shopping for a couple of weeks, so cant really remember

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bem Brasil, which is a fabulous Brazilian steak house just down the road from us.

What is yours?


----------



## Sunset_Princess

Nando's

*When will you next be going to Disney?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In October after my 2 week cruise on the Disney Magic

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## PJB71

Yes done 2 DCL's and looooved every minute

*What day of the week do you usually do your food shopping?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fridays

What games consoles do you own ?


----------



## PJB71

I dont play any of them, but DH has a PSP, DD's Nintendos, Wii and playstations (think thats it)

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up on here and then I will go to work for a late shift

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## tennisfan

My slippers

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PJB71

It was lovely and sunny earlier on, but its gone very overcast now

*Whats your favourite TV programme ATM?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably Big Brother - very little else to choose from at the moment 

*What makes you angry?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rudeness.

What makes you happy?


----------



## Sunset_Princess

Anything Disney/Florida/America related

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

cheese on toast

Which supermarket do you shop at?


----------



## tennisfan

Mainly Sainsburys

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

galaxy at the moment

what are you doing this evening ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Paperwork and ironing - I'm really behind  

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

taking the kids out for a meal

What washing powder/liquid do you use ?


----------



## mandymouse

Fairy 

*What are you watching on TV this evening ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going to the cinema so won't be watching tv

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure, we are going to the pub for dinner 

do you have any pets ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, dog cat and fish !

where were you born ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*What is your fave UK shopping centre ?*


----------



## PJB71

Liverpool

*What would be the 1st thing you would do if you won the lottery?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Phone DH and tell him to get his backside home from work for good!  (assuming, of course, you're talking about a large sum of money )
Then book a holiday for whichever school holiday was coming up 

What would you do?


----------



## tennisfan

Buy a house & new car for myself

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chocolate buttons

Have you got any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Just taking my mum to Sainsbury's and to an appointment

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working and having my Tesco's shopping delivered - I know how to live 

*What did you watch last night?*


----------



## mandymouse

Star Wars IV on dvd 

*What weekly magazines do you read ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

None, I never buy magazines

*Do you buy/read a daily paper?*


----------



## Muscateer

Never buy newspapers

Do you have rain today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Grey trousers, a white shirt and blue cardigan

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.50am

have you had breakfast ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but I am about to have a cup of tea and some toast with peanut butter

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bacon 

Are you tired today ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No plans really.

*When is your next holiday - and where?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In 45 days: 1 night Barcelona, 14 night Transatlantic cruise on the Disney Magic, 5 nights WDW (Bay Lake Tower)

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to the east coast for a week wth family, but my next main holiday is to Australia: Sydney, Melbourne, Port Macquarie and skiing in the snowy mountains.

*Can you ski?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## tennisfan

Never tried it, although its something I really want to do

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## PJB71

Hyundai Santa Fe

*How old were you when you passed your driving test?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I never learned to drive

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## PJB71

I havnt got a book on the go atm, school holidays!!!

*What size are your feet?*


----------



## mandymouse

A 5 or 6 depending on where I go 

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Next, Jane Norman, New Look and Sainsburys TU (I get all my work clothes there)

*What is your favourite non-alcoholic drink?*


----------



## PJB71

I dont have a sweet tooth so I would probably have to say slimline tonic (then I can convince myself its got a vodka or gin in)

*do you prefer ice or not in a cold drink?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Not - unless I'm in the garden or by the pool 

*What's your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Danauk

champagne

*What was the last shop that you bought something in?*


----------



## Muscateer

Boots - omega 3 capsules

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tomato soup.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to the pub...again 

what mobile phone have you got ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

HTC Desire.

Ketchup or Brown sauce?


----------



## PJB71

Ohhh it  depends on what im having

*Chips or baked potato?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chips

Talk or text ?


----------



## PJB71

it depends on what time of the day it is!!

*Whats your favourite takeaway and what would you order?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese, beef in black pepper sauce

what are you having for dinner tonight


----------



## PJB71

Pasta and bacon with a cheese and mushroom sauce

*What perfume are you wearing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just some Impulse

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

are you watching big brother this year ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes some maltesers

Have you had a good day?


----------



## BethEJo

Not really - nothing spectacular. Lots of chasing around. Was pretty boring.

*What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and chips at lunch

Whats on your tv atm?


----------



## tashybea

Wedding S.O.S

What was the last thing you drunk?


----------



## Muscateer

Diet coke

What are you wearing today?


----------



## A Small World

Black cut offs and red vest top at the moment (got changed when got home from work)

What is the most exciting thing you have done today


----------



## tennisfan

Went to see Toy Story 3 again, this time taking my niece & nephew

*What is your favourite biscuit?*


----------



## A Small World

Bourbon

Have you listened to any radio station today? Which one?


----------



## Tinks1984

Only Radio 1 this morning going to work 

*Who's your favourite actor?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Harrison Ford or Bradley Whitford.

Which CD/album download did last listen to from beginning to end?


----------



## A Small World

A very old Celine Dion one I had on in the car yesterday

When was the last time you used public transport


----------



## dolphingirl47

On Saturday, taking the train into work

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## BethEJo

Meeting my mum tomorrow to see toy story 3, dinner and cocktails 

*What's your favourite comedy show on TV?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think you can beat repeats of Friends or Scrubs 

*What are your plans for today*


----------



## A Small World

Im working all day then sorting some cupboards this evening to get rid of some junk

Will you be going out at all today


----------



## Muscateer

Yes going out for lunch with my daughter

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

is it raining where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yeah it looks like its drizzling 

*Have you got any plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Black trousers, yellow top and jade cardigan (ugh, that combination sounds horrible )

*What is your favourite WDW ride?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tower of terror

whats yours ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is your favourite Disney Park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What is your fave character meal ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chef Mickey's so far, but I think this will change to the breakfast with Stitch at 'Ohana

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Stitch.

What was the first Disney film you saw?


----------



## Ware Bears

The first one I remember seeing is The Aristocats

*How about you?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I think it was Lady & The Tramp.

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## tennisfan

The Toy Story collection & Ratatouille

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Fly back to Abu Dhabi tomorrow so not sure what we will be doing yet.

If asked would you take part in Come Dine with Me?


----------



## mandymouse

Only if I was teamed up with Disney fans 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A new Mickey Mouse front door key

*Do you play Disney music at home?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sometimes

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Going out for lunch so not sure yet.

What are you having?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tomato soup.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to wiltshire to see Joh 

Are you having a good day ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Surprisingly, it's not bad (considering I am at work) 

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, might go to the cinema or might do some baking

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Raining this morning, and cloudy now

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to RAF lyneham's family day with joh

what about you ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing exciting planned. 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Danauk

Beige linnen trousers, an orange and brown top and my uggs.

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I have been real busy today but that's it all done now.

Are you going out anywhere tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, I'm going to the cinema.

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shrek

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Was out for lunch so won't need anything else to eat well maybe some chocolate later

Are you saving up for anything special at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Always saving.....

How far away is your nearest shopping centre?


----------



## disney_princess_85

About 5 miles away.

What is your favourite clothes shop?


----------



## natalielongstaff

new look

what star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*What is on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Danauk

Last nights big brother that I recorded.

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## PJB71

Hometime

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Nope, don't drink unless Ms Longstaff is here 

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Danauk

champagne

*What is your favourite non alcoholic drink?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max

*Have you ever broken any bones?*


----------



## Danauk

My elbow, both little fingers and a few toes.

*What event are you looking the most forward to in the future?*


----------



## PJB71

No thankfully

*What would be your ideal job if you could choose irrespective of the qualifications needed or the pay etc?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Sadly, a travel agent - or a lawyer

*When did you last cry?*


----------



## PJB71

The other night watching tv but for the life of me I cant remember what it was now that I was watching, but just remember DD's laughing at me

*What have you had for dinner tonight?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Popcorn chicken and waffle fries (very small portion so as to stay within WW points though)

*What is your favourite jacket potato topping?*


----------



## PJB71

Oh I think it would have to be either cheese&beans or ham with mayo, sweetcorn, spring onions, peppers etc

*Chips or baked potato?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chips

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bacon.

What is your fave fast food?


----------



## A Small World

KFC

What was the last thing you said to someone


----------



## Ware Bears

Good night

*What time are you going to bed?*


----------



## A Small World

I went about 11ish (and then dised for a while longer)

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum into Coventry

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## MichMickey

Go to bed, Get up and then try to accomplish something at work with only 7 days left until we go

Which WDW resort is your favorite?


----------



## wilma-bride

Wilderness Lodge 

*Which WDW resort restaurant is your favourite?*


----------



## mandymouse

O'Hana 

*What is your fave fizzy drink ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Iron-Bru, but only the diet one!

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, an ancient cat called Ollie

*Do you prefer dogs or cats?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cats.

Do you use any other forums? If so, which ones?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i dont

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate weetabix & a glass of milk

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cloudy.

What shoes do you have on?


----------



## wilma-bride

Crocs Cleos

*What is your favourite smell?*


----------



## PJB71

The house when it's been cleaned from top to bottom (which dosn't happen very often)

*Whats your favourite airfreshner smell?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Vanilla.

What is your favourite candle scent?


----------



## PJB71

cinnamon as it always reminds me of Florida

*Whats your favourite soup?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mushroom

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

WDW in three weeks! 

When and where is yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Florida in 2 weeks and 6 days 

*How soon before your holidays do you pack?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

About a week.

How about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

DH does the packing but I usually start getting the clothes ready about a week before.  DH packs everything the day before.

*What is your favourite Disney World snack?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Hmm, probably Dole Whip.

What's your favourite WDW cocktail?


----------



## wilma-bride

Used to be Skyy Berry Martini but can't get them any more   Probably Very Berry Punch now - I like the fruity ones 

*What is yours?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Anything from Mexico in Epcot. 

Where and what was your best meal in WDW?


----------



## PJB71

I think it has to be some of the meals we had on the disney wonder

*What is the 1st park you usually visit when your in Florida?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Magic kingdom

what are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Gym then nothing. 

You?


----------



## TCO

Football training then not much as the wifes out hairdressing

What's your occupation?


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant head teacher in a primary school.

*Are you doing anything nice this weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not really.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## TCO

Kfc spicy caesar rollers

What is the first place you visit once you're checked into your Florida hotel?


----------



## Danauk

The shop to buy my refillable mug!

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## PJB71

Vegetable soup and a bread roll

*What next big event are you most looking forward to?*


----------



## Danauk

Visiting Australia next year to see relatives I haven't seen for about 15 years, climbing the Sydney harbour bridge, touring the Sydney opera house and going skiing whilst out there.

*What country would you most like to visit that you have never been to?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

My holiday. 

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Seeing Joh on saturday and then the girly weekend 

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken Ceasar salad.

What fat% milk do you buy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

semi skimmed

Are you tired ?


----------



## jamjar84

Very! I have two babies :L 

What was the last thing that really annoyed you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

My awful meal at Bella Italia last night.

You?


----------



## tennisfan

Last week at work we got a late job & the crew that was working all night didn't offer to take it for us

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

King of torts, John Grisham

What is your favourite film ?


----------



## jamjar84

Walk the Line

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

Have you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## TCO

Nope

Favourite shop or restaurant at downtown Disney?


----------



## natalielongstaff

T.rex and World of disney

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Purple slippers

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## PoppyAnna

The dashboard of my car (for it's "for sale" advert    )

How long ago did your home phone last ring?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just over an hour ago

Have you got your pj's on yet ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope...keep fit first! 

*What's your favourite US TV programme?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

desperate housewives

What is yours ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The West Wing  

Who is your fave actress?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have one really

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## TCO

Probably that undercover boss thingy then some house in bed 

Favourite city in the world


----------



## natalielongstaff

New york

yours ?


----------



## TCO

Same same love that city

Favourite food anywhere in the world?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

What is your fave dessert ?


----------



## TCO

Once again, same same (I need to find me some good cheesecake I'm WDW the the die one at Pop was ok but didn't like the base)

Do you consider flying as part of the fun or a chore to get through?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its a chore 

do you prefer blinds or curtains ?


----------



## PJB71

Neither, hate anything at the windows

*How any tv's have you got at home?*


----------



## A Small World

curtains

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

have you ?


----------



## PJB71

No couldnt tell you the lastime I had any

*Whats your favourite flavour crips?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion !

what mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## PJB71

Nokia god knows whatnot really very technio, but Phils threatening to get me an i-phone as he says my olds ones an embarrassment

*Will you be having any  tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

PJB71 said:


> *Will you be having any  tonight?*



No ! 

will you ?


----------



## Tinks1984

After circuit training...I can pretty much say no...lol!  

*Who's your favourite Disney character and why?*


----------



## jamjar84

Mickey, because he is Disney I guess, and I've loved MM since I was a child.  

What was the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't actually remember

What did you do this evening?


----------



## jamjar84

Spent almost two hours trying to get my children to go to sleep, then watched Undercover boss whilst surfing the web a bit.  

What did you do?


----------



## Tinks1984

I did two keep fit classes and then came home and now I really am ready for bed!

*What time is bed time?*


----------



## MichMickey

probably 1:30 AMI come home usually feeling exhausted but by the time we get the Kids to bed I get a 2nd wind.

Do you have a particular piece of clothing or accessory that you wear while you are touring Disney World?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I wear either a Minnie or Mickey necklace

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not sure yet

what about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Working 

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza i expect

What are you wearing ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans, a cream top and a blue cardigan

*How old were you when you had your first proper kiss?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i can't possibly remember that far back !

When was the last time you got very drunk ?


----------



## wilma-bride

I can't remember *that* far back 

*Who has the next Birthday in your house - and how old will they be?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

me  and not as old as i act 

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## PJB71

cornflakes with a banana on top

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Wokring till 1.30, then home to do a bit of housework - nothing at all exciting 

*When is your next holiday - and where?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In nearly six weeks time. Going to Barcelona, on a Transatlantic cruise and to Disney World

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies

*What was the last thing you bought for the house ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

New bedding for Nat's room 

*How many times have you been to Disney World?*


----------



## jamjar84

4

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

7

*What is your favourite hotel to stay at in Orlando?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> New bedding for Nat's room



 cheers mate !

pop century or BLT

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, probably some sort of salad.

*Are you watching anything on TV right now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Where were you born ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Beverley, North Yorkshire

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*Are you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

of a fashion 

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

Our best friends are coming over for dinner.

*What experience would you most like to do next time you are in Orlando that you have not yet tried?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Segway tour

How about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A Wishes cruise.

What are you most looking forward to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Seeing joh tomorrow then the girly weekend

will you be having any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Probably, my mother is visiting  

Do you prefer wine, spirits or beer?


----------



## BethEJo

can I say all 3?? If I had to choose, I'd say beer/lager at the moment...

*What is your occupation?*


----------



## mandymouse

Carer 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing planned, just chilling. 

You?


----------



## BethEJo

Sleep! Sooooooooo tired

*What household jobs/chores do you really hate doing?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

All of them ! 

What's for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PJB71

Marinated chicken breasts and roasted veg, the smell coming from the kitchen is 

*What are you having?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken kebabs

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## Danauk

None, and I have no cousins either, a true only child!

*How many siblings and cousins do you have?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Danauk said:


> None, and I have no cousins either, a true only child!



Same here.

I think I have around ten cousins - not really in touch with them though.

Do you buy any magazines regularly?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what have you got on your feet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Once again my purple slippers 

*Will you be having a little drinky tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I have half a botle of wine in the fridge so i will be finishing that off

what about you ?


----------



## A Small World

No  not tonight

Have you bought any Christmas presents yet?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet

*Have you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nooooo

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

soon but will stay on the laptop for a while 

what about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

In about 10 mins

what colour is your duvet ?


----------



## jamjar84

White, with blue flowers

Do your curtains and duvet match?


----------



## Tinks1984

Cream

*Do you have plans tomorrow?*


----------



## jamjar84

Just housework and maybe a trip to the soft play area.  

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just taking the dogs to the forest

*Will you have a lie-in tomorrow morning?*


----------



## jamjar84

No. I'll be up at the crack of dawn with my daughters. 

Will you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nope

what are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably cereal later

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Washing and ironing this morning and then off to my cousin's for a BBQ (hopefully, if the weather improves!)

*When's your birthday, and is there anything you'd like to receive?*


----------



## Danauk

My birthday was a few weeks ago and I hoped to recieve a new lovelinks bracelet and some new charms (which is what I got!)

*Are you going out anywhere today?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Off to do some shopping later and a meal out with a couple of cocktails 

*What was your favourite childhood toy?*


----------



## TCO

This is bad as I'm a bloke but the one I remember most is me and my sister used to play with the acorn wood treehouse a lot.

Whats for tea tonight?


----------



## tashybea

Roasted veg & quorn fillets.

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

Big brother and what ever else happens to be on that I fancy watching.

*Are you having a roast dinner tomorrow?*


----------



## BethEJo

Nope, will be having a pasta bake instead.

*What's your favourite meat?*


----------



## A Small World

Chicken

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cheese and tomato on toast

*What did you have for dinner tonight?*


----------



## BethEJo

Cajun chicken with some sweet potato, mushrooms and onions.

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm drinking some tonic water as I type now.

*Are you watching anything on the TV right now?*


----------



## A Small World

no the TV isnt on

How do you usually wear your hair?


----------



## BethEJo

My hair does what it wants  it's usually down and wavy though.

*What are your slippers like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't own any

What is your favorite possession?


----------



## Ware Bears

Apart from family photos my Partners statue

*Do you DIS every day?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes 

Do you?


----------



## Danauk

Yes!!

*When was the last time you cleaned your car?!!*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't own a car

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we're having Spag Bol

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

A little housework, Sunday lunch at the pub and then packing our cases and bags for our holiday tomorrow!!

*Where is your nearest seaside town?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Southport 

*Are you watching any sport today?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*What can you see out of the window of the room you are currently in?*


----------



## Tinks1984

A wall 

*Do you enjoy gardening?*


----------



## Muscateer

No I don't do gardening

Have you been or going out anywhere today?


----------



## PJB71

No were upto our eyes decorating atm so going nowhere

*What was the last room in your house that was decorated?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im doing Matthew's bedroom atm

What colour is your lounge carpet ?


----------



## mandymouse

It's mainly wood with a beige rug

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on

Who is your favourite actor/actress ?


----------



## PJB71

Cant say as I have a favourite, but on second thoughts George Clooney could be my doctor anyday

*Will you be watching the X Factor when is starts soon?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Are you married ?


----------



## PJB71

I am been married since 1993

*What have you had for dinner tonight?*


----------



## BethEJo

Pasta bake.

*What's your favourite TV show at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ghost whisperer

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## PJB71

No 

*What is the 1st thing you would buy if you won the lottery?*


----------



## tennisfan

A house

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast pork, mixed vegetables and garlicky potatoes

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

The new imagineers field guide to Hollywood Studios which arrived a few days ago after I pre ordered it 2 years ago on Amazon!!

*Do you have any books about the Disney parks?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Danauk said:


> after I pre ordered it 2 years ago on Amazon!!


Snap!! And a refund too, the price must have gone down since I'd paid!



> *Do you have any books about the Disney parks?*



Yes


*What is your favourite Disney character meal?*


----------



## A Small World

Inventions at DLP- ive not been to WDW for a long time so cant remember

Whats yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Snap again!!  Mine's Inventions too.

*What time are you going to bed?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry then popping to Tesco

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working this morning, then probably home to bed as I'm still feeling lousy 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## mandymouse

wilma-bride said:


> Working this morning, then probably home to bed as I'm still feeling lousy



I hope you're feeling better soon Joh 

2 new tops from River Island 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Some mini cheddars 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.45 am

what about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

I've been up and down all night but got out of bed at 6.20

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing, can't get into a book at the mo.  (wonder how Nat is getting on with her reading challenge  )


Would you buy an ereader or do you like a physical book?


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Nothing, can't get into a book at the mo.  (wonder how Nat is getting on with her reading challenge  )
> 
> 
> Would you buy an ereader or do you like a physical book?



 Nat is nearly a third of the way through !!!

i prefer real books

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## BethEJo

Some cereal.

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

taking 9 kids  to a craft event at the local Community house

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## BethEJo

natalielongstaff said:


> taking 9 kids  to a craft event at the local Community house



Good luck 

A grey blouse thing and navy crop trousers.

*What do you listen to in the car?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Heart fm

Have you recieved any texts yet today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know my phone is switched off atm

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PJB71

Its actually dry atm

*Are you planning on doing any housework today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Nope

*What is your most hated household chore?*


----------



## mandymouse

Washing and changing the bedding, it just takes too long 

*What is your fave Pixar movie ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Up 

*What is your favourite Disney movie?*


----------



## PJB71

I dont think I could choose a favourite as there are soooo many that I like

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese sandwich

what are you having ?


----------



## PJB71

Ham Salad

*What brand of tea/coffee do you drink?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't drink tea or coffee but do have Scottish Blend teabags and Nescafe coffee in house

Do you have washing hanging out today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what colour is your car ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Silver.

What's yours?


----------



## PJB71

Dark Grey

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes

have you had a busy day ?


----------



## ely3857

*Not at all, a little dull if i'm honest!

What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tracy beaker 

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage and mash

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue

What about you ?


----------



## tashybea

Eastenders.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working !

what time will you go to bed later ?


----------



## PJB71

I will be going to bed about 8 but thats just to watch TV

*Who do you want to win Big Brother?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im really not sure atm !!

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## A Small World

My Mum

What size shoes do you take?


----------



## tennisfan

5-6 depending on the type of footwear

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## A Small World

Toy Story as Ive not had chance to see it yet

What is your favourite disney character


----------



## Tinks1984

Tough one, as I love Stitch & Tinker Bell pretty much equally 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Shrek Forever After in IMAX 3D

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Shrek Forever on the plane last Thursday

Are you up to anything exciting today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not really

are you working today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, my mum doesn't need me this morning, so popping into town with Bek later 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jeans and a t shirt

what about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Grey trousers and a cream jumper (can't believe I'm wearing a jumper in the summer )

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## A Small World

Im still in bed but need to get up soon to get to work (Im taking advantage of being child free at the moment to have a brief lie in)

Are you going to any shops today


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nope

where do you do your supermarket shop ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Tesco for main shop and Sainsbury's for any extra little bits we need in between

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bacon !! Lol

have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, don't eat breakfast

*Which famous person would you like to meet?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Lewis Hamilton 

*Who's your favourite sports person?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Darren Huckerby (footballer)

*If you had one wish, what would it be? (and you're not allowed to wish for more wishes )*


----------



## PoppyAnna

David Beckham - but not really for the "sport" aspect  

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, although it has been

*When is your next holiday? And where?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt in Sept

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Poppy in September, 5.

What would you like for your next birthday?


----------



## wilma-bride

An i-Pad (not likely to get one though )

*Which do you prefer?  Sweet or savoury?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Savoury

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Ate a cream cracker, drank orange squash

*If you could live anywhere in the World, where would it be?*


----------



## PJB71

Sunny Florida

*Which supermarket do you prefer?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Tesco

*What is your favourite high street shop?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsoon

What is yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Next or New Look

*Do you have any bad habits?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes bit nails

Do you have any jewellery on today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Just my wedding/engagement/eternity rings and my hot diamonds necklace

*What is your favourite piece of jewellery?*


----------



## Muscateer

Probably my diamond necklace

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## wilma-bride

Black boots

*What do you wear to bed?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

PJs, of all varieties!

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

Nothing 

*When was your last visit to Disney World?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

wilma-bride said:


> Nothing



  



wilma-bride said:


> *When was your last visit to Disney World?*



September 2009.

How old were you when you first visited WDW?


----------



## jamjar84

16 

How old were you when you last visited WDW?


----------



## mandymouse

46, the age I am now 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## PJB71

Im not a film lover, but dd's want to see Karate Kid

*Whats the next thing you would like to treat yourself to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The girly weekend !!

What's for dinner tonight ?


----------



## A Small World

We had cheese pie and chips - something easy (and healthy - not)

Whats your favourite alcoholic drink


----------



## natalielongstaff

white wine

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Shortly I want to make an early start tomorrow.

Do you use the internet on your phone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes !!!

what was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## A Small World

French

what was your first job


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working at an after school club for children of asylum seekers

What was yours?


----------



## Muscateer

YTS office work in a sweetie factory, had some perks

Are you going out shopping today?


----------



## A Small World

no Im working all day

Are you


----------



## mandymouse

No, but I'm getting my hair cut 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working, cooking, cleaning, ironing 

*How often do you wash your hair?*


----------



## A Small World

Every couple of days

Which shampoo do you use


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon straight and sleek

what time did you get up
?


----------



## wilma-bride

At the moment Herbal Essences Straight n Smooth (or something like that)

*What is your worst habit?*


----------



## PJB71

I HATE mess, so I drive everyone mad by tidying up behind them

*What are you most looking forward to atm?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

My holiday. 

You?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The girly weekend

what's for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cream crackers and a packet of crisps

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

7.30am.

What have you eaten today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just having a bacon butty.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## wilma-bride

Roast dinner (particularly Christmas dinner) 

*What is your favourtie dessert?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yak & Yeti's cream cheese wontons. 

Do you have a weekly takeaway? What do you have?


----------



## Muscateer

Usually indian or chinese food

Are you doing anything exciting tonight?


----------



## wilma-bride

Sorting out some of my holiday clothes ready to pack 

*Who does the cooking in your house?*


----------



## Muscateer

Usually me but DH likes to cook every so often

Can you pack your suitcase well or do you usually make 2 or 3 attempts?


----------



## wilma-bride

DH always packs - I am rubbish at it 

*How soon before your holiday do you pack?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually the day before I go to the airport

What colour is your luggage?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I have a few cases: pink, leopard print and turquoise.

What colour is yours?


----------



## BethEJo

It's a massive orange and grey sort of duffle bug on wheels 

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Already had mine - had some crackers and a packet of Quavers

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH is taking me out to dinner at Las Iguanas so it will be something Mexican

Where did you go for your last meal out?


----------



## wilma-bride

Went to the Mill House (in Chippenham) on Satruday with Nat and the kids 

*What is your favourite counter service restaurant at WDW?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tangierine Café.

What's yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Columbia Harbour House

*What's your favourite TS restaurant at WDW?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

'Ohana.

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Oooo, I don't know  but I know what I don't like: bolognese or anything with cream in the sauce.

*What have you got on your feet right now?*


----------



## PJB71

Socks and slippers as my feet are always cold

*What perfume are you wearing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lola

bath or shower ?


----------



## PJB71

Bath

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

alcohol 

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## PJB71

No, thinking about it but just cant seem to find the energy atm

*Pj's or nighties?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

both (depending on the weather)

whats on your tv ?


----------



## PJB71

It isnt on atm

*What are you planning on watching tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ugly betty

what are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to the Girlie Weekend in Southampton 

What is your favourite city?


----------



## natalielongstaff

london or New York

Where would be your next holiday destination if money was no object ?


----------



## A Small World

Oh theres so many places Id like to visit - Id probably start with New York and then explore the rest of America by train

Where would you like to visit in the UK that you havent been to yet?


----------



## Tinks1984

I'd love to visit Legoland 

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## A Small World

Silver

When was the last time you went on a train


----------



## Muscateer

About 5 years ago

What time did you get up today?


----------



## wilma-bride

4.30 am 

*Are you a morning person? Or a night owl?*


----------



## mandymouse

Definitely a morning person

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

same as everyday - work

what are you wearing today


----------



## wilma-bride

Black trousers and a white shirt (and Crocs Cleos )

*What make is your mobile phone?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

iPhone

what is your fave song ATM ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Lady Gaga's latest one 

*Who's your favourite band/singer?*


----------



## Muscateer

Coldplay, Stereophonics and many more

Are you working today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you tired ?


----------



## PJB71

A little

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its raining so the plans i did have are not going to happen now !!

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema on Friday night & having a games night at my sisters on Saturday.  Sunday hoping to do a boot fair

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese sandwich

What perfume do you have on today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

None - eau de naturel 

*What is your favourite smell?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Vanilla.

What's your favourite taste?


----------



## wilma-bride

Raspberry 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Muscateer

Carrots and Coriander to make soup

Do you like Champagne?


----------



## PJB71

Yes but usually endup with Cava

*What would be your perfect meal?*


----------



## Muscateer

Probably a starter of prawns, a main of fillet steak or salmon and either pavlova or sticky toffee for pudding

What about yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, that's a toughie, it will be Italian food finishing off with Tiramisu 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a c/d

whats on your tv ?


----------



## PJB71

Moll's watching 10years younger!! - think shes trying to tell me something

*Whats for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toad in the hole, yum 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

No got work tomorrow so an early night for a lovely 6.40am start.  Out tomorrow night though

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tennisfan said:


> No  Out tomorrow night though



 and me !

its cold and very wet 

Are your nails painted ? if so what colour ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just had gels done on my fingers and bright red toe nails 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nipping out to the pub for a few hours (practise for tomorrow)

what about you ?


----------



## PJB71

Ive got a date with the sofa&tv -how exciting

*Whats your favourite wine?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

any of em !

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

probably about midnight as usual

What was the last thing you ate


----------



## natalielongstaff

A Small World said:


> probably about midnight as usual
> 
> What was the last thing you ate



toad in the hole !

what are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## A Small World

Working (and then talking to myself on here as you will all be in Southampton )

What would be the first thing you would buy if you won the lottery


----------



## Tinks1984

DVC  I'd be straight on that phone...

*What item is to your left, if any?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise

Which place that you have never been to would you most like to visit?


----------



## jamjar84

I'd most like to visit Hawaii

Would you give up work if you won the lottery?


----------



## A Small World

YES 

Would you


----------



## jamjar84

I'm a stay at home mum at the moment, it would be kind of hard to give up!  (not that I'd want to) 

What was the last thing you had to drink?


----------



## A Small World

A cup of tea

White or red wine


----------



## Muscateer

White

What time did you waken today?


----------



## A Small World

Early - about 5.30 

What food do you most dislike


----------



## Muscateer

Like most things but can't stand celery

What are your plans for today?


----------



## A Small World

Im working as usual

what are your plans (more exciting than mine i hope)


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to the Girly Weekend  

*What time were you up this morning ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

6:30, I'm off work today but forgot to switch the alarm clock off 

*Which magazines do you regularly buy?*


----------



## A Small World

I dont buy any reularly

Do you


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had toast and oj

Are you going out anywhere tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we are going for TGI Fridays for dinner and then on to Flares if I remember correctly

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## PJB71

Hopefully DH finishing of decorating the conservatory this weekend

*If you could change one thing about yourself what would it be?*


----------



## Muscateer

Like to be a couple inches shorter so I could wear heels without feeling like a giant

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## BethEJo

Cereal.

*What do you like to wear when you gomon a night out?*


----------



## Muscateer

Maxi dress or jeans and a dressy top

Bath or shower?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Shower. 

Train or coach?


----------



## Muscateer

Train

Are you having a takeaway tonight?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope...we've had home-made chips and gammon steaks...yum! 

*Have you ever had your eyes tested?*


----------



## CheltonJ

Yes and I have to wear glasses!

*What are you up to over the weekend?*


----------



## jamjar84

Housework and grocery shopping.  

What was the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## A Small World

Corrie

Do you watch any soaps?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What are you up to over the weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Went for a Chinese last night and going shopping today?

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## A Small World

No

Are you a tidy person


----------



## Muscateer

Yes bit of a tidy and cleaning freak 

Have you been on holiday this year or still to have your holidays?


----------



## A Small World

Both  Went to Zanzibar at Easter for my sons wedding and going to California - DL in Oct

What about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Home to Scotland for 3 months and now back in Abu Dhabi

How many children do you have?


----------



## tennisfan

None

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## A Small World

Not sure yet but Im hungry

What did you have


----------



## Muscateer

Toast and oj

Do you enjoy cooking or is it needs must?


----------



## tennisfan

I enjoy it

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love the Christmas dinner meal

Have you bought anything for Christmas yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes a t shirt for my nephew.  Plus I hope to get some more bits in Disney & Vegas over the next couple of months

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just had KFC

What film did you last see at the cinema?


----------



## CheltonJ

Toy Story 3

*What is your favourite Pixar film?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The Incredibles.

What colour is your hair?


----------



## A Small World

Strawberry blonde - although as ive got older its lost its ginger tinge 

what colour is yours


----------



## Tinks1984

Blonde

*Do you have any plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## A Small World

Im going doing a car boot sale in the morning which means i have to be up at stupid o'clock

what time do you intend getting up tomorrow


----------



## Muscateer

Got up at 6.15, starting of working week here so off to gym

Are you expecting any visitors today?


----------



## Tinks1984

I hope not, we're going out! 

*Will you be having a Sunday dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, roast chicken

*What are you having?*


----------



## PJB71

No idea yet

*How many tv's does your house have?*


----------



## BethEJo

4

*What have you done this weekend?*


----------



## Tinks1984

4 

*What's your favourite shop?*


----------



## tennisfan

Debenhams

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

The Baby Group by Rowan Coleman.

How's the weather been today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sunny and warm. 

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out with a glass of wine and a DVD

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Who is your fave Disney character?*


----------



## A Small World

Eeyore

Who is yours?


----------



## jamjar84

Eeyore 

What's your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yak and Yeti at WDW

Inventions at DLRP

*How many times have you been to Disney?*


----------



## A Small World

WDW 4 times and DLP 10 times - next stop DL

What is your favourite ride at Disney


----------



## Muscateer

RocknRoller Coaster

What time did you get up today?


----------



## A Small World

Im still in bed so not up yet but I woke up about 5am with a thunping headache

What colour is your hair


----------



## mandymouse

Reddy brown

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Working as usual - one day I'll be able to answer that with a more exciting reply 

What are your plans


----------



## Ware Bears

Decorating two bedrooms (been putting it off for the last three weeks but DH is off work now and he is a hard taskmaster   ) 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have one booked yet but working on it?

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## Ware Bears

My DD

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## BethEJo

One younger brother.

*What about you?*


----------



## Ware Bears

One elder sister    -     hope you had a good journey home 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## BethEJo

Ware Bears said:


> hope you had a good journey home


As well as it could be sitting backwards on a train with a hangover haha I slept for most of it

I have a Scottie called George.

*Are there any animals that you are afraid of?*


----------



## PJB71

Mice, we had one in the garage once and I left home for 2weeks

*Whats your favourite tv programme atm?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Cockroaches!!!! 

Where do you live and have you always lived there?


----------



## Muscateer

Abu Dhabi and only been here 6 months

Have you had a snack this morning?


----------



## Verity Chambers

no

What perfume do you wear?


----------



## mandymouse

Monsoon perfume

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

A cube of diabetic chocolate!

Which magazine do you regularly read?


----------



## jamjar84

Inside Soap, which is strange, as I don't really watch soaps.  

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## BethEJo

A boiled egg.

*Where were you born?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Central London.

Do you live where you grew up?


----------



## Dollyrar

No, but still in the same county.

What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

It's DBF's birthday so we'll be celebrating!

You?


----------



## jamjar84

Not much, watch a bit of tv and then get to bed early as I got no sleep last night. 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Beans on toast with two fried eggs on top - Mmm

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## BethEJo

I need to catch up with big brother.

*Do you speak any other languages?*


----------



## PJB71

No unfortunately

*What was the last bill you paid?*


----------



## jamjar84

I don't pay the bills, DH does all that, but I did pay for the weekly shop yesterday at Tesco, I think it was about £86. 

What supermarket do you usually shop at?


----------



## Ware Bears

Asda

*Savoury or sweet?*


----------



## BethEJo

Tesco.

*The sea or the pool?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The sea

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite

Did you sleep well?


----------



## A Small World

Not that well (or Id still be asleep and not on here)

Whats your favourite kind of fruit juice


----------



## mandymouse

Orange, or that juice they serve at O'Hanas 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Posting the rest of the jewellery workshop kits for the cruise, working and then a doctor's appointment.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

A couple of weekends away and my holiday 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A black and white polka dot sundress

What is your favourite Disney resort?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I haven't really got one.

What's yours?


----------



## Muscateer

No favourite as only stayed at three

When is your next night out?


----------



## PJB71

Notsure yet

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## BethEJo

Just had some cereal.

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Getting all my holiday clothes out.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

Just chilling and watching TV

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A new suitcase.

What are you doing at the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

Going to Alton Towers and staying overnight at the hotel.

*Do you collect anything?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, I like to buy Disney Christmas decorations though 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jamjar84

Nothing probably, DH is home so will monopolise the TV. 

What did you have for tea?


----------



## gemmybear83

Not had it yet - but will be having home made soup

*What have you done today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went to Birmingham with my DD 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet but it will probably involves drinks

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## A Small World

A kitkat

Whats the most unhealthy thing youve eaten today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A biscuit

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## A Small World

chocolate

whats your favourite vegetable


----------



## Muscateer

Potato

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Nuneaton this morning, then popping to see my mum 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Just working - and then coming home to see if I can kick this cold into touch!

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband

What is your favourite Disney ride?


----------



## tennisfan

Thunder Mountain

*What is yours?*


----------



## jamjar84

Soarin

What's your favourite Universal ride?


----------



## dolphingirl47

ET

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

Haven't booked anything yet but hoping it to be WDW

Are you meeting anyone for lunch today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes going out with my mum for lunch.

If you could visit somewhere you've never been before where would you go?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

Where would you go?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working. I am back on late shifts.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Muscateer

Hubbie going out so be me, wine & pizza

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, hoovered and washed the floor, washing on and some ironing to do later 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Yankee Candle Reed Diffuser

How about you?


----------



## BethEJo

A chicken salad sandwich.

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and white tshirt

What keyring do you have on house or car key?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Loads of Disney ones. 

You?


----------



## Danauk

A Disney's Grand Californian Hotel keyring and a keyring from the Warner Bros studios in Hollywood.

*Have you ever been on TV?*


----------



## PJB71

No I dont think so

*What have you been upto today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not much, some housework and went to supermarket to stock up

Are you going out anywhere this weekend?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Depends on whether baby has arrived or not!!

What about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I'll just be getting organised for my holiday. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## BethEJo

enjoying a curry, courtesy of my little bro 

*What colour would you say you wear the most?*


----------



## mandymouse

pink/purple 

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Some non maternity clothes!!

What is your favourite type of food?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## A Small World

Peugeot

What are you watching on TV this evening


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure whats on.  I usually only have it on in the background

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## A Small World

not a massive fruit lover but i love mango

What was the last thing you ate


----------



## Muscateer

Banana

Did you sleep well?


----------



## mandymouse

I did

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not dressed yet but will be wearing my jeans and a patterned top I think for work today

What did you have for breakfast


----------



## Muscateer

Sugarpuffs and OJ

Are you going to any shops today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite cosmetics brand?


----------



## Tinks1984

Clinique 

*Do you wear make up everyday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Are you doing any home improvements this year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not if I can help it

What is your favourite room in your home?


----------



## mandymouse

My living room

*Have you started your Christmas shopping yet ? *


----------



## Muscateer

No I am quite late this this year though 

Have you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Collecting my new car on Saturday & then my holidays next month & October

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pasta with tofu.

What are you having?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a ham roll

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World.

You?


----------



## PJB71

DD's want to see Marmaduke

*Do you have a favourite outfit?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. I get bored of clothes very easily!

What was your biggest fashion mistake?


----------



## mandymouse

A big pink wig at the Girly Weekend last weekend 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## tashybea

blue lagoon

What's your favourite spirit?


----------



## Verity Chambers

malibu

Who is your favourite actor/actress?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo DiCaprio & Julia Stiles

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

A mouthful of Evie's icecream 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bears, Beanies, anything to do with dolphins, Disney pins and Pandora charms

What do you collect?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing 

What time did you wake up this morning


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Working but finishing early today - DD has been on holiday with her Dad for nearly 3 wks and is coming home today  (Ive missed her loads)

Do you plan to go out at all today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Only to run some errands

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## gemmybear83

Brown

*What do you have planned for tonight?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Nothing much, just going to come home from work and chill out - with this weather is may even be a PJ's night!! 

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am


----------



## disney_princess_85

7.30am.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet might have some friends round for a take away & Wii night

*What is your favourite breakfast?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cheese and onion toastie.

What's yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

A full English (but only if someone else cooks it for me  )

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tomato soup.

What's your earliest memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Holidaying in Ireland when I was about 3 or 4

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## florida sun

No not this weekend

*What is your favorite pizza topping??*


----------



## Verity Chambers

BBQ chicken.

Who is your best friend?


----------



## Dollyrar

my missus 

If you could be any athlete/sportsperson in the world, who would you want to be?


----------



## jamjar84

Serena Williams probably as she's the best at what she does and makes loads of money.  

What was the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Friends probably.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't had anything yet, may just have a banana

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Chicken - a friend told me that you can cook a whole chicken in a slow cooker so I am experimenting

When did you last wear tights?


----------



## Danauk

A long time ago, I'm allergic to nylon so hardly ever wear them!

*Will you be going out for a drink this evening?*


----------



## jamjar84

I wish!! LOL Nope, I'll be staying in with the kids.  

What colour are your favourite shoes?


----------



## mandymouse

I have a lovely pair of silver, sparkly shoes

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## BethEJo

A picture of a gigantic saucepan (??) full of pimms and fruit.

*What's your favourite juice?*


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tomato soup.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What wine do you like to buy/order ?*


----------



## Danauk

champagne or an oaked chardonnay

*What are you doing this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to F&B's soon for a White Zinfandel or two 

*What do you like to order from the chippy ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken burger & chips

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Dimplenose

The Summer Book by Tove Jansson

What was the last sport you watched (live or on TV)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cricket

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Her Fearful Symmetry by Audrey Niffenegger

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The TV is not on

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## Ware Bears

Animal Kingdom very closely followed by Epcot

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

What is the most exotic place you have ever been to?


----------



## Ware Bears

Pyramids at Giza

*How far ahead do you plan your holidays?*


----------



## Tink2312

Ware Bears said:
			
		

> Pyramids at Giza
> 
> *How far ahead do you plan your holidays?*



Usually a year or so prior but this one in Oct has been booked since last June!

What's your favourite music album/ single at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

That I don't know I have heard a song a few times on radio and loved it but don't know who sings it or the name of it yet.

Did you have a late night?


----------



## A Small World

It wasnt too late

What time did you wake up?


----------



## mandymouse

Around 7am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot - a chilling day

What about you


----------



## tennisfan

Collecting my new car this afternoon

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dull, dull, dull 

*Will you be getting a takeaway today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No having a roast today as i'm working all day tomorrow

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## BethEJo

Have not thought that far ahead!!

*What's the weather like with you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yucky 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Going to see my Godson this evening 

*What's your favourite tipple whilst at WDW?*


----------



## Danauk

Either a bottle of Opus One or a bottle of Connundrum at the bar at the California Grill.

*Do you have any water features in your garden?*


----------



## PJB71

No we dont, but we have plenty of weeds

*Are you going to be watching the X Factor tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I never watch it

*What is your current fave TV programme at the moment ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I've got into NCIS on Five...

*What is your favourite flower?*


----------



## BethEJo

I like a sweet pea

*What do you like to write with?*


----------



## A Small World

whichever pen i grab - im not bothered

Tea or coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*If I gave you a £100 what would you buy yourself with it ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A pair on Irregular Choice shoes that I saw on here and have really fallen in love with

If money was no issue, where would you like to go on holiday?


----------



## Danauk

Dubai, I have always wanted to stay at the Burj Al Arab. 

*Will you be having a drink this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't drink at home 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orange Blossom from Lush

What is your favourite candle scent?


----------



## Muscateer

Vanilla Cupcake

Have you had a lie in today?


----------



## A Small World

Well its still only 7.30 here so no - Im still in bed but been awake for ages

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I think hubby and I are popping to Birmingham in search of new suitcases 

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

So far I have been to gym and prepared tonight's tea but not much else on today

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## jamjar84

Well technically yes, going to my parent's for lunch.  

What's for lunch today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a cooked breakfast so no lunch today

Will you have a roast today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, it's gammon, egg and chips today 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A pear

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Tinks1984

Stitch and Tinker Bell 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not any more 

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just under 4 weeks. Doing a Transatlantic Cruise on the Magic followed by 5 nights at Walt Disney World

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## A Small World

Ribena

What is your favourite desert to order in a restaurant?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Creme Brulee

Do you like seafood?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## A Small World

Dont have one really

whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Salt Island Fish Market and Chop House in Orlando, Florida

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not reading anything right now.

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly nothing 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

NO IDEA  

What is your fave snack?


----------



## A Small World

crisps

What is your favourite flavour of crisps


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Onion

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Coventry, then Tesco on the way home

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am waiting for my online food shopping to arrive. Once that is here, I will make a pasta salad for tonight and then head to work

Starter or dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Both 

*Have you got any plans for the Bank Holiday weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We finally got the voucher for the spa day that we won so I hope to schedule this for the weekend. Other than that, we have no plans

What are your plans?


----------



## Muscateer

No bank holiday here

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment some workout pants and a black t shirt with Remy. I have not decided yet what I will wear for work.

What is your favourite item of clothing?

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

My blue Nike "Livestrong" top

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and hot

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## jamjar84

Probably houmous and crackers 

What about you?


----------



## BethEJo

Some cereal

What's your favourite season?


----------



## mandymouse

SUMMER. SUMMER, SUMMER !!! (I think I like the summer )

*What do you like to order at the chippy ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Veggie Burger and Cheesy Chips

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

King Rib Supper with two pickled onions

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## tennisfan

Only fuel, spent enough over the weekend buying my new car

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just discovered Kir Royales, so it's them at the moment.

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Caramel or a Thorntons Cappucino bar

*What are your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Miniature Heroes.

How about you?


----------



## jamjar84

Milk Tray 

How many people live in your house?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Three.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Just DISing and watching TV

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing, I'm going shopping after work.

Are you doing anything over the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## Dollyrar

disney_princess_85 said:


> Nothing, I'm going shopping after work.
> 
> Are you doing anything over the bank holiday weekend?



WDW Planning 

Do you like the strawberry, orange or coffee flavoured Roses/Quality Street? Does ANYONE you know like these?!?


----------



## disney_princess_85

OMG I love them! Well, apart from the coffee ones. 

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## A Small World

Dairy milk  or fruit and nut

Do you like 'childrens' sweets (as in haribo etc)


----------



## jamjar84

Yeah

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Chicken and new potatoes

Did you have any pudding?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Just an apple.

Are you in your PJs yet?


----------



## A Small World

No but will be soon

Is it raining where you are


----------



## jamjar84

Yes.  

What time will you go to your bed?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Around 12am.

What are you up to?


----------



## A Small World

on dis, msn, web browsing and trying to summon the energy to make a drink

what about you


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just heading for bed

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Yes Im working todayas usual - a busy week this week with College enrolement

Do you usually have breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, but not till about 11ish

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and supermarket so far

Is the weather better with you today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, at the moment!

Do you have a weekend routine?  or go with the flow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just tend to go with the flow.

Do you have any holiday traditions?


----------



## jamjar84

Don't think so, apart from visiting certain restaurants and attractions.  

What is your favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Paprika, but I can only get those in Germany

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't have one.

What's the weather like?

ETA: Corinna, you can get paprika flavoured Pringles and Walkers Max over here.


----------



## Muscateer

Hot and sunny

What shade of lipstick do you wear?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Depends on my mood, but most often a colour that just subtly enhances the natural colour of my lips

What is your one must have make up item?


----------



## Muscateer

YSL Touche Eclat & Mascara

What is your ideal night out?


----------



## PJB71

Nice food, nice wine, and good company

*What was the last bargin you bought?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Monsoon Dress in the sales for less than 20 Pounds

Swimsuit of bikini?


----------



## tennisfan

Swimsuit

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Vegetarian sushi.

You?


----------



## jjk

ham sandwich

*when is your next night out and where are you going?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Thursday night, dinner at Turf Club at SSR! 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Danauk

Staying in to watch the big brother finale.

*Have you been to work today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a ham sandwich

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

a Mickey mouse t shirt in downtown disney

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know.

What's the weather like?


----------



## jjk

windy 

*whats your favourite perfume?*


----------



## mandymouse

Monsoon's perfume and Avon's Fergie perfume

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Beautiful Day

*What was the last TV programme you watched?*


----------



## Danauk

Big bang theory (although DH has the Simpsons on right now.)

*Will you be watching the Big Brother finale this evening?*


----------



## A Small World

No - Ive not watched any of the series at all

Are you doing anything on Bank holiday Monday


----------



## jjk

no as im saving for a holiday 

*whats your favourite hot drink?*


----------



## A Small World

Tea and Hot chocolate

Whats your favourite Christmas food


----------



## jjk

Christmas cake with cheese 

*what time do you get up on a morning ?*


----------



## Danauk

Usually between 6:00 and 6:30am (unless I am not at work!)

*Are you more of a morning or evening person?*


----------



## A Small World

Evening

What about you


----------



## BethEJo

An evening person I think 

Do you watch any reality TV programmes?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Strictly come dancing.  Does that count?

Do you prefer "normal" or celebrity BB?


----------



## A Small World

X factor and the dancing ones 

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans at the moment

Have you ever had a spa treatment?


----------



## A Small World

No

Are your nails painted at the moment and if so what colour


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## A Small World

Chilli - my favourite

Who was the last person you spoke to?


----------



## Muscateer

My husband

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## A Small World

Nope - work again (and another busy day ahead)

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just popping into town for a bit of window shopping

*What are your plans for Bank Holiday Monday ?*


----------



## A Small World

Im going to London

What about you


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to Manchester 

*What is your fave fizzy drink ?*


----------



## jamjar84

Diet Pepsi 

What is your star sign?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Virgo

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, purple top, black sandals

What is your dress code at work?


----------



## tennisfan

They supply the uniform which is green but in the process of issuing a newer one which is dark green & a lot nicer

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## PJB71

I dont work so its usually something slobby

*What one thing would you like to change about yourself?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had no breakfast

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Italian

*What is your fave UK chain of restaurants ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment, Las Iguanas

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Wagamama.

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Bella Italia

*When is your next holiday/weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea 

*is it raining where you are ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No 

What have you had for lunch?


----------



## jjk

ww ocean pie 

*will you be watching ultimate Big Brother ?*


----------



## Muscateer

If I can download it yes

Have you done much housework today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching Auntie Gok, Ghost Whisperer and maybe a bit of BB

*Who was your fave BB winner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Never watched them

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## PJB71

Had some marinated chicken, potato wedges and beans

*Whats the best thing you cook?*


----------



## jjk

Lasagne 

*what ring tone is on your phone?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride

*What's yours ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Just a generic ring. Boooooring 

What would your ideal theme for a party be?


----------



## mandymouse

A beach or Christmas party 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym so far and not sure what else I will do today

Do you have breakfast as a family in morning or is everyone always rushing around to get out the door?


----------



## jamjar84

I feed my baby, then give my little girl hers then get mine about 10:30am. Hubby probably arranges his own.  

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and a WW yoghurt

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Pavlova or Stick Toffee Pudding

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a friend a birthday present 

*Where will you be spending Christmas Day this year ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Either at my parents for a big family Christmas or we may go out to a hotel for dinner with all the family

*What is the best ever present you have been given?*


----------



## BethEJo

Probably my first car 

*What's your favourite city that you have visited?*


----------



## Danauk

Las Vegas 

*Are you watching anything on the TV tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

A photo of my nephew racing around on his toy car

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Satay Noodles

What did you have?


----------



## gemmybear83

WW chilli and rice

*What are your plans for the bank holiday weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a couple of spa treatments on Sunday, but no plans otherwise

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## BethEJo

I'm not fussy - but nothing with cream in it!! 

*Which is your favourite season?*


----------



## mandymouse

Summer 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got a dentist checkup this morning & then working nights all weekend

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Well shock, horror ! It's actually not raining ... and the sun is out .. woohoo !!

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## PJB71

Takeaway and Ultimate BB

*What is your favourite takeaway meal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken satay with boiled rice and thai crackers

*What weekly magazines do you buy ?*


----------



## purpleprincessnel

None, dont have time to read

*Whats your fav tune at the mo?*


----------



## BethEJo

I'm liking Kylie Minogue - all the lovers. Not the most recent though...

*What's your favourite gadget that you own?*


----------



## Danauk

my iphone

*Are you doing anything nice this bank holiday weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having a spa day on Sunday

When did you have the last barbecue?


----------



## mandymouse

Back in July when we had the nice weather

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## purpleprincessnel

Ironing for our holiday 

*Whats the last item you purchased ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I bought a necklace for myself 

*Will you be eating out today ? if so, where ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Not today, we had breakfast and tea at home 

*What is your favourite perfume/aftershave?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have three: Karma, 1000 Kisses Deep and Pink Sugar

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Any one of my Chanel perfumes

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Manchester for the night 

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a spa day today and now I am just chilling out and making some jewellery

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Ware Bears

DISing? 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, two Shetland Sheepdogs

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spiders and heights

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm not very adventurous   I could say it was when I climbed Tintagel ...... I am not very good with heights but was determined to get to the top

*Do you fall asleep easily?*


----------



## Muscateer

No not usually

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## PJB71

No DH is eventually painting the kitchen

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just chilling for the rest of the day 

*When is your next weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing planned at the moment

What would be your dream holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Working in the UK Pavillion at Epcot 

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## BethEJo

My little brother - he's 19 tomorrow 

*What's your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## tennisfan

Galaxy Caramel

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We had sausages and mash

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Finishing off sorting my Fish Extender gifts, download eBooks for the holiday, place a few last minute orders and then head into work for a late shift.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## PJB71

Not sure yet

*Have you bought any Christmas presents yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney Pins

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Holy Assassin by Luis Miguel Rocha

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## mandymouse

Cecelia Ahern

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yankee Candles

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Popping into town and taking DD to enrol at college

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might pop up the shops later, apart from that nothing else planned

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work on Saturday and will catch up with cruise preparations on Sunday.

What is the most exotic place you have visited?


----------



## Muscateer

Oman

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

A ham sandwich (exciting!)

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hot and sunny

What are you wearing today?


----------



## BethEJo

Black jeans and a flowery, silky vest thing.

What's your favourite meat?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey 

*Have you got any plans for this weekend yet ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes working but hoping to go to the pub on Sunday after I finish

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Muscateer

Tonight - Alex Band at the moment

Did you sleep well?


----------



## A Small World

Not too bad although I seem to have woken early again

What are your plans for today


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Working as usual

Do you enjoy a cooked breakfast


----------



## mandymouse

Only if I haven't had to make it 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

A Yankee Candle 

*Have you got any plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunday, going for drinks to celebrate my birthday

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just had a roll with butter

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mojito.

Who has their birthday next in your house?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband

When was your last holiday and where did you go?


----------



## mandymouse

Orlando last June 

*Which airport to you tend to fly to Orlando from ?*


----------



## PJB71

Manchester

*What is your favourite perfume atm?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pink by Lacoste

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## jjk

any sort of curry

*what are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Make-up

What is your fav chocolate bar?


----------



## Tinks1984

Wispa

*What time did you finish work today?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I don't work, I suppose I'm "off duty" when the children go to bed.  Although I am about to do a couple of hours ironing.

What time is your alarm set for tomorrow morning?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't set an alarm, but I always seem to wake up around 6.30am

*What is your fave takeaway ? and what do you like to order ?*


----------



## A Small World

Depends what mood Im in but I like Chinese and usually order sweet and sour chicken or beef chow mein or lemon chicken

Jam or marmalade on toast?


----------



## mandymouse

Marmalade

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Catch up on here, try to get a couple more things done for the cruise and then head for work in about 3 hours.

What are your plans?


----------



## PJB71

DD's both went back to school yesterday  so just trying to catch up on a few things

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a ham sandwich

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not much - chilling after a busy day at work

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Bit of sunbathing and a bbq tonight 

Who was your last text message from?


----------



## mandymouse

From my DD Kerry asking me to visit her at work as she was bored 

*Describe the last photo taken on your camera*


----------



## Muscateer

A daft photo of my hubby in the pub

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly no

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not much - just some housework

What are you having for lunch


----------



## mandymouse

Probably a tuna sandwich

*What is your fave piece of jewellery ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A diamond ring

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a quick hoover and wash of the floors

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## BethEJo

A dress for a night out in London next Thurs.

*Do you watch any reality TV shows?*


----------



## A Small World

X factor and the dancing ones

What are you most looking forward to this week?


----------



## mandymouse

Going to Cardiff next weekend 

*Have you got any plans for next weekend yet ?*


----------



## jjk

yes, Its Jordans 18th, so we are going out to the Pub on Saturday to buy him his first legal drink  and then Sunday we are going out for a Meal with all family an friends to celebrate 

*what are you having for dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork parcels, stuffing, potatoes and green beans

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## A Small World

Ribena

Whats yours


----------



## BethEJo

Ribena too  Mmmmmm

*your favourite wine?*


----------



## A Small World

Not got a favourite

Have you?


----------



## mandymouse

White Zinfandel

*What are you watching on TV right now ?*


----------



## jjk

catching up with yesterdays x factor

*what was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

Jodi Picoult - Picture Perfect

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

November and Center Parcs  Sooo excited!!

*What's your favourite resort at WDW and why?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge - I just loved sitting on the balcony watching the animals and two of my favourite restaurants (Jiko and Boma) are right there.

What is your favourite Disney Resort?


----------



## mandymouse

The Pop Century 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

work this morning then Im off this afernoon - spending it with DD before she goes back to school tomorrow

What colour was your school uniform?


----------



## mandymouse

It was bottle green (yuck!!!) 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## A Small World

Cool Water and Angel - have been my favourites for years

Bath or Shower?


----------



## mandymouse

Shower

*What brand of face creams do you tend to use ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Clinique 

*What is your favourite meal to tuck into?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A good steak

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## jjk

I dont really like cooking,but if I had to cook it would be a roast dinner

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A white dress with little flowers, black sandals and a black jacket

What is your favourite animated movie?


----------



## Muscateer

Lion King

When is your next night out?


----------



## jjk

Saturday for My sons Birthday

*what did you have for breakfast? *


----------



## Muscateer

Sugarpuffs and oj

What item of clothing did you used to have and like that now makes you cringe?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I never really had anything like that

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Leather trousers 

Do you prefer sweet or savoury?


----------



## tennisfan

Sweet 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## PJB71

Not really a film person, cant sit still long enough, so couldnt really tell you??

*If you won the lottery, what would be the 1st thing you would buy?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

A holiday to WDW!!

Are you going out today?


----------



## tennisfan

Might go to the shops later

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

lasagne

what is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lunch was brown pitta, carrots, sunblush tomatoes and mozzerella.

Spots or stripes?


----------



## mandymouse

Neither, I prefer plain or flowery 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## jjk

the weekend 

*what are watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Probably Dr. Who, Big Brother and I'd like to tape BB Come Dine With Me

*What about you ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Not too much, theres no football on!

Whats your favourite take away? and what would you have?


----------



## A Small World

Probably Chinese but depends what mood Im in and lemon chicken or sweet and sour

Do you like Indian food?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, love it

*What type of biscuit do you like to dunk in your tea ?*


----------



## A Small World

I dont tend to dunk them but I love bourbons

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Digestives 

*Strictly Come Dancing or X Factor ?*


----------



## jjk

Both 

*have you started your christmas shopping ? *


----------



## A Small World

No apart from a stocking filler present

Have you?


----------



## tennisfan

I've bought a couple of things, hope to do most of it when I'm on my holidays

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## jjk

one day like this by elbow

*what time are you going to bed ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Around 10.30 probably

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, just taking DD to get her hair cut later

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

an exciting day of work and the gym

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Tinks1984

I have two, Stitch and Tinker Bell 

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch and Mickey Mouse

I'm off to WDW and a 7 night Cruise at the end of October

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

We had great fun at Epcot - the revolving one - Garden grill, isn't it?

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

O'Hanas and Chef Mickey's are mine

*What is your fave 'country' in Epcot ? and why ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

It was Liberty Tree  

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's looking a bit dull at the moment, with lots of rain coming later 

*Have you started Christmas shopping yet ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet, I'm late this year

*Have you made plans for Christmas Day yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we do not even have the roster yet so I might be working

What are you normally having for Christmas dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

It will be turkey and all the trimmings

*Where are you hoping to be spending New Years Eve ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet as i'm on day shift, so many not finish on time

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A yoghurt

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea and toast

*What's your favourite Disney movie?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Lion King

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fantasia

*How old were you the first time you visited a Disney park?*


----------



## BethEJo

11

Where is your most favourite place thar you have visited in Europe?


----------



## tennisfan

Excluding DLRP, Bruges its a beautiful city

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sunny now 

*Do you still live in the area you were born in?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just in the next town 

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A new black handbag

What's for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Spag bol 

*What are you having?*


----------



## jjk

ww meal with veggies

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just picking Bek up from work and watching TV

*What are your fave flavour Pringles ?*


----------



## jjk

salt n vinegar

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, probably Holby City and BB

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## jjk

clean cotton

*what size feet have you got ?*


----------



## BethEJo

A whoppin' size 8!! 

*Describe a favourite pair of shoes of yours that you wear all the time.*


----------



## jjk

at the moment I am trying to get away with my fit flop,s have worn them all summer, they are so comfortable.



*what colour are your nails ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Natural

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## BethEJo

Just drank a glass of orangina. Shake it to wake it 

Who was your favourite cartoon character when you were growing up?


----------



## Ware Bears

Scooby Doo

*Who was yours?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Ariel from the Little Mermaid 

*What was the last song you heard?*


----------



## Muscateer

A Cher song on the radio

Did you sleep well?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I did thankyou 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

same as yesterday work and the gym 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Washing bedding  and into town

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans at present

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

Just started a book on my ipad last night but can't remember what it's called

What is the weather like with you today?


----------



## Tinks1984

At the moment the sun is out, but cold.

*What is your favourite animal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dogs

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourself with it ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think I would jump the gun and order a wedding dress for our vow renewal next year. I am having this made in China and all the dresses that I like are around the 100 Pound mark.

What would you do with a spare 100 Pounds?


----------



## mandymouse

I'd buy a silver bag and some sunglasses 

*Have you had any interesting post today ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Nope, just a pair of trousers for my housemate. I never get interesting post lol!

*Is there anything that you wish you could learn how to do e.g. play piano, speak a language etc etc?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah to work out how to use my sat nav properly 

What's for lunch?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I had a tuna sandwich  

How often do you shop for food?


----------



## mandymouse

Big shop on a Friday, and fresh stuff on a Monday 

*What are your fave kind of snacks ?*


----------



## A Small World

naughty ones 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## ely3857

*Popcorn

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## BethEJo

Toy Story 3

*Skirts or trousers?*


----------



## mandymouse

Trousers, I can't remember the last time I wore a  skirt

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Cleaning and washing, the joy!

What about you, anything exciting afoot?*


----------



## jjk

sadly no, work,gym and weekly shop at Tesco 

*are you going out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping to go to Cardiff this weekend

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

My navy work pants and grey jumper - not exciting!

*If you could be anywhere in the right world now, were would it be?*


----------



## jjk

sat by the pool at AKL with  a Margarita

*what about you ?*


----------



## mandymouse

On Castaway Cay with a Konk Kooler in hand

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just bought a new lipstick

Have you done any exercise today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just mowing the grass which was blooming hard work 

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lasagne

Do you enjoy cooking or is it needs must?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't enjoy cooking (I'm rubbish !! )

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## ely3857

*E4! Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother and Accidentaly On Purpose

What was the last takeaway you ate?*


----------



## jjk

kentucky fried chicken about a month ago

*what is your favourite  type of sweet?*


----------



## darthtatty

Acid drops 

Whats your fav film?


----------



## tennisfan

Billy Madison & Backdraft

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite but do like Martina Cole books

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Shopping and housework

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Heading for an emergency dental appointment, going to town for some last minute shopping and then have a spa treatment at 18:15

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably my dad's birthday

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'll have a late breakfast of weetabix and a banana

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tonight, going bowling & for drinks after for a friends birthday

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jamjar84

It's bright and breezy.  

What was the last household chore you did?


----------



## mandymouse

Ironing 

*Will you be having a drinky tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

No otherwisw I won't beable to get up to do Sam's night feeds!! 

Are you?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope, for the same reason. I don't think my baby would appreciate vodka in her breastmilk.  Roll on march after two and a half years of being pregnant or breastfeeding my babies, I'll finally be allowed a glass (or bottle) of wine.  

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Some stuff that I have on sky plus:come dine with me and coach trip.

What was the last thing you bought yourself?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new pair of shoes

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

A flight to Rome   

*Have you ever traced your family tree?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, far too much   Disney stuff, Grolier, Royal Albert/Beswick Beatrix Potter, Beswick dogs and horses, Pendelfin bunnies ..............

*How about you?  do you collect anything?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not really but I do have quite a lot of sunglasses

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

going to watch Pompey, then back and off out for a few drinks

*what time did you get up ?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 7.15am

*Will you be eating out today ? if so, where ?*


----------



## A Small World

No not today

Will you?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully I'll have a BHS brekkie soon, haven't got any other plans at the moment

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## A Small World

Bacon

When is your next holiday and where to?


----------



## mandymouse

WDW at the end of October 

*What is your fave theme park in Orlando ?*


----------



## Danauk

Animal Kingdom and Busch Gardens (I like animals and rollercoasters!)

*Did you have a lie in this morning?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

No! 

What are you doing this afternoon?


----------



## Ware Bears

Enjoying the peace and quiet as everyone else will be out 

*Do you watch X Factor?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Yep 

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## tennisfan

My dad at the end of the month

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Cottage pie

Do you watch Strictly?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Have you had a takeaway tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

What do you normally order from the take away?


----------



## tennisfan

Either crispy aromatic duck or aromatic mongolian lamb from the chinese

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Tea/ Ribena or a nice cocktail

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Coke

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## A Small World

no

what size shoes do you take


----------



## dolphingirl47

Size 7

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## silver apple

6

*Have you sarted your christmas shopping?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## BethEJo

I love anything red 

*What colour do you never wear?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It was yellow, as it clashes with my blonde hair. But, I now make one exception - the only Stitch t-shirt I could find in WDW was a yellow one, so I'm allowed to wear that one 

*Do you follow any sports teams?*


----------



## Muscateer

Celtic

Have you had a good weekend so far?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## jamjar84

I'm not sure, I'm going to my mum's for dinner.  

What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## ely3857

*Three t-shirts and a cardigan

Who was the first person you spoke to today?*


----------



## jjk

havent spoke to anyone yet,they are all still asleep 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Doing the house work and watching the F1

*What is your favourite piece of jewellery?*


----------



## mandymouse

Other than my wedding and engagement rings, I love my Mickey head necklace

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My dad

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Muscateer

A sausage roll

Have you been out anywhere today?


----------



## Danauk

No I have been in working all day.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I visited my FIL in hospital last night

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Going to work and then hopefully work on some final cruise preparations this evening.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## jjk

cloudy


*what time did you get up?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At 7:00

When did you get up?


----------



## Tinks1984

At 7.30 

*How's the weather today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary

Describe your favourite outfit.


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's a pink/white frilly top with jeans

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

a couple of jumpers for work 

*what are you doing this afternoon?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have been catching up on some programmes I recorded

If I gave you £500 what would you spend it on?


----------



## jjk

deposit for a holiday

*what are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## PJB71

Sausages, mash,carrots, peas and onion gravy 

*What is the next thing you are planning on buying?*


----------



## mandymouse

A silver bag and some sunglasses 

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## jamjar84

I'd get my hair done and get my eyebrows done too.  

When were you last at the hairdressers?


----------



## mandymouse

About a month ago, and again tomorrow 

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatballs, sweet corn, black olives and lots of cheese

What are yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything vegetarian

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

work, gym,helping kieran do his paper round

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I took my mum to Sainsbury's this morning, and I'm getting my hair cut this afternoon

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## PJB71

Just had a ham salad sandwich for lunch

*White or brown bread?*


----------



## BethEJo

Can I say granary?  But if it's a sausage sandwich it has to be white!

*What's your favourite chocolate?*


----------



## Claire L

Oh a nice dark chocolate 

What is your favourite season?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Autumn.

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

DISing! 

*Which room are you sat in?*


----------



## tennisfan

My bedroom

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A cup of tea

*How about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

OJ

Did you sleep well?


----------



## jjk

no had a few nightmares 

*what time did you get up ?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work, then off to the gym and for a swim.

*Have you had your breakfast? If so, what have you had?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I am just having a cup of tea.

What really stresses you out?


----------



## purpleprincessnel

People

Whats the weather like where you are?


----------



## BethEJo

The sun's shining, but it's windy and a bit chilly.

*How do you prefer your eggs cooked?*


----------



## mandymouse

Fried and runny 

*What are your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## purpleprincessnel

Milk Tray

*Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney ride?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Big Thunder Mountain

What about you?


----------



## PJB71

Test Track

*When was the lastime someone gave you flowers?*


----------



## BethEJo

For my 18th birthday I think, so over 3 years ago.

*Who's your favourite female TV presenter?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Probably Davina.

WHo is your fave male TV presenter?


----------



## mandymouse

Fern Britton

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

The Other Guys.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know what's on

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Nothing on I fancy - I expect I'll just do some iPlayer catching up when I get into bed.

*What's your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Prawn mayo

*How old were you when you started your first job and what was it?*


----------



## Muscateer

17, it was a YTS Office course

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off into Coventry with my mum

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Going to work as usual

What food do you most hate?


----------



## jjk

work,gym and doing the food shop

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

A Small World said:


> What food do you most hate?



Marmite....yuk! 



jjk said:


> work,gym and doing the food shop
> 
> *what are you wearing today?*



My navy trousers and grey Jasper Conran top for work...

*Do you have any nieces or nephews?*


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

I have 4 nephews and 3 nieces, 5 great-nephews and my 7th great-niece is expected any day now 

*What is your favourite perfume/aftershave ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Chanel Chance.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I've no idea, we haven't got any plans at the moment

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## BethEJo

My friend George, in Feb.

*What do you watch/listen to on the TV/radio in the mornings?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't. 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jamjar84

Jeans and t-shirt, the standard mum's uniform :lol:

What was the last card you sent?


----------



## Muscateer

A wedding card for my friend 

What is your fav chocolate biscuit?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Chocolate-chip cookie.

What's your favourite fruit?


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## A Small World

creme brulee or cheesecake

Whats your favourite thing about winter


----------



## Tinks1984

Wrapping up warm and our usual trip to Center Parcs 

*Putting up your Christmas tree, a joy or chore?*


----------



## A Small World

a joy 

do you enjoy wrapping presents


----------



## Tinks1984

It depends on the shape of them 

*Have you asked for anything for Christmas yet?*


----------



## BethEJo

A camera.

*What pyjamas do you wear at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's a shorts & top set with sheep on (lol)

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work til 4.15, drop some pennies off at my friends for when we go out on our girly day and then home to chill with a glass of wine or two!

*How's the weather at the moment?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sunny 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment

*What is your favourite choccie bar ?*


----------



## jjk

cadburys caramel or curly wirly

*what are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a banana sandwich  and a ww wafer bar

*What is your favourite kind of wine ?*


----------



## oceanscape

mandymouse said:


> *What is your favourite kind of wine ?*


A red chilean merlot.

*What's your least favourite household chore?*


----------



## darthtatty

All of them  although probably dusting is the worst.

what were your favourite sweets as a child.


----------



## mandymouse

Cola cubes, fruit salads and sherbert dip 

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some clothes for work. 

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Clarins face oil

Are you going out this evening?


----------



## jjk

no i am going to put my Pj,s on and do not a lot 

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Staying in with wine, crisps, dips and tv

What are you having for tea?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Rugby League - Wigan vs Hull KR

*What was your favourite toy as a child?*


----------



## BethEJo

Oooo there are sooo many - used to love my Barbies and their huge box of dressing up clothes. And ooo - my toy laptop learning thing too 

*What make-up essentials, if any, do you wear every day?*


----------



## Muscateer

YSL Touche Eclat, Mascara and lipstick is a must

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

taking kieran to his Footie match, then no Idea yet

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just after 8am

*Are you planning on eating out or getting a takeaway today ? if so, what are you thinking of having ?*


----------



## A Small World

No we are eating in this weekend

What is your favourite chain restaurant


----------



## mandymouse

Bella Italia

*What is your favourite pasta dish ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Good old spag bol! 

What is the most unusual thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## mandymouse

I once ate squid when I thought it was onion rings 

*What is your current favourite Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## Danauk

Vanilla cup cake (BTW, I also ate squid thinking it was an onion ring too!!)

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Tinks1984

My Nando's dinner today...oh and just before that, two Radley bags and a pair of Radley shoes 

*Do you have a favourite musical?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Phantom of the Opera.

Are you reading a book at the moment?


----------



## BethEJo

Tinks1984 said:


> two Radley bags and a pair of Radley shoes





Fave musical - Wicked 

*What was the last shop you visited?*


----------



## Tinks1984

The Reebok outlet at Cheshire Oaks

*What is your favourite flavour of crisps?*


----------



## A Small World

Cheese and Onion

(When you said Radley Bags I wondered if you'd been to Cheshire Oaks- I love that shop)

Milk or Plain chocolate?


----------



## Muscateer

Milk

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## jjk

no

*what arre you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, we haven't got anything planned

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

quiet day here, cooking a roast and maybe going for a walk 

*what time did you get up ?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 7.40am

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## A Small World

probably just some toast

How do you like your eggs cooked?


----------



## mandymouse

Fried and runny 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## A Small World

Roasted gammon with dauphinoise potatoes, leeks in cheese sauce and what ever other vegetable I decide on

Do you like cooking?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I enjoy cooking

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

My holiday 

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably a new pair of sunglasses

*What are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I've watched X-Factor and now watching the ITV drama with Robson Green in it...can't remember it's name though 

*Have you been out today?*


----------



## A Small World

No (and Im watching same as you on TV - Joe Maddisons War)

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Ware Bears

Do you mean besides DISing? 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mandymouse

No we don't

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

housework and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Coventry and popping to Tesco

*What is your favourite hot drink ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Tea

*Who is your favourite actor/actress?*


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo DiCaprio 

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Drizzling with rain.

Dis you buy yourself anything this weekend?


----------



## Dollyrar

Nope, can't spend a penny until Disney now!!

What time do you set your alarm clock for on a working/normal day?


----------



## Muscateer

6.15

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I saw my mum earlier.

What supermaret do you shop at?


----------



## BethEJo

I keep changing, but I'm just about to visit Asda.

*What's your favourite flower?*


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodil

*What is your favourite meal to cook ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Stir fry or roast

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A sandwich. 

Are you doing anything tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, just going to visit FIL in hospital

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Friends and The Inbetweeners. 

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Ham sandwich and a ww wafer bar

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not yet, might catch up with a friend & go to the cinema

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage & Mash I think

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## jjk

picture of all the family at Jordans 18th birthday meal

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Spooks

*When is your next holiday, and where are you going ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

We're going to DLP in October.

What is your least favourite Disney film?


----------



## mandymouse

Hercules

*What was the last thing you bought/treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My new car a few weeks ago

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## mandymouse

I watched 2012 last night

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Town

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Tinks1984

'Chasing Daisy' - Paige Toon

*How old were you when you had your first kiss?*


----------



## BethEJo

First "proper" was when I was 13 I think - very awkward lol. Was behind a garage on our lunch break from school 

*What has been your worse hair style/colour?*


----------



## mandymouse

Looking back, it was definitley my curly perm days 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

work and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Taking Bek to college, town, housework, pick Bek up from college, take her to work. pick her up from work 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Seeing my daughter in November

Do you have to go to the supermarket today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, I might pop in when I visit the shopping centre it is in

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just a Special K bar

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No plans as DH going away on Thursday to Houston for 10 days

Have you got washing hanging out today?


----------



## mandymouse

No I haven't

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Toy Story 3 

Which is your favourite Orlando theme park for the best rides?


----------



## gemmybear83

For me Magic Kingdom I prefer the more gentle rides!

*What is for lunch?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had soup & a roll

*What is for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Shepherds Pie

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Last night's Britain's Next Top Model.

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## Tinks1984

Sausage, Mash & Peas - yum! 

*Who's your favourite Simpson's character?*


----------



## tennisfan

Homer

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## A Small World

creme brulee or cheesecake

whats your favourite perfume?


----------



## BethEJo

Miss Dior Cherie

*What are your favourite flavour crisps?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Onion

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Venturing into town for a coffee with a friend and the babies.

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*What's your weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's looking nice, and it's supposed to get warmer this afternoon 

*What housework do you enjoy doing ?*


----------



## Muscateer

That's easy none 

What are you cooking for tea?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm eating out tonight (not that I cook anyway ).

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## mandymouse

2012 on dvd the other night

*Who are your favourite Disney characters ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Stitch and Minnie.

Which Epcot pavilion is your favourite?


----------



## jjk

Mexico

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## ely3857

*I don't have one....

But what's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Italy for Rosa Regales and Tutto Italia

*What is your favourite counter service restaurant in WDW ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Can't think of a fav but do like the chicken strips at most of them

Did you sleep well?


----------



## jjk

not too bad

*what time did you set your alarm for ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't set an alarm, I just tend to wake up around 6.15am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

work,gym and a trip to tesco 

*what about you??*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry to get her hair cut

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing at the moment

*Do you dunk your biscuits?*


----------



## BethEJo

I don't drink anything to dunk biscuits in - they wouldn't go well with ribena lol!

What are you wearing today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A skirt with a top tucked in. 

You?


----------



## mandymouse

A Daisy Duck t-shirt and jeans

*What are your favourite flowers ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Roses.

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Ware Bears

Non-alcoholic is tea, alcoholic is champagne

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## mandymouse

I have a brother

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My youngest DD is 14 next Tuesday

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What is your favourite day of the week?


----------



## mandymouse

Friday night/Saturday morning 

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## Danauk

Probably another lovelinks charm for my bracelet.

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My first pair of Ugg boots today   never thought id say that!

If I gave you £500 what would you do with it?


----------



## Tinks1984

Give it to my Mum and Dad to pay off some bills 

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea

*Sweet or savoury?*


----------



## BethEJo

Savoury

What's your favourite beer/lager?


----------



## Danauk

I don't like beer or lager.

*What was the last thing you watched on TV?*


----------



## Muscateer

The local news

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Popping to Asda, taking DD to college and housework (rather boring day actually )

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

gym and off to watch Pompey Play (badly ) this evening

*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a special k bar

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Wedding, engagement and eternity rings, watch and earrings

*What is your favourite item of jewellery?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It's got to be my engagement ring...it's beautiful and new this year 

*What's for tea tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A couple of tops yesterday.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to see Toy Story 3 at tea-time, then nothing later on tonight

*Will you be having a drinky tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Oh yes. Think will go for voddie and diet coke tonight

Will you be having a wee drink tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Possibly!

What is your favourite UK theme park?


----------



## Muscateer

Alton Towers

Are you going out for a meal this weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Might be

*What was the name of your first best friend?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Her name is Danielle...and I still see her now, love her lots!

*What colour is your front door?*


----------



## Muscateer

Black

What do you order from the chippie?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fish and chips, sometimes sausage and chips

*What do you order?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Chips and gravy.

What do you order at an Italian restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza or Lasagne

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not much really, we may pop to F&B's for a drinky tonight

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping this morning, not sure what else though

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

Probably just a special k bar

*Are you dressed yet ?*


----------



## jjk

no, Ive only just woken up 

*what is your favourite hot drink?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't like hot drinks

Are you planning on going to the shops today?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Next, Dorothy Perkins and Primark (sorry!!!)

What kind of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## gemmybear83

An iphone

*What are you doing for halloween?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing planned although we always decorate the conservatory

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Sunny but cold-ish!

*Are you going out anywhere today?*


----------



## BethEJo

Just to visit my parents later.

*What's the last song you listened to?*


----------



## tennisfan

The new Robbie Williams & Gary Barlow one

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a ham sandwich

*Will you be having a Saturday night drinky tonight ? is so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not tonight

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

X Factor is on but I'm not really paying attention

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## A Small World

Dairy Milk

What are your favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## Ware Bears

Smoky bacon

*What are yours?*


----------



## BethEJo

Cheese and onion.

*What pyjamas are you wearing tonight?*


----------



## silver apple

Not sure yet

*Will you be having a roast tomorrow?*


----------



## A Small World

yes- chicken 

Are you going out today?


----------



## Disneytinker

No i am staying in all day, is it bad if i stay in my pjs lol 

Will you be watching x factor tonight


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not a fan of X Factor

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and going out to get car cleaned later when it cools down

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Taking the dogs to the forest

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a Special K bar and a cup of tea

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Either quiche or smoked mackerell, haven't decided yet

*Did you have a lie-in this morning?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Just about to go and do some work in the garden with my parents and then I shall be watching the F1 later 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## mandymouse

A sparkly bag

*Where do you think you take the most photos in WDW ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Magic Kingdom

Salted or Sweet popcorn at cinema?


----------



## Verity Chambers

sweet.

chocolate or crisps?


----------



## Tinks1984

Chocolate - yum!

*Epcot or Magic Kingdom?*


----------



## Muscateer

The big kid in me says Magic Kingdom

Brown or white bread?


----------



## A Small World

brown  - unless its a chip butty and that has to be white

brown sauce or tomato ketchup?


----------



## Muscateer

tomato ketchup

Do you have anything exciting on this week?


----------



## silver apple

No

*Do you wear make-up?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I do, mainly during the week for work and on weekends if I'm going out anywhere.

*What make up brand do you use?*


----------



## tennisfan

Max Factor, 7 & Benefit

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Had chicken, cous cous and veg.

*Have you started christmas shopping?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I have  I've managed to pick up one or two things along the way so far.

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Toy Story 3

*What's the next film you'd like to see?*


----------



## mandymouse

I can't wait for the next Harry Potter movie

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

The school runs, hopefully a nap later as baby Sam has had me up in the night, then going out for tea with friends this evening.

What's the weather doing where you are?


----------



## jjk

grey,cloudy and wet 

*what are you wearing?  *


----------



## Verity Chambers

jeans and brown vest top.

What is your favourite European city?


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't been to many, but I would love to visit Barcelona and Prague

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## lindcalfe

silver apple said:


> Not sure yet
> 
> *Will you be having a roast tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just bought some nachos at the cinema

Have you got washing out today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No it's poured with rain all day!

Do you have any brothers or sisters?


----------



## jjk

I have a  younger sister

*whats for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage sandwich

*What is your current favourite perfume ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Alien - Thierry Mugler

*What item do you never leave the house without?*


----------



## BethEJo

My phone and debit card (sorry, know that's two items )

*In a full English breakfast, what's your favourite item?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sausages

What are your plans for today?


----------



## silver apple

Work, school run & after school activities.

*What's your most annoying habit?*


----------



## mandymouse

Spending too much time on the internet 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

work,gym then off to watch Pompey 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*What are your wearing today ?*


----------



## jjk

jeans black top and long cardi

*when is your next night out?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

last night! Nothing else planned!

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## Tinks1984

At this moment I love my Gap hoodie...purely for the warmth effect 

*What's your favourite TV drama?*


----------



## Muscateer

Any detective drama that gets you thinking

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes, meeting 2 friends at Thorntons cafe, yum!

Are you?


----------



## BethEJo

Yes, a lady who I used to do some youth work with.

*what's your favourite thing to order from starbucks?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not a big coffee fan, so I will have a weak latte

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## BethEJo

A boiled egg.

*What other language do you wish you could speak?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

French. I'm probably at an intermediate level but I'd love to be fluent!

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Arabic, I know a bit but like to know more

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## silver apple

Jean-Paul Gaultier Madmoisele (sp?)

*Bags or shoes?*


----------



## mandymouse

Both 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## A Small World

Watched 71 degrees North (although I fell asleep)

Do you watch X factor?


----------



## Muscateer

If I am home yes

Have you done any home improvements this year?


----------



## mandymouse

No, just a bit of decorating in the girls rooms

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work, bit of food shopping, then the gym.

*Do you use Facebook or Twitter?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

FB

If you won 100 pounds what would you buy yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A new pair of shoes or sunglasses

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## tony64

Oat so simple ( on a diet )

*what is the most expensive thing you bought this year?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A loft conversion and a new car 

What is your biggest luxury when you travel?


----------



## tony64

Cloths, we hate using the luggage allowance on our old stuff 

*what's your Fav. cocktail?*


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, that's a tough one, Cosmopolitans, Bellinis, Bahama Mamas ... and anything with rum in it 

*What are your plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing planned at the moment. 

What are you up to today?


----------



## tennisfan

Been to the hairdressers this morning & need to look for a new outfit for my aunts marriage blessing

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## ely3857

*Rubbish, raining but a little humid.

Whats for tea?*


----------



## BethEJo

Cocktails hopefully 
But before that, I think I may have a bit of chicken stir-fry 

*What do you have on your feet today (and don't just say shoes...)*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirate socks and purple slippers 

*PJ's or nightie ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

PJs

Do you have a favourite author?


----------



## Muscateer

Martina Cole

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## mandymouse

Only the chocolate that was on my WW wafer bar

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Spurs football match

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Marks281172

Ashamed to say, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, the day it was released.

*Are you reading the DIS from a PC or Apple? .. or something else?*


----------



## silver apple

Apple laptop

*Whats your favourite comfort food?*


----------



## Muscateer

Big bag of maltesers

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going for a pedicure then to supermarket

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, some PJ's 

*Are you ?*


----------



## silver apple

No, dd5 is off school poorly, so will be staying in.

*Whats your favourite animated film?*


----------



## mandymouse

I hope your DD is feeling better soon

Lilo & Stitch

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Marks281172

Jeans, a transformers Autobots T-shirt and my comfy kickers.

*Whats for lunch today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chicken Salad 

*What was the name of your first pet?*


----------



## silver apple

Dino the cat
*
Have you turned your heating on yet?*


----------



## tony64

Yes , then off again as we are tight 

*What was the last film that made you cry?*


----------



## BethEJo

Toy story 3

*What are you doing this evening?*


----------



## tony64

Sorting out our travel insurance for Disney in two weeks. 

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Muscateer

I am very lucky I have choice of 3

What is your favourite tv programme at the moment?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Gossip Girl.

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## tony64

Rats and / or Snakes

*What's your Fav. food?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mexican

When is your next night out?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing planned  :-(  (was meant to be last night but too poorly)

Life in the fast lane?  or quiet nights in?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly, quiet nights in

*What is your fave TV programme at the moment ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Britain's Next Top Model.

What is your favourite fast food?


----------



## silver apple

KFC

*What would you like for christmas?*


----------



## Muscateer

Any piece of jewellery with diamonds

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I've no idea 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera *


----------



## tony64

Picture of the family at TGI's reading

What's the next film you want to go and see?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Buried.

You?


----------



## tony64

Harry Potter

What's for tea?


----------



## mandymouse

Baked potatoes with tuna

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Not much, I'll be at my gym classes.

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sausage bagette for my dinner

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## silver apple

Watched Seven brides for seven brothers on DVD this afternoon

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## BethEJo

Black

*Who is your favourite comedian?*


----------



## Muscateer

Michael McIntyre or John Bishop

Did you sleep well?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I did thankyou 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

Staying home with my poorly dd & work tonight.
*
What age will you be on your birthday?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I'll be 27 next time.

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## jjk

my husband

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## tony64

Nothing

What did you watch last night?


----------



## Muscateer

One of those nights flicking through channels and not really watching anything

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Grey top & jeans

*What are you wearing?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

jeans and checked shirt

What is your favourite sweet treat?


----------



## silver apple

Krispy Kreme donuts

*Are you on a diet?*


----------



## mandymouse

I always seem to be on a blooming diet 

*Are you planning on eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## silver apple

No, will have a take-away when I finish work on Saturday evening.
*
What about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

I won't be going out to eat but might get a takeaway at some point

Is it raining with you today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Having an early night as i'm at work tomorrow

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Pizza

Will you be drinking alcohol tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I blooming well hope so 

*What is the next celebration/birthday in your house ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

It's my birthday in 3 weeks.

Are you a Strictly or X factor fan?


----------



## Muscateer

Like them both

Do you watch any soaps?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No I don't watch any of them.

What tv programme would you like to see back on?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Easy!   The West Wing...

Which was your favourite childhood TV programme?


----------



## Muscateer

Grange Hill

Are you going anywhere tomorrow?


----------



## princess jackson

Hospital for ct scan.

What do you want Santa to bring you


----------



## Verity Chambers

Some sleep  or maybe books and pandora charms.

What is your favourite time of day?


----------



## Ware Bears

Early morning but only in spring and summer!

*How many children do you have?*


----------



## mandymouse

I have two girls 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

As little as possible

Do you buy Sunday newpapers?


----------



## mandymouse

No, unless there's a useful coupon in one 

*Will you be getting a takeaway today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

no plans for a takeway this evening

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping for a Chinese takeaway tonight 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Danauk

Booking a Christmas trip to Disneyland Paris!!

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## LGH1946

Yes. (ya'll are so funny saying takeaway,  I have always called it take-out)  

When are y ou going back to WDW?


----------



## Tinks1984

Who knows  One day maybe...

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## Danauk

Champagne!!

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I have, hoovered around and polished the TV for tonight's viewing 

*When's you next night out?*


----------



## silver apple

Don't have any planned

*Will you be watching the apprentice?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Will you?*


----------



## Tinks1984

If I remember its on 

*What was the first holiday you remember going on?*


----------



## Muscateer

A caravan holiday when I was about 3 to Nairn

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## mandymouse

No I had one yesterday, so I want to get back on my diet today

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to play Badmington, cooking Sunday Lunch, Ironing and going for a walk

*what about you?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chilling out this morning and then going for our tea later, as it's my Mum and Dad's 30th Wedding Anniversary 

*Do you have somewhere in the world you'd love to visit (except for WDW )?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, Hawaii 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Lasagne 

*What was the last album you listened to?*


----------



## mandymouse

Black Eyed Peas - END

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## silver apple

Probably the X factor
*
Do you like marmite?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Nutella on a spoon 

*Have you watched any sport this weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Can you play a musical instrument?*


----------



## BethEJo

Only some highlights of the Ryder cup.

*what was the highlight of your weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Seeing my eldest DD

*Do you have any holidays booked?*


----------



## silver apple

WDW next August

*What about you?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Disneyland Paris next May   and Rome next August  

*What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Blue

*Who's your favourite Disney character and why?*


----------



## silver apple

Belle, because she is strong, independent and isn't fooled by surface beauty!

*How often do you have your hair cut?*


----------



## mandymouse

Every 6 weeks 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

Go through everything with the guy that is covering while I'm on Holiday.

Who's going to win X Factor?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know, I don't watch it

*What is your current fave aftershave/perfume ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Flowerbomb.

What's the weather like?


----------



## tennisfan

Raining

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheerios and oj

Are you working today?


----------



## BethEJo

Nope - just have a couple of lectures this afternoon.

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

It's my mum's birthday so we're going out for dinner.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching Spooks 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## BethEJo

A bottle of water on my way to uni this morning - it's absolutely boiling here!

*What's for lunch today?*


----------



## tony64

Frosties

What's your Fav. Food?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Italian 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

I've got to run Brownies first, so I'll probably watch Claudia on i-player later on

When did you last catch a train? (and where to?)


----------



## tony64

The Monorail back to The Grand Floridian I think? (we had parked their after our ADR and went to MVMCP)

what's you Favourite Park?


----------



## Tinks1984

Epcot, if we're talking about WDW 

*What's your favourite animal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dogs

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

Bit of housework.
*
What age were you when you passed your driving test?*


----------



## tony64

17
When did you last have a really good laugh and what was it about?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Watching Evie at a party having fun with her little friends - so sweet. 

Where would you go on your perfect holiday and tell us abit about it.


----------



## tony64

At the moment anywhere that is hot, a cruise would be nice.

If you could live anywhere in the world where would you go?


----------



## jamjar84

I'd live in an apartment on Main Street USA in WDW :lol: 

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## BethEJo

A boiled egg.

*What do you watch on TV/listen to in the mornings?*


----------



## jamjar84

I usually have ITV on (daybreak, This Morning) but rarely pay attention to any of it. 

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

Toy Story 3

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## PJB71

No idea whats on, not really a film person

*Have you started on your Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## silver apple

Yes, I'm mostly done

*Has it rained where you are today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Thankfully no

*What's for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

I've just made a korma, but I'll have sandwich cause I don't like indian food.
*
What was the first dance at your wedding (if married)?*


----------



## mandymouse

Alexander O'Neal - If you were here tonight

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## Danauk

A picture of my cat sitting on top of my piano.

*Are you watching anything on TV right now?*


----------



## saraheeyore

yes 71 degrees north

when are you next going to disney?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Six months tomorrow 

How far in advance do you book your WDW trips?


----------



## Danauk

Usually 11 months when the DVC window opens, but we have booked with a shorter time span before. 

*Do you prefer to use laptop or PC?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Laptop

*When did you last receive some flowers, if ever?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm sure back in the Spring my hubby would've bought me some Daffodils (they're my fave flowers) 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Lectures this morning, and then lunch with my parents.

*What was your new year's resolution this year, and did you stick to it?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

I don't really do new year resolutions.

Did you?


----------



## Muscateer

No as I never stick to them

What are your wearing today?


----------



## tony64

Jeans,T shirt and a fleece. It's cold!

Spooks or X factor


----------



## mandymouse

Spooks 

*What are your plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## tony64

Packing 

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Verity Chambers

DLP in November.

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

My trip to Vegas in a couple of weeks time

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been out to The Meat Co and had a chicken burger

What about you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

spag bol.

when is it your birthday?


----------



## mandymouse

Not till January

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Danauk

The Apprentice

*What did you have for dinner today?*


----------



## jamjar84

Salmon en Crout, spinach and potatoes.

Who was the last person to send you a txt?


----------



## Verity Chambers

My friend Deb to see how her day was.

Do you drive? What kind of  car do you drive?


----------



## wen-tom

i drive a blue mini cooper 

are you shopping for christmas yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, I have got several presents already

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*what is your favourite flavour crisp?*


----------



## princess jackson

Cheese and onion.

What was your first mobile phone


----------



## PoppyAnna

Oh my goodness, it was a HUGE nokia brick that I had to use for work, about two years before I had a personal mobile.

Can you remember yours?


----------



## princess jackson

Motorola that had a massive aerial that your could scratch your back with 

What was your first job


----------



## silver apple

I waitressed in a local hotel whilst still at school.

*Do you dye your hair?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

What is your biggest indulgence?


----------



## silver apple

Nice perfume.

*Is your heating on yet?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, it's quite mild here.

Do you have a full fridge? or are the cupboards bare?


----------



## wen-tom

fridge is empty, cupboards pretty full.

What do you prefer, Tea or coffee?


----------



## Tinks1984

Tea 

*What is your all time favourite film?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got two ~ Fantasia and the Wizard of Oz

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's a Wonderful Life

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

It's a close call between H.P. and Lord of the Rings.

What time do you normally get up and what time would you get up if you could get away with it?


----------



## mandymouse

I was up at 6.30am, wish I could sleep in till about 9 though 

*When is your next holiday, and where are you going ?*


----------



## tony64

We are off on the 16th to a Villa at Cumbria Lakes, south of the 192. 


What is the next film you want to see and what was the last one you saw?


----------



## jjk

last film I saw was Bounty Hunter no idea what film Id like to see next


*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## tony64

I'm at work

what's for tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure may have steak & mushroom pie with veggies

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## princess jackson

Pleasant, blue sky with slight nip in the air 

What are your plans for the evening


----------



## Muscateer

Roast chicken dinner, few drinks and watching Strictly that I have recorded

Do you have washing out today?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, and another in the machine

*Have you been on the London eye?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

Have you got a middle name?


----------



## princess jackson

Yes "ann"

Other than Disney where would you love to go


----------



## Muscateer

Japan

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken sandwich

*What are your fave snack foods ?*


----------



## tony64

Chocolate


tea or Coffee?


----------



## PJB71

Just been food shopping and now going to have some lunch

*What is your favourite supermarket?*


----------



## Let'sGoFlyAKite

PJB71 said:


> Just been food shopping and now going to have some lunch
> 
> *What is your favourite supermarket?*



Price Chopper (which we dont have here in Missouri)

If you could only listen to ONE album for the rest of your life, what would you choose?


----------



## silver apple

I only listen to the radio really.
*
What is your pet peeve?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lack on manners & rudeness

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberry yoghurt

Do you do any exercise?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh that's too funny, me ! exercise ! 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea

*whats for dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had homemade steak & mushroom pie with veggies

*What is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Recently it's been Coach Trip

*Did you like school?*


----------



## BethEJo

Yes - wish I was still there!

*What did you receive in the post today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Nothing at all 

*What's your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## Muscateer

Double Decker

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda then meeting my friend for a natter and a coffee 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## silver apple

School run and some shopping.

*What song would get you up on the dancefloor?*


----------



## Tinks1984

'I wanna dance with somebody' - Whitney Houston 

*You?*


----------



## silver apple

Dancing queen

*What is your favourite christmas film?*


----------



## tony64

It's a wonderful life


Chicken or beef for a sunday roast?


----------



## tennisfan

Like both but will go with beef

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwich

*Are you doing anything fun this weekend ?*


----------



## tony64

Oat so simple 

have you any Christmas plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes i'm working nights finish on Boxing day morning so that is when we are having Christmas day

*What are yours?*


----------



## PJB71

TBH I am dreading Christmas as it will be our 1st in the UK for 10years so not made any plans whatsoever at the moment as we just cant get excited about it

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## princess jackson

Friday is DD movie night so its wizard of waverly place with popcorn.

whats your plans for the weekend


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing planned really.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## silver apple

Sadly not, I'm starting a 48hr shift later so I could certainly do with a tipple

*What perfume/aftershave do you have on?*


----------



## mandymouse

I think I've got the Avon Fergie body spray on 

*Will you be eating out/getting a takeaway this weekend ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

chinese tomorrow night
Are you?


----------



## jjk

hope so but not sure yet

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Muscateer

No takeaway but just had a bar supper fish and chips

What's on your tv at the moment?


----------



## princess jackson

Emmerdale 

What was is your first Xmas purchase


----------



## mandymouse

I've only bought some Dr.Who bits and bobs for some friends in America 

*How much Christmas shopping have you done ?*


----------



## princess jackson

Only got 1 thing left to get as not realesed yet, DD xbox with kinnect. Just got to wrap it.

When do you put up your Xmas decs up


----------



## Danauk

1st weekend in December (only not sure what to put up this year as I have a new kitten!!)

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

To my aunt & uncle's marriage blessing & then out for a meal afterwards

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Danauk

A glass of chilled chardonnay (actually still drinking it as I type!)

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Probably about 7am

*What's the last photo you took of?*


----------



## mandymouse

My Secret Halloween pressy

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

popping into town and taking Kieran to his match

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm heading up to the Trafford Centre

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cropped jeans, grey/black top and flip flops

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## Muscateer

Cropped jeans, grey/black top and flip flops

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't need anything, but I have seen a lovely red dress on-line that I will have to try on first 

*What clothes shops do you tend to buy from ?*


----------



## tony64

Only go clothes shopping in Florida and then it's mainly at Sheplars. 

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## A Small World

No - Im curling up to watch X factor

When is your next holiday and where?


----------



## Danauk

My next short holiday is to Disneyland Paris for Christmas, my next major holiday is Australia for 4 weeks next July/August.

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey

What is the one thing that you would really like to buy for yourself, but can't quite justify?


----------



## Muscateer

An Alexander McQueen handbag that I think is lovely but so is price

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Satay and Fried Rice for dinner last night

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## A Small World

Disneyland California in 2 weeks 

What about you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Center Parcs at Longleat in November 

*Who's your favourite on Strictly Come Dancing? (if you watch!)*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't watch it

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Was at Tony Romas earlier had the Roma sampler

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I might have one of the mini bottles of Madeira that we brought back from our cruise

What is your favourite Disney ride?


----------



## Danauk

Expedition Everest

*Have you done any shopping today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes was in Dubai and bought new bedding from Debenhams

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, a free sample of Orange Blossom Tea chocolate

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chocolate

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Tinks1984

At the moment, it's nutella and a spoon - simple! 

And yes, I have two dogs, a tortoise, guinea pigs, birds and fish 

*Who was the last person you spoke with on the phone?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Somebody at DVC member services

Describe your dream holiday


----------



## Ware Bears

Round the world cruise on a Disney ship and visiting all the Disney parks en route. 

*What's your dream job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Anything working with dolphins

What is the last thing that you bought for yourself?


----------



## A Small World

some petrol  - or a new top for myself last weekend 

what 'childrens' sweets are your favourite?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sherbert dip

*Are you right or left handed?*


----------



## Grumpy John

Left handed 

What size shoes do you take?


----------



## A Small World

3

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

Recovering from yesterday at my aunt & uncle's marriage blessing & then going to meet my friend to finalise plans for Vegas

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## A Small World

Chicken, Potatoes, Veg and trimmings

What is your favourite roast meat?


----------



## BethEJo

Beef.

*What do you do for a living?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing now but used to work in the oil business

Have you had a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## tony64

No, a bowl of Frosties.
Which is your favourite restaurant in Florida?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been yet

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia

*Did you buy anything this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lip scrub, lip balm, lip tint, shower gel and shower jelly

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## A Small World

I dont have a favourite but like Pina Coladas - I like trying different ones though (And have you been shopping at Lush by any chance Corinna)

What kind of shampoo do you use


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Small World said:


> I dont have a favourite but like Pina Coladas - I like trying different ones though (And have you been shopping at Lush by any chance Corinna)
> 
> What kind of shampoo do you use



Indeed  The Christmas products were just too tempting.

Currently Lush Antiphilitron

What is your favourite candle scent?


----------



## tennisfan

Not a big fan of candles

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## ~kathryn~

Fahitas!

Who do you think will leave xfactor tonight?


----------



## Tinks1984

Erm, I'm hoping Wagner 

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak, Egg and Hash Brown for brunch

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken chow mein and Thai crackers

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some Lush goodies

How about you?


----------



## BethEJo

A sandwich for lunch in work today. Exciting!

*What mobile phone do you have?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Eugh, Sony C905 - worst phone ever 

*What phone would you like to upgrade to, if any?*


----------



## tennisfan

A blackberry or Iphone (if they drop in price)

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## A Small World

A cup of tea (and about to go and make another)

When was the last time you had an alcoholic drink and what was it?


----------



## dolphingirl47

An hour or so ago - some Madeira

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## silver apple

Diet Coke

*Do you follow any sports?*


----------



## BethEJo

I don't really, but I've been enjoying some of the commonwealth games highlights recently - just a bit of everything 

*What's the first thing you do when you wake up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Check my emails on my iPhone

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## Muscateer

iphone

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry with my mum, Tesco, then taking youngest DD to college this afternoon

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

So far I have been to supermarket and booze shop and just wondering if I am going for a swim or catch up on some tv recordings

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, purple top, black jacket

Describe your favourite handbag


----------



## tennisfan

Its just a small black leather one with a couple of compartments, its simple & does the job

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken sandwich and a ww wafer bar

*If you are what you eat ? what would you be ? * I'd be a Special K bar


----------



## tony64

Oat so SIMPLE 


Which is your Favourite season?


----------



## mandymouse

Summer 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tony64

Spooks


Cats or Dogs?


----------



## jjk

dogs

*what is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberries

Do you have a nickname?


----------



## saraheeyore

yes saraheeyore (i forget thats not my real name)

are you dressing up for halloween?


----------



## tony64

No, we will be flying back from Florida. 


who is the boss in your house?


----------



## saraheeyore

me 

whats your favourite disney film?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## silver apple

A pair of jeans (that don't fit and need to be returned!)
*
What's the scariest ride you've ever been on?*


----------



## saraheeyore

it's a small world 

do you have any disney snowglobes?


----------



## silver apple

A couple of christmas ones.
*
Do you play any board games?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes we often play them at the moment

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## silver apple

Pineapple's and tomatoes
*
Do you have any children?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*What time will you be going to bed tonight?*


----------



## BethEJo

I want to go now, but have something i need to finish for one of my lectures tomorrow 

*what are you craving right now?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A Disney fix!! 

*Do you like watching horror films?*


----------



## A Small World

No not at all

Do you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I absolutely hate them

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Ware Bears

I have two ~ Fantasia and the Wizard of Oz

*Are you an early bird or a night owl?*


----------



## Muscateer

An early bird

Did you waken before the alarm today?


----------



## silver apple

No!!!!!!
*
Will you go to a panto this year?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't think so

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

boring day today off to work and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Housework and popping into town

*Have you got any plans for this weekend yet ?*


----------



## jjk

sadly no

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Banana and oj

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## Tinks1984

Probably only petrol, not very exciting!

*What was your favourite toy as a child?*


----------



## wen-tom

I loved anything Cindy 

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## BethEJo

Cows.

*What was your favourite subject at school? Moo.*


----------



## tennisfan

Tigers

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## wen-tom

I'm currently reading Walt Disneys biography.

My favourite school subject was Art 

*What is your favourite ride/attraction at Disneyworld?*


----------



## tony64

Soarin'


Anything fun planned for this week?


----------



## mandymouse

Just packing 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

It's not on....

Are you wearing boots today?


----------



## wen-tom

i will be when i go out later, its freezing today 

*can you speak any other languages?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I can speak some French.

You?


----------



## tony64

No

Is there one you wish you could speak?


----------



## wen-tom

I'm learning Italian at the moment 

*What is your job?*


----------



## tennisfan

Emergency care support worker for the ambulance service

*Do you like your job?*


----------



## tony64

Yes

What's for Tea?


----------



## jjk

ww chicken curry

*whens your next night out and where are you going?*


----------



## tony64

Fingers crossed Friday night and we should be off to the Harvester.

Which is your favourite month of the year and why?


----------



## silver apple

December, because it's so full of anticipation
*
When did you last go to a nightclub?*


----------



## mandymouse

Back in August at the Girly Weekend 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## silver apple

We are going to The Harvester next Thursday for my little boys 8th birthday
*
What age will you be on your next birthday?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

39.

What about you?


----------



## Danauk

35

*What was the last programme you watched on TV?*


----------



## BethEJo

I just watched Waterloo Road on iPlayer.

*How do you like your steak?*


----------



## Muscateer

Medium

Did you sleep well?


----------



## mandymouse

I did thank you 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

work gym and the weekly food shop 

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just packing I think

*What about you ? have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tony64

OHHH Fly to Florida on Saturday and go and see harry Potter on Sunday, not much really.


Are you jealous?


----------



## Muscateer

No

What are you wearing today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

tony64 said:


> OHHH Fly to Florida on Saturday and go and see harry Potter on Sunday, not much really.
> 
> 
> Are you jealous?



I am - have a great time 



Muscateer said:


> What are you wearing today?



Black leggings, long line check shirt, long black cardi and my new Uggs (kensington).

Do you like dinner shows?


----------



## mandymouse

I've never been to one

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## tony64

I liked the backyard BBQ

What is your favourite off site restaurant?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Only really done the chains, I am a fan of Outback Steakhouse

What is yours?


----------



## tony64

It's so hard to choose. I really liked Joe's crabshack, It's such a fun place.


Any plans for Xmas yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I don't even have my roster for Christmas yet

What do you normally have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## tony64

Turkey and all the trimmings


what's the best xmas present you ever had?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Papasan chair

What is yours?


----------



## tony64

She was a little late, but my daughter.

What do you want this year?


----------



## BethEJo

tony64 said:


> She was a little late, but my daughter.



Awww, shucks...

I'd like a new camera for Christmas 

*What do you normally drink with your Christmas dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Something fizzy, like Rosa Regale or Asti

*What about you ?*


----------



## Bibbler66

Mulled wine for me... can't do the mulling myself though


----------



## silver apple

mandymouse said:


> Something fizzy, like Rosa Regale or Asti
> 
> *What about you ?*



Something with bubbles
*
Do you enjoy water slides?*


----------



## wen-tom

i didn't until this year when i was brave enough to try them all (except for summit plummett). now i love them 

*where (apart from wdw) is your favourite place in the world?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It depends, normally yes, but after riding Omaka Rocka at Aquatica I could quite easily change my mind 

*Who's your favourite from The Simpsons?*


----------



## silver apple

I've never watched The Simpsons

*Will you be having a work christmas party?*


----------



## BethEJo

Probably. Well, I hope so anyways 

*What do you often have for breakfast?*


----------



## silver apple

Usually 2 crumpets and jam.

*Who is your favourite 'sleb on strictly?*


----------



## wen-tom

I like cara. The girl who was in eastenders. 

Are you watching x factor?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not a fan

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

I'm going to the garden centre with a friend to have a look at the christmas stuff

*Which breakfast tv show do you watch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Daybreak

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## BethEJo

Boots, jeans and a navy jumper. And the thickest coat I can find. Brrrrrrr 

*What's for breakfast today?*


----------



## jjk

yogurt and lots of coffee
*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work and then double gym classes!

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## silver apple

7 o'clock

*
Do you have plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just packing and going to the Cruise Show at the NEC

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new tiara to go with one of my evening gowns

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## BethEJo

Pizza - bbq chicken 

*What's your favourite type of cake?*


----------



## wen-tom

Usually a korma if it's the Indian. 

What colour is your hair?


----------



## dolphingirl47

BethEJo said:


> *What's your favourite type of cake?*



Chocolate cake



wen-tom said:


> What colour is your hair?



Grey

What are you hoping to get for Christmas?


----------



## BethEJo

A new camera 

*What's your fave CHRISTMAS dessert? Christmas pudding etc etc...*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry Trifle

What is yours?


----------



## wen-tom

chocolate log 

do you have any pets?


----------



## tony64

Yes a dog, Tilly

What's for Tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you move to?


----------



## wen-tom

apart from the magic kingdom , I would love to live in Amalfi, Italy.

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'd like to move to Florida for all the Florida Discounts at WDW and DCL 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't know, don't buy them

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## silver apple

No
*
When will you be putting your christmas tree up?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Christmas Eve

What is your favourite book?


----------



## silver apple

Don't have a favourite.

*Do you support a football club?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Verity Chambers

chicken enchiladas.

Do you own any crocs? What type?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think the better question would be what type do I not own. Amongst other I own Cayman, Mary Jane, Prima, Lydia, Lydia Winter, Nadia and Mammoth.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Tinks1984

It's a close one between Stitch and Tink 

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## wen-tom

i bought myself some mickey head shaped earrings - pick them up tomorrow 

What is your star sign?


----------



## silver apple

Libra

*Are you superstitious?*


----------



## BethEJo

Not really. But i don't completely discard superstitions...

*What is the make of your PC/laptop?*


----------



## silver apple

Apple Mac
*
When did you last take a sick day?*


----------



## Ware Bears

About 18 months ago

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## silver apple

I'm not keen on flying, but no phobias.
*
Do you watch The apprentice?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Oh yes

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to finally finish unpacking and then I am on a late shift

When is your next night out?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't know

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

Florida next week 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

Trying to keep my Holiday head off until 5 , then the fun can begin. 

Apprentice or Spooks?


----------



## silver apple

Too hard to choose, I love both
*
Do you wear a watch?*


----------



## tony64

Yes ,I'm lost without it. Theresa on the otherhand just knows the time to within a few minutes. 

What car would you have if money was no object?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't drive therefore cars hold no attraction to me.

Which country would you really like to visit?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Switzerland

What is the most exotic thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't eaten anything exotic, though I've had a few exotic cocktails before 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## tony64

Pina Colada

How about You?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sex on the Beach (so long as it contains peach schnapps)

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tony64

Off to the Harvester so Original Combo for me. 

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ham, fried egg, fried tomato, baked beans and chips 

*Do you twitter?*


----------



## silver apple

No
*
Do you have a short temper?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No, I like to think I'm quite easygoing

*What's on your TV right now?*


----------



## A Small World

Nothing

Who was the last person you spoke to?


----------



## silver apple

My dh.
*
What's your favourite breakfast cereal?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have one

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## A Small World

Tea

Which town/city in the UK would you like to visit that you havent already?


----------



## silver apple

Bath
*
What colour are your eyes?*


----------



## mandymouse

Blue

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Sorting through clothes ready for my DL trip 

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Wow, you going to DL?    

I'm not doing anything as exciting  finishing decorating DD's bedroom and housework

*Do you like your name?*


----------



## A Small World

No not really

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not keen on mine either 

*Will you be eating out today ? if so, where ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Fajitas

*Are you watching The Pillars of the Earth on TV tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

I doubt it

*What is on your television right now ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Sequins and glamour - Strictly Come Dancing 

*Do you have plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## BethEJo

Just work for most of the day and then I need to sit down and do some uni work in the evening. Boo 

*Would you rather watch a film at the cinema or at home?*


----------



## A Small World

At home definitely

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## tennisfan

Steak & Ale pudding, potatoes & veggies for my dinner

*Are you having any alcohol tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Might have a glass of wine

*Are you?*


----------



## karentan

the bottle of baileys is calling my name from inside the fridge.........

*what are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## silver apple

Might go to the Cinema.
*
Which celebrity do you have a crush on?*


----------



## Muscateer

Patrick Dempsey 

How is the weather with you today?


----------



## mandymouse

It looks sunny but cold out 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Doing housework, planning my lessons for school next week and going out for Sunday lunch!

*Have you bought any Christmas presents yet?*


----------



## BethEJo

None at all.

*Whats your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## silver apple

Chicken mayo
*
What's your favourite Disney restaurant?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jiko

What is yours?


----------



## silver apple

Haven't eaten in many, but really enjoyed the atmosphere in T-Rex.
*
Would you have plastic surgery?*


----------



## A Small World

No

Would you


----------



## silver apple

No, I would never have unnecessary surgery...though I could certainly do with a bit of work

*What's for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chicken and veg 

*What's your favourite ice cream flavour?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cookie Dough

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## silver apple

It's off.

*Do you ever nap during the day?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Not really, I'm usually working, don't think I could get away with napping at my desk 

*Will you be buying a poppy?*


----------



## tennisfan

I have the pin badge but will donate instead of having the paper ones

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Watched Downton Abbey and Desperate Housewives

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer, so yes I will be taking my mum into Coventry

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

waiting in for a delivery this morning and gym this afternoon

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working until 18:00 then have some dinner, post the next installment of my trip report and play some chess

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Quest for Noah's Ark by Boyd Morrison

*What are you reading?*


----------



## tennisfan

Fear the Worst by Linwood Barclay

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Grey and cloudy  but at least it's dry

*What's your earliest memory?*


----------



## mandymouse

A family holiday in Newcastle when I was about 3

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

One of Evie's drumstick lollies! 

Where is your favourite UK getaway?


----------



## mandymouse

Manchester or Southampton 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

Americas next top Model

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## silver apple

Very shortly.
*
What did you want to be when you 'grew up'?*


----------



## pad406

Never wanted to grow up (and DW would say I succeeded!).

What's your favourite roller coaster


----------



## A Small World

A Teacher

What was your first job?


----------



## Ware Bears

Newspaper girl

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chicken roll and soup

*Do you follow any sports teams?*


----------



## Muscateer

Celtic

Does the darker mornings make you want to stay in bed?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, once I'm awake, I get up

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

work and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

lunch with friends, evie's parents evening later.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, two Shetland Sheepdogs

*Have you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, a monster Beagle puppy

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing I am not feeling well and don't have any maltesers which is my comfort food 

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought a red flower and nail file from Claire's Accessories 

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Flights to Orlando. 

You?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A pair of Irregular Choice shoes that I can wear for my Vow Renewal next year

What are you wearing today?


----------



## gemmybear83

A suit boo!

What is on you Christmas list?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Onboard credit for our Panama Canal Cruise and indirectly a DCL Dooney and Bourke handbag

What is on yours?


----------



## PJB71

No idea yet

*Whats your favourite season?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spring

Where do you usually do your food shopping?


----------



## PJB71

I end up spending my life in various supermarkets as Harriet has a dairy/wheat/gluten food allergy so endup visiting them all for different things for her

*How do you food shop, ie weekly basis etc?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually weekly using online shopping

What is the next thing you are hoping to buy for yourself?


----------



## Muscateer

Some winter jumpers for coming home to Scotland 

What are you having for tea?


----------



## PJB71

Sweet & sour chicken with rice

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out and posting the next installment of my trip report

What are your plans?


----------



## PJB71

Well im full of cold at the moment and have got a chest infection so will probably be in bed by 7pm as feeling rotten

*When was the lastime you were poorly?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately on the last day of our cruise and for most of our stay at Disney World

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Purple, red & black

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans for a night out at present. Probably going to be the work Christmas Ball on 10th December

Are you going to dress up for Halloween?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're at a Halloween 30th Birthday on the Saturday, so we'll be dressing up then! 

*What's your favourite holiday memory ever?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

There is really too many to count, but if I have to choose one then it would be the very first time I saw the Disney Magic

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

My first time standing inside MK looking up at Castle and saying "I am here" many times

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, town, housework and catching up with my friend 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working on my trip report, hopefully quickly going into town to get a pair of shoes and then working a late shift

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Tinks1984

Disney pins and snowglobes 

*Do you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney Pins, Bears, Pandora charms, Beanie Babies and dolphins are my main areas of collection. 

What is your favourite food?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza or Fajitas

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have any plans yet, but I am sure that the gym will feature at some point.

What are your plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Washing, ironing & packing for Vegas.  Going my friends house for dinner & to see the work she has done to her home.  Sunday my sister is popping over with the children

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sunny but very cold

*What are your plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## PJB71

Not really sure yet, but hopefully it will include DH finishing of painting the lounge

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken & baked potatoes

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

the apprentice


*what did you have for dinner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

sausage and mash.

Have you worn gloves yet this winter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you?


----------



## Muscateer

Not yet

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## silver apple

Going into Brighton to do a bit of shopping, and my ds is 8 today so we'll be going out for dinner with his best friend later
*
What will you be having for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Special K bar

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working and then just relaxing when I get home this evening

What is the weather like today?


----------



## jjk

cold but bright

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Coventry, had my hair done, coloured my DD's hair and I'm getting my nails done later 

*What colour are your finger/toe nails ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bright pink toe nails and no polish on finger nails

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## A Small World

No (not yet)

White, milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milk chocolate

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## A Small World

Creme Brulee

sweet or savoury?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Savoury

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sagem

*Is your heating on yet?*


----------



## Muscateer

No heating here just air con needed

What are your plans for today?


----------



## silver apple

Went to Harvest festival at my dc's primary school and did a few errands in town.

*Did you prefer Tiswaz or Swap Shop (or are you too young to know what I'm talking about)?*


----------



## BethEJo

I know what you are talking about, but am too young to have seen either 

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A yoghurt

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberry Daiquiri

Do you plan to buy anything today?


----------



## silver apple

Food for my ds's birthday party tomorrow.

*What would you like for christmas?*


----------



## princessjodiebo

a weekend at champneys !! 



*what is your favourite band/artist ??*


----------



## tennisfan

Bon Jovi

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Dh has just gone to the chippy

*Do you resemble a celebrity?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you going to have a roast tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, roast lamb with mint sauce ...... mmmmmmm

*Are you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast pork for us tomorrow

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## Ware Bears

I do lots of walking ~ I walk to and from work, and also walk my dogs every day

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite brand of cosmetics?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have one, I just buy what I fancy

*Are you setting your alarm clock for tomorrow morning and if so, for what time?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

Bones, The Apprentice and An Idiot Abroad!

*Will you be having a roast dinner today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we are going to have roast pork

How about you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We've been out for a carvery

Which is your fave roast?


----------



## Muscateer

Christmas dinner

What are you looking forward to next?


----------



## Tinks1984

Halloween and a 30th fancy dress we're going too 

*Have you been out today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Only to walk the dog

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out with a glass of wine

Are you doing anything for Halloween?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are going to be at Center Parcs in Holland - we are planning a trip to Walibi World theme park for their "fright night".

What will you be doing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing on Halloween itself, but we are having a Pink Halloween Fancy Dress day for charity on the Friday before.

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## BethEJo

At the moment: navy cross over dress with 3/4 sleeves, raspeberry-purplish tights and navy heels.
Don't get the chance to wear it as much as I like though 

*What time will you be going to bed tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 23:00 probably

When is your next day off?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm not back at work till 4th Nov, off on holiday tomorrow

*When are you next off?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Saturday

When is your birthday?


----------



## Ware Bears

May

*When is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

November

What would you really like to buy for yourself?


----------



## Ware Bears

Do you mean for my birthday?  I'm going to be at Disneyland Paris for it so it will be something (or several somethings  ) from there.

*What time will you get up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 7:00

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

6:30am as my poor DD has to go into school for GCSE revision on her half-term holiday (she is not a happy bunny)

*Have you ever been horse-riding?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

What are your plans for today?


----------



## silver apple

Going to Paultons park with my dc & friends

*Were you in any sports teams at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

Do you follow any sports team?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah Celtic

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## BethEJo

It's probably going to be a late one as I have a presentation to do for uni by tomorrow 

*What's your fave movie genre?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Romantic Comedy

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

I like all types but always love a spy film

How is the weather with you today?


----------



## Danauk

It's raining and dull!!

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## Muscateer

No but the maid has

Do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## jjk

sometimes,depends on my mood and how much alcohol i have 

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## Danauk

Sitting at home along watching TV as DH is out for the evening playing in a show.

*What was the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A shrug to go with one of my evening gowns

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## BethEJo

I love a raspberry red-ish colour.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Vegetable Risotto

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## Muscateer

If you mean perfume any Chanel or I love smell of vanilla

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

going to the gym and finishing off some decorating

*what about you?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work and then my Zumba class this evening 

*What is your favourite chocolate brand?*


----------



## Muscateer

Galaxy

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had some sausage goulash and pasta

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## jjk

at the moment its KFC

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Flying home to Scotland on Sunday night for a month

What's the weather like today?


----------



## ely3857

*Not bad, quite warmish really.

Anything exciting on tv in your house tonight?*


----------



## saraheeyore

nope. hubby is watching nigella (cooking) thats why i am on here

are you eating anything right now?


----------



## Muscateer

No but had a white chocolate twix a wee while ago

Have you done any Christmas shopping?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've done some

*Where will you be spending Christmas Day?*


----------



## Muscateer

Here in Abu Dhabi 

Are you doing anything for Halloween?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not this year

*Are you?*


----------



## Danauk

No, we don't usually do anything for Halloween.

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## ely3857

*Some maternity clothes.

Whats for tea?*


----------



## squigls

Steak pie 

Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

No, none so far. Maybe a bit of shopping tomorrow.

*Have you bought any Christmas cards yet this year?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have some over from last year, but might have to get some more

What have you had for dinner today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Pineapple fritter and chips from the chippie (well, it is Friday)

*Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?*


----------



## Danauk

No, just housework and some gardening (if the weather stays OK!)

*What was the last concert, show or movie that you went out to see?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The last show would have been Villains Tonight on the Disney Magic

What was yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Rod Stewart and Spandau Ballet

Will you be eating out tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I will cook us a nice dinner

What is your signature dish?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got one

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lie in , cooked breakfast , yoga class and then just chilling out

What are your plans?


----------



## Muscateer

Gym, pack suitcase and get ready for my flight tonight

Did you remember to put your clock back?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

Did you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes but wish my dogs could understand! 

*What's for lunch today?*


----------



## BethEJo

Probably a sandwich and a packet of crisps as I'm at work 

*If you were going to dress up for Halloween, what would you dress up as?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did actually dress up for our annual Halloween charity fundraiser at work. I dressed up as a princess.

How many Christmas parties will you go to this year?


----------



## silver apple

1 or 2

When will you write your christmas cards?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably early to mid December. I am just exchanging Christmas cards with people at work

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## Danauk

My nieces christening next Sunday.

*Are you going to a fireworks display for bonfire night?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm working

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

No
*
What perfume do you have on today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not wearing any today (which is highly unusual for me)

What is your favourite food item in the USA that you cannot get in the UK?


----------



## Muscateer

I can't think of anything

What is your favourite Disney movie?


----------



## tennisfan

All 3 Toy Stories

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had dinner out today. I had a Chicken Quesadilla, Cuban Sandwich and White Chocolate and Pistachio Cheesecake

When was your last dinner out and where did you go?


----------



## Ware Bears

Last month for my DD's 14th birthday and we went to La Tasca 

*Are you superstitious?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I even got married on a Friday the 13th 

Are you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only a teensy weeny bit

*Do you have a lucky number?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

Working nights till Boxing day morning then we will have Christmas

*What are yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I should be off Christmas Day and Boxing Day. We will just have a quiet Christmas dinner and then probably return to frantic cruise planning

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing planned at the moment

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am just about to head into work

What is your favourite animated film?


----------



## silver apple

Beauty and the Beast.

*Are you on facebook?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

The Social Network.

You?


----------



## Ware Bears

Toy Story 3

*How old were you when you first visited a Disney park?*


----------



## tennisfan

13

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Monte Carlo or Bust (on catch-up)

*Are you studying for anything at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## Ware Bears

Johnny Depp

*What are you hoping for in your Christmas stocking?*


----------



## Muscateer

As long as there is diamonds I am not fussed 

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Only the man from Ocado!!

Do you bake?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very rarely

What is your proudest achievement?


----------



## BethEJo

I'd say getting into medical school is up there. And having passed each exam so far...

*When and what was your last alcoholic drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A coffee flavoured Tequilla on Monday evening

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero & Baileys

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chilli & rice

Have you bought your Christmas cards yet?


----------



## BethEJo

Nope. Will have to get them soon though for the DIS christmas card exchange 

*Any plans for this evening?*


----------



## jjk

just watching the Apprentice and cooking dinner

*what are you next looking forward too?*


----------



## skiingfast

jjk said:


> *what are you next looking forward too?*



Eating.

*When is the last time you went through the chunnel?  Train or Auto?*


----------



## jjk

I have never been through it

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Apprentice

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## Way2Goofy

tennisfan said:


> The Apprentice
> 
> *What book are you currently reading?*



Just Finished Believe It, Be it! by Ali Vincent from the Biggest Loser

Any big plans for the weekend coming up yet?


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to the opening of a new theatre in my town, my nieces christening abd have tickets to see Al Murray on Sunday.

*Do you go to the gym regularly?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you?


----------



## jjk

yes, although have been slacking a bit lately 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be heading for work shortly

When will be your next night out?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing planned but sure it will soon

Do you live near a shopping centre?


----------



## silver apple

Am half-way between Crawley and Brighton, which are both have shoppinbg centres.
*
How many attempts did you have for your driving test?*


----------



## tennisfan

2 for car, 2 for motorbike & 1 for my 7.5 tonne C1 licence

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to look around the new theatre that opened in our town this week, going to my nieces christening and have tickets to go and see Al Murray on Sunday.

*Are you going to see any fireworks tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## skiingfast

dolphingirl47 said:


> What is your favourite Disney attraction?



Splash Mountain but I'm really looking forward to Radiator Springs Racers in DCA.


*What is the longest you have driven in one day?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably close to 250 miles to go on holiday & can easily do 100+ in a day at work just going to stand by points

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't drive

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## Muscateer

Magic Kingdom

White or brown bread?


----------



## tennisfan

Both prefer brown for toast though

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Had ham, egg and chips

*Are you left or right-handed?*


----------



## Muscateer

Right

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing much, just housework

*What's the most reckless thing you've ever done?*


----------



## Danauk

Not really reckless but probably the insanity ride on top of the Stratosphere in Las Vegas.

*Have you been out shopping today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

We are going to stay with my BIL and SIL for the evening ready for my nieces Christening tomorrow.

*Have you wrapped any Christmas presents yet this year?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not yet but I did buy wrapping paper today

Will you be cooking or getting a takeaway tonight?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're cooking, it's beef stirfry tonight 

*What magazine do you read, if any?*


----------



## jjk

I dont really read them

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## taylor91

x factor 

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Way2Goofy

Sleeping in, relaxing and then meeting some girlfriends at the gym @ 3pm for a step class.

Where are you planning your next vacation to?


----------



## taylor91

I'm going to Helsinki in April 

*What's your favourite pizza topping combination?*


----------



## mandymouse

Vegetarian with lots of onions 

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not a great deal so far. Had a lie in, made us a cooked breakfast and I am now catching up on here and play Egg Buddies on Facebook. 

What will you have for dinner today?


----------



## tennisfan

I had roast chicken & trimmings

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Of all time - Joy Division, Love will tear us apart

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to work shortly, quickly go into town after work to get some goodies for the Christmas decorations swap and then hang out on the DIS

What is the next thing you will celebrate?


----------



## Ware Bears

We are expecting a great-nephew or great-niece any day now!!  

*What's your weather like today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wet and windy

Describe your favourite photo.


----------



## taylor91

A photo of myself, my mum and my brother with disney hats on in wdw...it has been my desktop background for over 3 years i love it that much 

*What is your favourite Disney song?*


----------



## Ware Bears

It's us at the signpost at Lands End in Cornwall on our first family holiday ~ my DDs were 9, 6 and 4 (they're now 18, 15 and 14!)

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chante, C'est Noel from the Disneyland Paris Christmas Parade

What is yours?


----------



## taylor91

Friend like me from Aladdin  

How much Christmas shopping have you done so far?


----------



## tennisfan

Got my niece, nephew & BIL sorted just need to get my sister, mum, dad & cousin some things

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## taylor91

Probably toast, but I do have a bowl of jelly beans next to me at the moment 

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Despicable Me

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribean and The Bourne Movies

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Due Date.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Harry Potter

What's for tea?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken Ceasar Salad.

How about you?


----------



## taylor91

Pizza 

And for yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken sandwich and Special K bar, got to get this diet started 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Little House

*What is your favourite chocolate?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Fry's Five Centres (unfortunately they don't make it anymore so I settle for Fry's Peppermint Creme)

*Is your heating on?*


----------



## jjk

no

*what book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cruel and Unusual by Patricia Cornwell

What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

It was Spooks, till it finished last night

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working till 2 then off to watch pompey 

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## taylor91

I'm going to have shredded wheat 

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's grey and cold 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Seeing the 'Goo Goo Dolls' in concert tonight! 

*Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just getting started with my crimbo shopping 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Armani Code

What colour socks do you have on?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue & green stripey Stitch ones

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwiches

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City

*Where were you born?*


----------



## Danauk

Leeds

*Are you watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Just finished watching NCIS

*Who's your favourite cartoon character?*


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

Work

*Anything nice planned for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Facial, Christmas shopping and a meal out with friends

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our work Christmas Ball on 10th December

When is yours?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably London on Dec 3rd.

Do you like your job?


----------



## tennisfan

For the most part

*What is your job?*


----------



## BethEJo

I'm a medical student by day and a supermarket shelf stacker by night.
It's as fun as it sounds 

*If you had to pick something to watch on daytime TV, what program would it be?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Mythbusters

*Extreme roller coasters: Yay or Nay?*


----------



## ely3857

*Yay!

What was your first job?*


----------



## tennisfan

Proper job was working in a hospital canteen after school

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly nothing, just watching TV 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tony64

No, I have some accounts to sort out.


*Red or White wine?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really a fan of wine but white if I have to drink it

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Danauk

Friday, just to a local pub to neet up with some friends I used to work with who I haven't seen for a few years.

*Will you be watching I'm a celebrity get me out of here this year?*


----------



## Muscateer

Probably not

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What decorations will be on your Christmas tree this year?


----------



## tennisfan

It won't be my new disney ones as we can't trust the puppy not to destroy the tree

*When is your next holiday & to where?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

5th January, Panama Canal Cruise on the Disney Wonder

When and where to is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

It will be back to WDW, hopefully next June 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

By the look of the weather it's a day for staying in so will wrap Christmas pressies

Tea or coffee this morning?


----------



## Danauk

Always a coffee 1st thing!

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

9am

*Christmas Fruit Cake or Chocolate Yule Log?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate Yule log

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Egg mayo roll

Have you been out to any shops today?


----------



## BethEJo

Nope, just in uni.

*What's your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## tony64

Diet Coke


Beach or Pool?


----------



## mandymouse

Pool, though I love Castaway Cay

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not into candles so don't have a favourite

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheesecake or Sticky Toffee Pudding

Did you get any mail today?


----------



## tony64

Yes credit card bill 


*Do you like blue cheese?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

Do you?


----------



## tony64

Only if it's been used in cooking something.


Do you have cable or sky TV?


----------



## taylor91

Sky TV

And you?


----------



## Muscateer

Sky and OSN

What are you having for tea?


----------



## taylor91

Whatever the DBF brings home with him 

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Muscateer

Meeting my sister for lunch then a facial later in day

What will you be watching on tv tonight?


----------



## Danauk

An Idiot Abroad, Big Bang Theory and Bones that I recorded on sky+ last night.

*What was the last song or album you bought or downloaded?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, will have a look at what films are on Sky

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

Not too sure yet, I had the DVD Princess and the Frog delivered today, so I might watch that...

Where are you having Christmas dinner this year?


----------



## Danauk

We are having Christmas dinner at our house with my mum and dad, MIL, FIL, SIL, BIL, nephew and baby niece so, 9 in total and 1 baby. We get back from DLRP on Christmas eve day so it could be fun!!

*Where are you next going on holiday to?*


----------



## taylor91

Helsinki in April

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Black, purple and pink

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Going to uni this morning, then essay writing this afternoon... it's a fun life 

*What's the weather like today where you are?*


----------



## Muscateer

Looks as though it could be dry and bright

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## jjk

no just going to work,gym and taking kieran to football training

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## taylor91

Jeans, top, jumper... hat, scarf and gloves are probably going on though soon!

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working night shift all weekend

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

White Zinfandel and most rum based cocktails 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will cook us a nice meal and then just chill out

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you comfort eat when it's cold?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We definitely eat more comfort food when it is cold

What is your favourite dish at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My home made chicken noodle soup!  Everybody in the house is going mad for it!!  

Have you got any christmas social events in your diary yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our work Christmas Ball on 10th December and a Christmas dinner for Team Leaders and managements on 17th September.

How about you?


----------



## taylor91

I have a christmas meal with some people at work on the 2nd Decemeber, no sign of an offical christmas do yet, but ours usually end up Feb/March time 

What is on your Christmas list?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new camera or onboard credit for my cruise in January

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## tennisfan

Anywhere in the USA & DLRP a close 2nd

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## tony64

a bowl of Frosties

do you prefer Indian or Chinese takeaways?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chinese

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No pets

What are you having for tea?


----------



## taylor91

Chips, beans and chicken

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Gammon, stuffing, stuffed mushrooms and potato croquettes

What is on your TV at the moment?


----------



## taylor91

Red Dwarf DVD

And you?


----------



## BethEJo

The Paul O Grady show.

*What was the last city that you visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Apart from the city I live in, Orlando

Where were you born?


----------



## BethEJo

In a place called Church Village - half way between my home in the valleys, and Cardiff.

*What newspapers/magazines do you read?*


----------



## Muscateer

I sometimes buy OK magazine. never buy papers

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

A little shopping, going to the gym and then I have a technical lesson to attend at the new theatre that just opened in our town so I can learn how to use the sound and lighting systems.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, it's a quiet night in for us

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## A Small World

No plans at the moment for a night out

Have you bought any Christmas food yet?


----------



## taylor91

Mince pies as they were on offer 

And you?


----------



## Muscateer

Choccies and christmas pudding

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Probably not.

*What's on your TV?*


----------



## A Small World

X Factor (Im afraid Im hooked)

Do you watch it?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes I do although I wish I didn't as it makes me very cross! 

*Any plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## ely3857

*Last F1 race of the season so we'll be watching!

Will you be tuning into I'm a Celebrity tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Oh yes 

*Will you?*


----------



## A Small World

I'll probably watch the first one but wont watch the whole series (I dont think)

what colour is your favourite for christmas decs?


----------



## taylor91

Traditional red and green 

And you?


----------



## Muscateer

Black and silver decs

Anything exciting planned for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a colour scheme, my tree is full of Disney characters 

I'm off to Birmingham, I need to get to the Disney Store

*What about you? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## ely3857

*Last F1 race of the season!

Will you be having a roast dinner today?*


----------



## A Small World

Ive not decided yet - I might go out to eat

Have you wrapped any Christmas presents yet


----------



## Muscateer

Yes the ones I will be leaving here for family

Are you dressed yet or do you still have your pjs on?


----------



## ely3857

*PJ's still on!

Is you hair loose or tied up?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Tied up at the moment.

*Are you in the Christmas spirit yet?*


----------



## A Small World

No its too early - its still November

Are you


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I am a big kid when it comes to Christmas

Are you having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## A Small World

No but now you mention it it sounds yummy

What is your favourite breakfast cereal


----------



## BethEJo

No, I'm in work - but if anybody wants to come and bring me a sausage sandwich then that'd be much appreciated  

*What's your favourite breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

Definitely a full English with several sausages 

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Gap, top shop, dotty p's and m&s.

Have you got a new Xmas party dress?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet, but I do have a sparkly top 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

So far have been to Tescos and had a general tidy up at home

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Coventry and Tesco this morning

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Loose Women (loving all this daytime tv)

What have you had for lunch?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Haven't had it yet.

Are you going away over Christmas/New Year?


----------



## Muscateer

No just be in Abu Dhabi, maybe a couple day trips to Dubai

Did you wear gloves today when you were out?


----------



## tennisfan

No, soon warmed up walking the dog

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, I can't think of anything that inspires me 

*What will you be watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Accused & then will see what films are on

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's my day off, but I have not made any plans yet

What are your plans?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got today to myself, so I'm hoping to do some Crimbo shopping 

*What time did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## taylor91

My alarm was set for 7am, got up at 7:45 

And you?


----------



## jjk

6 am 

*have you written your christmas cards yet ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have 

*Have you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I will get started soon

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

Chris Ryan

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue Livestrong top & jeans

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Work and Christmas shopping later.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just done a bit of Christmas shopping, then I'm heading back into town with my DD

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to see Harry Potter on Saturday

What is your fav tv programme at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is the furthest away from home that you have ever been?


----------



## taylor91

Dominican Republic 

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

California

What is your favourite Cocktail?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Margarita.

What's yours?


----------



## taylor91

Amaretto Sours 

What are your plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to take the recycling out, sort out the laundry and then I will curl up with a movie

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure, was meant to be tomorrow but its been postponed 

*Are you at work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you collect anything?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, soft toys...especially Disney related

And you?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Disney Christmas decorations

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush Breath of God

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm back in to my Monsoon perfume at the moment 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to go to the bank this morning & then may pop to the shops to get a few christmas pressie, I have nearly finished. Depending in the weather may take the dog to the park this afternoon.

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Muscateer

Meeting up with a friend later

Do you have any Christmas parties planned?


----------



## BethEJo

One for work and another with some friends who I used to go on an exchange with and who I haven't seen for aaaaaages. Can't wait!!

*What's your favourite fruit?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberries

What is yours?


----------



## Goofysmate

Apples

*What colour hair do you have*


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberries

Have you booked tickets to see Harry Potter?


----------



## tony64

Yes, going Saturday

Who is your favourite HP character?


----------



## mandymouse

The Weasley twins

*What is your fave Christmas movie ?*


----------



## tony64

It's a wonderful life.

What's yours?


----------



## Goofysmate

Scrooge played by Alistair Simms


Have you got  your heating on


----------



## tony64

Oh YES!

We hate the cold.


What's your Favourite season?


----------



## BethEJo

I love the summer, although it seems we get better weather in spring now 

*What's your favourite sandwich?*


----------



## tony64

Chicken,sweetcorn and mayo



Brown or white bread?


----------



## mandymouse

Brown 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle & then the cricket later

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to see Harry Potter, visiting family and drinks and takeaway

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, I made chocolate cornflake buns at the weekend so I'm slowly making my way through them 

What is your favourite chocolate?


----------



## tennisfan

Galaxy Caramel

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Omlette & chips.

*Are you watching any football tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have a games console?


----------



## A Small World

No

Whats your favourite Christmas food


----------



## dolphingirl47

Baumkuchen (a traditional German Christmas cake)

Where will you spent Christmas?


----------



## A Small World

At home

Have you any photos displayed in the room you are in now


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have any pets?


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you collect pins


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't collect them, but I usually buy one or two each trip

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Taken my MIL out for lunch 

What is the weather like with you today?


----------



## mandymouse

It's dull and chilly

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am flying to Dubai for an interview

When is your first Christmas do?


----------



## tennisfan

Its the 5th December & I can't go as I couldn't get leave the next day Hope to make the drinks evening later that month though

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Best of luck for interview Corinna

Christmas do - had one with friend last Saturday

What is your favourite sandwich filler?


----------



## tennisfan

Tuna & sweetcorn, or hot roast beef

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Just finishing my cup of tea 

What day do you go to the supermarket for your main  food shopping


----------



## Muscateer

Thursday

What are you having for tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Steak & chips

*What are you currently reading?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## tony64

From Our hairdresser to make a booking if you've seen my picture you'll know why that's funny.


What will you be watching tonight?


----------



## Danauk

I'm a celeb

*Are you doing anything nice this weekend?*


----------



## BethEJo

Going to buy a new laptop on Saturday, but other than that I'll just be studying and working 

*What song do you like at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

We Weren't Born to Follow - Bon Jovi

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

The Flood, Take That.

*What time will you go to bed this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 23:30

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

About 11:30pm

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

6:30 

When is your next weekend away?


----------



## Goofysmate

After Boxing Day , Going to the Isle of wight visiting fil .


What are your plans for today


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking eldest DD Christmas shopping in Birmingham 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Got the dentist first thing for my yearly check up 

Do you go to the dentist for the once yearly checkup


----------



## Muscateer

Get check up every 6 months

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tony64

Work uniform and I've not taken my fleece off as it's so cold this morning.


Any plans for tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Tv and takeaway

Who was the last person you talked to?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Sun just starting to show its face   & fog clearing 

*What are you having for lunch *


----------



## tony64

I had cheese and onion sandwiches with cheese and onion crisps in them 


What's for Tea?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, I've not long had a delish Thai lunch

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## tony64

Hopefully going to watch the half blood prince so we are up to speed tomorrow.



Is there anywhere in the US, other than Disney, you'd like to visit?


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes New York 


What about you


----------



## BethEJo

I would love to visit the west coast.

*Do you watch any reality tv shows? If so, which ones?*


----------



## taylor91

A little, just I'm a celeb get me out of here...

*And you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly Strictly Come Dancing and a very little I'm a Celeb

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Margarita (any variety ).

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans, Bahama Mamas, Belinnis and champagne cocktails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




*What do you like to order from the chippy ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not fussy then Mandy?  

I usually just get chips and gravy.

What do you order from the Chinese?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken fried rice and curry sauce

Are you watching Children in Need tonight?


----------



## BethEJo

I am now that I've got in from work 

*Where is your next holiday/break?*


----------



## Tinks1984

So far it's Silverstone for the Grand Prix next July 

*Who was your favourite cartoon character as a child?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Tom & Jerry.


What time did you get up


----------



## mandymouse

6.50am, got to take DD to work 

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea


*Do you prefer Toast or cereal for breakfast*


----------



## BethEJo

White toast with butter please 

*How do you like your toast?*


----------



## mandymouse

White toast with marmalade 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

I've been to the bank & the craft shop, popped in for a cuppa with my son.


Are you going out tonight


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I am going out to dinner with some colleagues that are also in Dubai

What is the most exotic place you have been to?


----------



## taylor91

Dominican Republic 

*and you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

I've just finished my 9-5 shift... now i'm watching A Bugs Life 

*What have you done today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Went to a garden centre this afternoon, & now back home chilling.

Did you have an enjoyable day


----------



## Muscateer

Yes haven't done much but my sis in law came round so had a good chat

When is your next night out?


----------



## taylor91

Next Thursday, going in to town for a few drinks and a meal.

*And you?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, probably the works Christmas meal out in a few weeks time.

*What are you planning on watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

x factor results maybe? 

And you?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're catching up on last night's Strictly  And then results show!

*Who is your favourite sports person?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

David Beckham  

Who is yours?


----------



## jjk

anybody that puts on a pompey shirt 

*what are you doing tomorrow ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Back to work after my week off and then back to aerobix 

*How old were you when you had your first kiss?*


----------



## mandymouse

14

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Baby sitting my gs this morning   

*What about you *


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry, then popping to Tesco

*How are you getting on with your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

We are think about doing some next weekend so that will be a start. 

Would you be happy if you got snow this week


----------



## Muscateer

Would prefer not to have snow

Are you doing any housework today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*How many Christmas cards have you received yet?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No not yet 


*Have you wrote your cards out yet*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pinks and Purples

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Quite a bit as most of my winter wardrobe didn't fit me anymore  but my fave is a black dress from top shop and a new pair of black heels

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Jeans, pink tink t-shirt and cardigan

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Even though it irritates me it would probably be I'm a Celeb

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Running in and out to Brownies and ironing!

When is your next night out planned for?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure, hopefully soon

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## BethEJo

Chicken, wedges and coleslaw.

*What pyjamas are you wearing tonight?*


----------



## Tinks1984

My pink and grey 'Radley' dog ones...

*When was the last time you went out for a meal?*


----------



## tennisfan

A couple of weeks ago

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

Jodi Picoult - Second Glance

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Keeping warm & hoping to finish a scrapbook for my dil christmas present 

*What are you doing today *


----------



## mandymouse

Just taking my mum to the supermarket and washing all our bedding 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet as still in pjs

Have you bought any boxes of chocolates for Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet, but I will probably get a tin of Celebrations closer to Christmas (only because I'll eat them all as soon as I buy them  )

*What did you have for breakfast ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Toast & tea



Do you wear slippers


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes!  

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## BethEJo

Wensleydale and carrot chutney sandwich 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself? *


----------



## tennisfan

A sledge, yesterday

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Doing some christmas shopping 



Have you finished your christmas shopping


----------



## mandymouse

I'm about 3/4 of the way through my Crimbo shopping 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City, then an early night as i'm on day shift tomorrow

*What did you have for dinner? *


----------



## jjk

steak and oven chips

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## taylor91

i'm watching nothing to declare at the moment lol, then maybe watch a dvd later

What do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## A Small World

Tea

Do you take sugar in your tea/coffee?


----------



## taylor91

One sometimes, depends how I feel 

And you?


----------



## A Small World

Occasionally a tiny bit (less than half a spoonful) but not usually

Have you done any shopping today


----------



## taylor91

No, just been to uni today

When was the last time you went out for a meal?


----------



## Goofysmate

last sunday 


What time will you be up in the morning


----------



## mandymouse

I was up at 6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Going to work in the cancer research shop later on.



What are you wearing today


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, still in my PJs (lol) 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chanel Allure

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing for myself, but lots of Crimbo pressies for my DD and her boyfriends family too 

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## Danauk

Having a relax and watching TV!

*Is it snowing where you live?*


----------



## A Small World

I dont think so (I darent look out in case it is)

Have you got any Christmas cards yet?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes one

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry, then getting my hair cut

*What about you ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

I'm going to the garden centre to get some more christmas lights for the outside of the house. They have 10%  off all lights & dec's just for today.
So looks like the spirit of christmas is returning to my house 

*Will you be wearing a coat or large jumper when you go out *


----------



## Ware Bears

Definitely a coat today .....brrrrrr

*When are you putting your Christmas tree up?*


----------



## Goofysmate

9th Dec the night before my sons birthday , we still do this even though he's moved out .


*What have you had for breakfast*


----------



## Ware Bears

Porridge

*What will you be eating for Christmas lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Roast turkey with all the trimmings

Do you wear a hat when it's cold?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

A jumper last week



When was the last you brought a piece of make up


----------



## mandymouse

A couple of months ago I bought new make-up for my holiday 

*Where are you planning to be on Christmas Day ?*


----------



## taylor91

I'm going to my bf's mums for Christmas dinner and opening presents with my family in the morning 

And you?


----------



## Muscateer

At home with my hubby and daughter

What are you having for tea?


----------



## Danauk

We had chilli and rice.

*What type of car do you drive?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chevrolet Captiva.....a chevvy 


Do you have snow where you are?


----------



## mandymouse

No, thank goodness 

*Do you want it to snow ?*


----------



## taylor91

A little, but it can wait till the 24th of Dec!!

*What about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

We have snow now and don't want it.

Are you able to wait to Christmas Day to open pressies or do you have a peek?


----------



## Dimplenose

I wait

Rip or carefully unwrap pressies?


----------



## A Small World

carefully unwrap

What about you


----------



## taylor91

Carefully 

What time do you usually get up on Xmas morning?


----------



## Tinks1984

About 6.30am

*What make is your car?*


----------



## A Small World

Peugeot

Do you prefer gloves, mittens or fingerless gloves


----------



## Danauk

My Ugg mittens!

*Have you finished all your Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## A Small World

No Ive hardly started 

Have you received any christmas cards yet


----------



## l_mccafferty

No, not yet.

*When does your Christmas tree go up?*


----------



## Goofysmate

9th december


*
What are your plans for today*


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, taking DD to college, then housework and getting the Christmas tree out 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Today, I am in Uni until midday and then hopefully putting the Christmas tree up and going to Pizza Hut for tea 

What are you having/had for breakfast?


----------



## Ware Bears

Porridge

*What's top of your Christmas list?*


----------



## Muscateer

A new cover for my iPad as I don't like the one I have

Do you have any snow?


----------



## mandymouse

Thankfully we haven't had any snow

*What will go at the top of your Christmas tree ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Black and silver star

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken sandwich

*Are you planning on buying yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No not really,


*What are you having for dinner*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet was supposed to be going out for tea but with the snow it's been cancelled.

Are you cooking tonight or getting a takeaway?


----------



## BethEJo

Just bunging a pizza in the oven tonight - nothing adventurous!

*What's your current ringtone on your mobile phone?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Depends who is calling but my general tone is ring ring!

Red or white wine?


----------



## Danauk

Depends on the time of year! Red in the winter, white in the summer.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## taylor91

I am going to Pizza Hut and have just put up my Christmas tree  

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

I went to the cinema

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment, just brekkie at BHS and a Chinese takeaway for dinner 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to Kierans Match,decorating the tree and heading to a christmas fair at virginia water this afternoon,

*have you wrapped any christmas presents yet ? *


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, everything is wrapped up 

*Have you had any snow overnight ?* We have


----------



## jjk

no and Im sulking !!

*who cooks christmas dinnr in your house? *


----------



## A Small World

Me

What is your favourite part of the Christmas Dinner


----------



## mandymouse

All of it 

*Do you have an Advent Calendar this year ?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes a Hello Kitty one 

And you?


----------



## A Small World

No but DD does

Have you had any mince pies yet this year


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*Do you have snow where you live?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes, it appeared over last night!

if you have snow, how long has it been there?


----------



## Muscateer

Since Wednesday afternoon

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not today

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Probably next weekend hubby and I will go out with friends for a meal and a few drinks.


Cooking or takeaway tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

We've just had a Chinese takeaway 

*Describe your Christmas party outfit *


----------



## PoppyAnna

Black 60's style (?) dress with ciffon sleeves, new black high heels, leopard skin clutch and lots of mixed bracelets....

What about yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, your outfit sounds foxy Jo, have fun when you go out

As for me, black trousers, sparkly bag & shoes .... but I NEED A NEW TOP !!!

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Strictly, Xfactor and I'm a celeb, not that I am addicted or anything.

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I don't drink at home, and it's too cold to go to F&B's 

*Are you ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm drinking a glass of merlot now!

*What was the last takeaway food you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

We had a Chinese takeaway, and I had chicken in satay sauce (Mmm)

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Heading for the gym shortly and then chill out before cooking us a Thanksgiving dinner

What are your plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Done my ironing this morning, sorted out all my banking that needed to be done & this afternoon i'm going to see Harry Potter with my cousin, not a fan but promised her I would see it with her & I have to see it with my friend next week

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and clear

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, we're having a mini Christmas dinner with turkey and some of the trimmings 

*What is your fave roast dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Beef & yorkshire puddings

*What is your best Christmas memory?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spending Christmas in Dubai last year

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## A Small World

The results of Strictly and X Factor



Oops forgot the question

Have you been out today?


----------



## Danauk

No, the roads are too icy around here!

*Has it snowed today where you live?*


----------



## A Small World

No but its very cold and frosty

Have you had any mince pies yet this year


----------



## mandymouse

No not yet 

*Do you buy or make a Christmas cake ?*


----------



## Danauk

My mum makes me one (and decorates it too!!)

*Is there anything in particular that you are hoping to recieve at Christmas?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, just some little Disney bits and bobs

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchids

What are yours?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Roses

Speaking of Roses...

*Which would you rather receive: Roses, Quality Street, Miniature Heroes or Celebrations?*


----------



## taylor91

Celebrations

and you?


----------



## Goofysmate

Roses



What time will you go to bed tonight


----------



## mandymouse

I went to bed around 10pm

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Housework  &waiting for the british Gas to fit some parts to my boiler.

What are your plans for today


----------



## mandymouse

I should be heading to Coventry with my mum, but I'm hoping she'll ring and cancel

*What is the next thing you need to buy for Christmas ?*


----------



## jjk

a new Christmas tree as mine is broken 

*what is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## Muscateer

I'm a Celeb at the moment

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## mandymouse

Only a WW wafer bar

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

London on Saturday.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas party in Coventry on Friday night

*What are your fave flavour crisps ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & onion

What colour is the handbag you are using at the moment?


----------



## Goofysmate

Black



*What wine do you like *


----------



## mandymouse

White Zinfandel and anything rose and sparkly 

*What is your fave kind of cream cake ?*


----------



## taylor91

Strawberry tarts

and you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Vanilla Slice...yum!

*What make is your mobile phone?*


----------



## taylor91

blackberry

Are you on contract or PAYG?


----------



## A Small World

PAYG

Whats your favourite perfume


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma

What is yours?


----------



## Tinks1984

Alien by Thierry Mugler

*Do you have any Christmas eve routines?*


----------



## Muscateer

Do as much prep as I can then takeaway at night watching a Christmas film with only the Christmas tree lights on

Have you got snow where you live?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes - about a foot of it!  

*When you have snow, do you prefer Snowman Building or Sledging?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Snowman


*When was the last time you had breakfast in bed*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think I've ever had brekkie in bed

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am playing on here a bit, then go for a tour of our A380 at Manchester airport and then from there on to a late shift at work

When is your next night out?


----------



## Muscateer

Its a long weekend here as its National day on Thursday and its always a festival atmosphere so be a night out over weekend not sure where yet though.

Do you have your heating on 24 hours at the moment with it being so cold?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, just 2 hours in the morning and 3 hours in the evening

What is on your wishlist for Santa?


----------



## Goofysmate

Craft items for me & anything disney   It don't take much to keep me happy 


*Do you have a slow cooker & if so whats your fav meal in it *


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't have one

*Have you written your Christmas cards ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Picking youngest DD up from work then vegging out in front of the TV

*What about you ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Much the same as you Mandy - quite a bit of snow here so no going out.

Did you go to university?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I did a BA Hons and PGCE at Leeds uni.

*Have you got any Christmas decorations up yet?*


----------



## A Small World

No not yet

Have you had snow today where you live


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, made it interesting at work

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We're out on a Christmas meal on Friday evening with my Dad's old boss and his family  Then it's Christmas decoration 'put-up' weekend 

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Daiquiris, Cosmos the list goes on and on

Did you have more snow overnight?


----------



## mandymouse

We had a slight dusting

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

In process of putting up tree and decorations, just having a wee break

What are you up to?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment, I may pop into Coventry

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The dress for my vow renewal (I won't receive this until the new year though)

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not a crafty person

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken pie, potatoes and vegetables for my dinner last night

What do you usually have for breakfast?


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea & Toast 



*What will you be having for lunch*


----------



## mandymouse

Probably a tuna sandwich

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hot Chocolate

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas party Friday night, then Trafford Centre and staying over on Saturday .. I can't wait 

*What about you ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Christmas shopping again , but the good news is i'm nearly ready 



Have you ever done any Voluntary work for a charity before or now


----------



## Muscateer

I did a marathon for charity once

What have you had for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwich and an apple pie

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes, the news is on at the moment

And you?


----------



## PJB71

No dont usually have the TV on in the day

*Have you finished your christmas shopping?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nearly, just a few little bits and bobs to get 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just having a lazy evening curled up in bed with my laptop

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## taylor91

Tigger...

What is your favourite Winnie the pooh character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eeyore

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## taylor91

Strawberry cheesecake

What is your favourite milkshake flavour?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chocolate

What do you always have to bring back from the USA?


----------



## chrissie123

Fridge magnets xx

Have you decorated your Christmas tree yet? xx


----------



## Muscateer

Yes did it yesterday and putting up some outside lights today

Have you a lot more snow overnight?


----------



## Goofysmate

No none here 



Do you have to go out in the cold today


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have to take my mum to Coventry 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading out to work shortly and then I am cooking us a nice dinner tonight.

What are you going to have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

We were going to have turkey, but everyone wants beef now 

*What are your fave tin of choccies ?*


----------



## PJB71

Dont have a sweet tooth at all so dont eat any

*Whats been your best christmas present ever?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby once booked a holiday to WDW about 10 days before Christmas and we flew out on Christmas Eve 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

It was a photograph of our snowy garden.

*Wrapping presents: Do you enjoy it or is it a boring inconvenience?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't mind it, but would not go as far as saying I am enjoying it

What really makes you angry?


----------



## mandymouse

Stupid drivers

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing & then finally enjoying the snow rather then working in it

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

A cheese sandwich

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A night in with a takeaway and catching up on tv recordings

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Goofysmate

No not tonight


*Do you like wrapping presents*


----------



## PJB71

It depends on how many ive got to wrap

*Have you got your christmas tree up yet?*


----------



## taylor91

yes, put it up a week ago 

Do you have a colour theme this Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I just have lots and lots of character decorations and plushes

*Are you going to have any alcohol tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## taylor91

No as I have to be up at 4.30am 

You?


----------



## tennisfan

No, i'm going out & will be driving

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Pasta

Are you going Christmas shopping today?


----------



## jjk

not sure, maybe

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Going to Milton Keynes christmas shopping.



*What colour is your coat*


----------



## BethEJo

I have 2 that I wear regularly - a bright orange one and a navy one. 

*What's your favourite restaurant to eat out at?*


----------



## Muscateer

Rodeo Grill @ Beach Rotana here in Abu Dhabi

Have you bought yourself anything today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, only presents for others

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Watching Tv and relaxing 

What are you most excited about at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

My week off work week after next. I know it doesn't seem much but with my job & the week I have just had it will be welcomed.

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## wishspirit

tennisfan said:


> My week off work week after next. I know it doesn't seem much but with my job & the week I have just had it will be welcomed.
> 
> *What is your favourite meal?*



Currently my Dad's chicken pie! But it changes weekly!

*Can anyone else not sleep either?*


----------



## Goofysmate

I slept ok .



*What time did you wake *


----------



## taylor91

6.30

What are your plans for Christmas Eve?


----------



## Muscateer

Preparation, takeaway, few drinks and Christmas movie

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## taylor91

Unfortunately no 

What have you had/or have for breakfast today?


----------



## jjk

nothing yet just made a nice cup of tea though

*what are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just been to supermarket and going out for tea later

Do you like Christmas cake?


----------



## tennisfan

Not really

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've not long had a sausage & egg McMuffin 

*Are you doing any Christmas shopping today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm not, but I am off out later to watch Harry Potter - finally! 

*Do you have a favourite Christmas decoration? And why?*


----------



## tennisfan

I like all my Disney ones, just because they are colourful

*What is your favourite Christmas song?*


----------



## mandymouse

All I want for Christmas is you 

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just got back from work, having tea and watching TV

What are you plans for tomorrow?


----------



## wishspirit

taylor91 said:


> Just got back from work, having tea and watching TV
> 
> What are you plans for tomorrow?



Work and practice for my British Sign Language exam! 


* What is your favourite Christmas song?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Got to be Band Aid , Do they know it's Christmas 


*Have to ate any chocolate this weekend*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I had some Milka at work yesterday

When is your last day at work before Christmas?


----------



## Muscateer

I don't work

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Goofysmate

Baby sitting duty this morning  


*Are you reading any books at the moment*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Trousers, long sleeve top & cardigan .


Are you going out this morning


----------



## Muscateer

Went to the gym

Will you do any baking for Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm thinking of making some little cakes for Christmas Eve

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## BethEJo

I did some food shopping for myself earlier  I won't bore you with the specifics ... 

*What's your favourite snack?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pringles, Prawn Cocktail or Thai Chilli ones

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tony64

None

Is it just me or is anyone else very quiet work-wise at the moment?


----------



## Goofysmate

Always quite in my house 


*Are you having turkey for christmas dinner*


----------



## taylor91

Yes

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Just staying in and watching TV

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## taylor91

my secret santa photos for the dis boards  I had a fuss to take the photo though as I have left my camera with DBF so had to find my mums and some batteries for it haha, you can never find batteries in our house 

Do you prefer mince pies of christmas pudding?


----------



## Goofysmate

Choice is hard but i'm saying Christmas Pudding 


Do you like marzipan


----------



## wishspirit

Goofysmate said:


> Choice is hard but i'm saying Christmas Pudding
> 
> 
> Do you like marzipan



Yes! Yummy!

Do you have one thing you do every year that makes it feel like Christmas?


----------



## chrissie123

We go to the Christmas lights switch on in town xx 

What is the main event you have planned for 2011???


----------



## Muscateer

Two family weddings so far

Is there still snow lying where you live?


----------



## Goofysmate

No all gone for us , just a hard frost again.


Tea or Coffee first thing in the morning


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Tea 

*Toast or Cereal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Toast

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Finish my reading for today, go to uni 12-4, come home and do more work  it's going to be a long day 

What is your favourite Christmas decoration that you have?


----------



## Muscateer

Fibre optic Santa

How many Christmas cards have you received?


----------



## mandymouse

About 12

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing, been at work all day & was and hour late off for the 2nd shift running

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, just popping into town, and typing up some more of my trippy 

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Working in the charity shop later on today 



Do you like soup & if yes what only do you like the best


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have soup very often, but if I do it will be Mushroom

*Are you planning on doing any Christmas shopping today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have to work

How many Christmas parties do you go to this year?


----------



## tony64

Just the works one.

*What's the next film you are planning to go and see?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably the new Narnia film

How about you?


----------



## tony64

H.P. final past for sure but we'll more than likely go to see Narnia over Christmas.


What's your favourite meat for a sunday roast?


----------



## Goofysmate

Lamb



Do you enjoy shopping for others or yourself more


----------



## mandymouse

Both 

*What is your fave current perfume ?*


----------



## taylor91

CK One 

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tony64

Lady A, Need you know.


What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Ellie Golding's version of Your song

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

A chicken sandwich

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

This Friday, to the Indian for my friends birthday 

*When was your first Disney trip and what's your favourite memory from it?*


----------



## mandymouse

It was back in March 1998, and my youngest DD had her 5th birthday out there 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and supermarket and need to rearrange the pressies round the tree

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today

*Are you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have a Christmas stocking?


----------



## taylor91

yes 

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What colour scheme is your Christmas tree?


----------



## taylor91

It's very multi coloured 

Do you like wrapping presents?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't mind doing it, but don't really like it either

When did you buy your Christmas cards?


----------



## Muscateer

The first few are fine but I get bored after that

How many Christmas cards have you got so far?


----------



## taylor91

I bought a few online for a few people and had them sent through the post, but I usually only send to close family and friends and donate money to charity instead 

and you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Two

When did you buy your Christmas cards?


----------



## taylor91

Disney  well going on holiday in general, makes the everyday days work towards something good 

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a Special K bar

*Whose Christmas present do you have to buy next ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

My brother's.

What's your favourite city?


----------



## Muscateer

New York

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope  I'm not feeling too clever today, so chocolate is far from my mind.

*When are you next on a night out and will you be celebrating anything?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Saturday night going out for a chinese for my sons birthday.



When was the last dvd you watch


----------



## mandymouse

Last night, I watched A Muppet Christmas Carol

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## taylor91

Inception

What has been your favourite film released this year?


----------



## tennisfan

Les Miserable at the O2 as part of my dads christmas present

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Saturday - Packing 
Sunday - Flying out to WDW 

*3D films: Do you like them or do you think they are over rated?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love them

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## taylor91

A book called Collapse by Diamond... in aid of an essay due in after xmas 

And yourself?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

The Genesis Secret by Tom Knox

*Real or Fake Christmas trees?*


----------



## Muscateer

A lovely fake that looks real

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Goofysmate

Not sure yet i'm keeping my options open  


What was the last CD you listened to


----------



## mandymouse

Probably Pinks Greatest Hits album

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

Work.


Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Goofysmate

No tomorrow night



Are you working this weekend


----------



## mandymouse

No 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Next Thursday going to a local christmas market & then on for a meal & drinks with some friends

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not sure yet. I am heading into town in a minute and will get something there.

Have you had any Christmas parties yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I went to a dinner/disco last week 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## taylor91

I love lilies they smell fantastic 

Have you bought any Christmas crackers this year if so what ones?


----------



## Goofysmate

No i've forgotton to get some .


Do you have christmas lights up out side the house


----------



## taylor91

Not this year, just on the tree and around the inside of the windows.

What is your favourite thing about Christmas day?


----------



## tennisfan

Usually the meal, not a massive fan of Christmas

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've no idea what's coming out soon

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Danauk

My wedding ring, lovelinks bracelet and a gold cross necklace.

Are you going out this evening?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Have you been to any christmas parties yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to the first one tonight

What is your must have Christmas present this year?


----------



## taylor91

a Disney couture necklace 

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mine will be a delayed Christmas present to myself: a Disney Cruise Line Dooney and Bourke handbag

How many handbags do you own?


----------



## mandymouse

A Dooney & Bourke wristbag

I probably have about 6 or 7 handbags

*Will you be having a little drinky tonight ? is so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will probably have a few. I know there is a champagne reception to start off with, then wine with dinner and then we get 3 drinks vouchers each. I am hoping that they do cocktails.

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## taylor91

Amaretto 

What is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Amaretti

What are yours?


----------



## taylor91

Jaffa Cakes  

What are you having/had for dinner tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Sausages, chips and beans 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## lisateaches

I'll put my plans for tomorrow since my day is almost done!
Breakfast with Santa with DD 2/12 and DD 8
Church singing practice for DD8
Cleaning
Shopping
Movie (Harry Potter)

What are you most thankful for?


----------



## mandymouse

My family

*Are you Christmas shopping today ? if so, where are you going ?*


----------



## A Small World

No think ive done it all-just food shopping today

Have you written all your cards yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, all written and sent

*What will you be having for dessert on Christmas Day ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheesecake and Yule Log I think

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## A Small World

Not yet but going to soon 

do you like Christmas Pudding?


----------



## taylor91

Yes

What have you planned for Boxing Day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out

How about you?


----------



## taylor91

Sale shopping I think... I'm holding out buying anything for myself before then...well that's the plan anyway 

What are you most excited about at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

Going to Disneyland Paris next week!

*Will you be going to see a pantomime over the Christmas season this year?*


----------



## taylor91

No unfortunately not 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Goofysmate

Home made Apple Crumble & custard.



Do you visit your relations often


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, as most of them too far away

*What are your plans for this afternoon ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going out to a rehearsal for our local pantomime, then going to Wetherspoons for Sunday dinner.

*Have you got any Christmas presents wrapped yet?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes I wrapped tham all last night

Have you got a 2011 calendar yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep I've got 2, a WDW one and I'm getting a David Beckham one for Christmas 

*What drinks will you be having with your Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## Danauk

Vueve Cliquoit champagne

*Will you be cooking Christmas dinner this year?*


----------



## taylor91

No, DBF's mum is cooking this year

and you?


----------



## A Small World

Yes Im cooking it

Do you have any christmas day traditions in your family?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, at home we always open our presents to the Disney Christmas CD. Then just relax.

Who are you having Christmas dinner with this year? (which family members etc?)


----------



## A Small World

Just Mum and DD this year - so unusually only 3 of us 

What about you?


----------



## taylor91

I'm having dinner with DBF, DBF's mum, step-dad and Grandad. My mum doesn't really do Christmas since my granddad passed away last year 

What is your favourite tin of chocolates?


----------



## A Small World

I dont really have a favourite- as long as its chocolate its good

do you have a christmas stocking?


----------



## taylor91

yes, but it has nothing in it 

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## Tinks1984

I do...well two, Tigger ones 

*Do you have your nails done at the moment?*


----------



## taylor91

No, I always destroy them when I get them done so save my money unless I am going somewhere special.

and you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Goofysmate

Blue





*What colour is your bathroom*


----------



## dolphingirl47

White

Bath or shower?


----------



## Muscateer

Shower

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry, then popping to Tesco (so a rather boring day - lol)

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Not a lot, just relaxing and maybe do a little searching into restaurants for our trip as the ADR booking date is approaching 

*What have you had/having for breakfast?*


----------



## tennisfan

A banana & glass of milk

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tony64

Foggy

What is your favourite Christmas film?


----------



## mandymouse

A Muppets Christmas Carol

*Have you got any choccy Christmas decorations on your tree ? if so, what kind ?*


----------



## tony64

We haven't put the tree up yet.

What's your Favourite Christmas decoration and have you got a picture of it?


----------



## mandymouse

This is one of my fave decorations, my DD gave it me early so I could put it on the tree 






*What is your fave Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Beef & yorkshire puddings

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## tony64

Chicken something, I don't think Theresa has decided yet.


Which supermarket do you prefer?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## taylor91

Flake 

and you?


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment Dairy Milk Bliss

If you work have you had your works Christmas party yet?


----------



## tony64

It's this Saturday

Have you got many more presents to buy?


----------



## Tinks1984

One to go out and buy, one I need to drop some money off for 

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal Blue

What is your favourite Christmas treat?


----------



## Muscateer

Bucks fizz on Christmas morning 


When is your next night out?


----------



## Goofysmate

Has nothing planned as yet



Did you have frost over night


**This thread is closed as it is too long**


----------

